# Heroes, Inc. Day 3+, Voyage to Sarkon



## DM_Matt (Oct 18, 2005)

That evening, after dinner, Aleena leads everyone to the ship Aiden provided, the Red Kraken.    

The crew comes entirely from the guard and your company, with the exception of Aiden's pilot, a jolly old dwarf named Nemor Ironitde who frets overly much that the ship is sufficiently well-stocked with ale.  Usually the captain, he is now to take orders from Lt. Kiran, who is heading up the Guard contingent aboard the ship and has been hastily promoted to Lt. Commander in light of recent service, the need to have a higher rank for this job, and the fact that the deaths of high-ranking officers have produced a flurry of promotions (There is no info on navy ranks in the realms, so I am just using USN ones.  Its a promotion of one step that also puts her into the middle catagory of three catagories of officers rather than the lowest.).  Kiran is under orders to defer to the collective decisions of the Hidden Shield in all cases.

The ship is very fast, and well-armed for a small ship.  The two spell engines are uncharged, however.  They can hold up to three offensive spells for later use, or a wand can be inserted, in which case the three slots are immediately filled from the wand and it keeps recharging as it is used.  

The beginning of the voyage is uneventful, and the elven ships guarding the gate give you no trouble except approaching to collect the toll and certificate that you are on official business of the City of Waterdeep.  The ship sails over a glowing spot of water, and suddenly is located in another well-guarded elven gate-port.  Traveling towards the Island chain, there is a somewhat surprising lack of trouble, until you see, a couple nights later, a large island a mile or so in the distance with enormous quantities of stale smoke hanging over it and a few small fires. Suddenly, a series of explosions occurs that seems to destroy a structure of some kind and create another fire.  Using a spyglass, you can see what look like remains of a number of buildings.

Mysterious Strangers (IC Thread 1)
Goldenight (IC Thread 2)
OOC Thread 
Rogues' Gallery​


----------



## kirinke (Oct 18, 2005)

The first thing Alethia knows is somebody is shaking her awake. She tenses, hand going for her holy symbol, a defensive prayer upon her lips. She relaxes, the prayer unsaid, as she recognizes one of the crew members. "What is it?" 

The crew member hurridly explains.

"I'll be up in a minute," she hastily dresses and joins the others. 

"This doesn't look good." she looks at her companions. "Pirates? Or our unknown _friends_ pretending to be simple pirates and then perhaps leading us into an ambush?" she asked dryly, a bit grumpy first thing in the wee hours of the morning.

*I am so not a morning person.* she thought irritably.

*Good thing Selune chose you rather than Lathander.* the voice in her head chuckled in amusement.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 19, 2005)

"Arundel?" Fin asks.  "What do your coins have to say?"

Arundel nods, fishing the tokens out of his belt pouch to get an impression of the next hour or so.

_OOC: Omen of Peril - 85% accuracy for Safety, Peril, or Great Danger. /OOC_

"Murdoch, think you can get a closer look?"

He tracks down Kiran.  "Well, Commander - do we have any intelligence as to who or what normally occupies that island?"


----------



## frostrune (Oct 19, 2005)

OOC:  Since we had had a day or so of travel, would it have been possible to 'charge' the spell engines?  Timrin would have _highly recommended_ it but can't really do much himself.

OOC:  Do we see fiery bombardments arcing across the sky before the explosions or do they simply happen?  Basically do we think it is seige equipment or magic?


Timrin rushes above deck to stand with the others.  After a moment or so of observation he says to no one in particular, "Is that Sarkon?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 19, 2005)

Kaarlo peers into the distance to see if he can answer Timrin's question.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 19, 2005)

Dyria was up early that morning, practicing some acrobatics and whip work up in the rigging of the ship. When she saw the explosions, and everybody gathering on the deck, she slid down one of the ropes to join the others.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 19, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Arundel?" Fin asks.  "What do your coins have to say?"
> 
> Arundel nods, fishing the tokens out of his belt pouch to get an impression of the next hour or so.
> 
> ...




The coins show the possibility of Peril. 

(To be honest, I kind of hate that spell.  I never feel comfortable giving an answer.  Too often, how much danger you will be in varies quite widely based on things you havent decided yet, such as the circumstances surrounding getting into a fight and the tactics you will choose to use.)

Kiran says:  "I think this island is inhabited by reletively primitive tribesfolk.  Usually they have druids among them to keep the pirates at bay.  Oh, and  tribes in this area try to tel lthe future by reading bird entrails.  Doesnt work, but they think it does.  They kill the bird, and they pull out...ok, sorry, that's totally not relevant.  Anyway, tribesmen, druids, nothing special.  Unless there are buried nifties around.  There tends to be a lot of that stuff around here."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 19, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Kaarlo peers into the distance to see if he can answer Timrin's question.




Definately not Sarkon.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 19, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Since we had had a day or so of travel, would it have been possible to 'charge' the spell engines?  Timrin would have _highly recommended_ it but can't really do much himself.
> 
> OOC:  Do we see fiery bombardments arcing across the sky before the explosions or do they simply happen?  Basically do we think it is seige equipment or magic?
> 
> ...




1. Sure, just someone say what they put in there.
2.  No signs of other ships (unless they are on the other side of the island).  Most of the smoke seems to be coming from the hills in the middle of the island and the other side entirely.  The explosions seem to have origionated on the ground.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 19, 2005)

Alethia looks torn. Her clerical instincts scream at her to help those people and where she on her own, she would. But there were others depending on them as well. "Should we help?" she asked quietly, the turmoil clear in her voice.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 20, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Arundel?
> 
> "Murdoch, think you can get a closer look?"
> [/COLOR]"




Aerial surveilance reveals:

In the hills towards the other side, a couple miles away, is a large village, or rather, the rubble thereof.  An armed force wearing lots of red and lots of ornamental chains is seemingly  forcing the survivors to line up and/or load things into carts.  Also there are animated chains apaprently, and a few creatures seemingly covered with animated chans.   There seem to be smaller scale versions of this on other places.  

At the explosion site is a ring of tall stones, probably enchanted druids stones, whose fronts have been blown off by the explosions.

On the other side of the island is a ship, in a small harbor, with a camp on the beach.  The ship is enormous and also covered in metal, including iron plating on its sides.  It have numberous cannons, oars as well as three masts, and again, lots of metal riggings and chains around.

Kiran comments:  "Sounds like Riana's Reavers.  Riana is an Erinys pirate who stole a Stygian Ironclad on Acheron and brought it to the prime.  Her crew are supposedly her children, but their releltively limited age range and the need to constantly replace them seem to prclude that.  They could number as manay as 200.  Still, they are all half-fiendish and call each other brother and sister.  That ship is too strong and its weapons too numerous to fight directly with this craft."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 20, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The ship is enormous and also covered in metal, including iron plating on its sides.  It have numberous cannons, oars as well as three masts, and again, lots of metal riggings and chains around.




_OOC: Approximate dimensions - length, width, height of hull, height of mast?  Doesn't need to be too exact, but ar we talking fifty feet, two hundred feet, five hundred feet? /OOC_



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> "Should we help?" Alethia asked quietly, the turmoil clear in her voice.




"We should help," Fin agrees.  "But like the Commander says, we're not equipped for a naval duel.  If we're going to help these people, we should leave the ship somewhere out of sight and go cross-country.  And if we're thinking about taking on a couple of hundred fiendish pirates, I for one want a day to prepare!"

_OOC: Waukeentide is Springish, right? /OOC_

"I think I can arrange matters so that the Reavers are disinclined to set sail today.  Commander - do you know the Rope Trick?  If we had a secure hidey-hole on the island while you and the captain get the ship out of the immediate area, it would simplify matters immensely."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 20, 2005)

Alethia grinned ferally. "Last night when I prayed, Selune granted me the spells of Dismissal and death ward. If I can get close to her, I might be able to force the demon back to the Abyss."

_*Don't count on it. But if it works, the expression on her face twill be priceless.*_ the voice whispered in her head, almost gleefully.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 20, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Approximate dimensions - length, width, height of hull, height of mast?  Doesn't need to be too exact, but ar we talking fifty feet, two hundred feet, five hundred feet? /OOC_




Well over 100, but less than 200.  The ship itself is a good thirty feet tall, with masts another fourty.  The ship is immense.




			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Waukeentide is Springish, right? /OOC_




Yes.



			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "I think I can arrange matters so that the Reavers are disinclined to set sail today.  Commander - do you know the Rope Trick?  If we had a secure hidey-hole on the island while you and the captain get the ship out of the immediate area, it would simplify matters immensely."





"I do know the rope trick, but there is no way I'm letting you have all the fun.  Riana and her ship are among the biggest things a naval officer could ever catch.  Besides, I have to make sure you take that ship intact.  I MUST take it apart!  Its a ship from the lower planes that has traveled far and wide being augmented by its daring, mighty, obscure-treeasure-hunting crew!  Who knows what we might be able to take from it!  Or even duplicate!  Nemor and my men can keep the ship at a distance while we take care of those pesky little obstacles toward taking that ship."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 20, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "I do know the rope trick, but there is no way I'm letting you have all the fun.  Riana and her ship are among the biggest things a naval officer could ever catch.  Besides, I have to make sure you take that ship intact.  I MUST take it apart!  Its a ship from the lower planes that has traveled far and wide being augmented by its daring, mighty, obscure-treeasure-hunting crew!  Who knows what we might be able to take from it!  Or even duplicate!  Nemor and my men can keep the ship at a distance while we take care of those pesky little obstacles toward taking that ship."




"Intaaaa-act," Fin repeats slowly.  "... right.  Intact.  Subject to the requirements of the tactical situation, of course."

"Give some thought to the tricks you've got available, people... remember, fiends and their ilk are notoriously resistant to energy attacks."


----------



## frostrune (Oct 20, 2005)

"So are we going ashore then?",  Timrin interupts, "If so, maybe I should put on my heavy armor?  This will be an excellent opportunity to test out Zura's Bane"

Assuming the affirmative, he says the following before going below decks to change...

"When giving some thought to your spells, please consider your comrades as well.  If these creatures are resistant to most energy there is a strong chance they will use it against us without fear of hurting each other.  We are heavily out-numbered here.  Any precautions we can take that will prevent or reduce damage should be considered."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 20, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "So are we going ashore then?",  Timrin interupts.




"I can't speak for everyone," Fin replies.  "But could you sail past the oppression of the helpless today, and face the Watcher with clear conscience in your prayers tomorrow?"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 20, 2005)

"I know I couldn't face myself, much less my own goddess." Alethia murmured, resolve clear in her voice.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 21, 2005)

"I know that if they're slavers, which it looks like they are, then I couldn't go to sleep well if I didn't take the opportunity to gut them and hang them by their own small intestine," Dyria said cheerfully. "Could somebody give me a hand with my armor?"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 21, 2005)

Alethia grinned at the semi-psychotic fighter. "Sure," she moves over and helps Dyria, having already shrugged into her own lightweight elvish chain earlier while dressing. "What do you need help with?" she asked. "Outside of me bashing those things heads in like an over-ripe mellon with my mace, I mean." she said, indicating the pirate ship.

_*I know one thing. I'm going to do my best to sink that ship. Kiran is well meaning enough, but she's inexperienced in the ways of demons and other creatures of darkness. There is no way anything good can come from a hell-forged ship.*_ she thought grimly.

_*Aye. And no telling what booby traps Riana installed in that thing. Eyries have a nasty sense of humor. Especially when it comes to mortals.*_ the voice whispered wryly in her head.

She agreed with it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 21, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "I know that if they're slavers, which it looks like they are, then I couldn't go to sleep well if I didn't take the opportunity to gut them and hang them by their own small intestine," Dyria said cheerfully. "Could somebody give me a hand with my armor?"




Kiran says:  "Indeed they are.  Riana's first love is rare magic, but she will gather up pretty much anything that people will pay good money for in pursuit of that goal.  Especially in areas like this, the people them selves are among the most valuable things around.

It will be hard to mount an assault on their ship, and I have as of yet failed to scry it and most of the beach around it.  They must have a device on board that blocks that.  That means it will be hard to get a good assessment of the ships armaments, altouhgh it also means that there is at least one exceedlgly nteresting device worth salvaging from the ship when we DO take it.  

As of now, there groups accross the island are making their way towards the camp, Apparently it will largely be protected with the ships' cannons and by patrols , since they do not especailly expect ressisancxe form the land.  Up to the beach is heavily wooded, eventually leading up to some hills.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 21, 2005)

"Don't count your coin before it's in your purse my friend. Eyries are notoriously ruthless and wily. It is entirely probable that she is already aware of exactly what we are planning and where we are and she is probably toying with us right now. And even if we do get on board and manage to corner her, she is just as likely to blow the ship up around us just so she can take us down with her." Alethia told the over eager sailor, hoping to damp her enthusaism before it overtakes her good senses.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 21, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> It will be hard to mount an assault on their ship, and I have as of yet failed to scry it and most of the beach around it.  They must have a device on board that blocks that.  That means it will be hard to get a good assessment of the ships armaments, altouhgh it also means that there is at least one exceedlgly nteresting device worth salvaging from the ship when we DO take it.




_OOC: What sort of size is the island?  You mentioned the village was a couple of miles away - how far from the village to the ship?  How close to the camp do the woods come? /OOC_

"I think there's value in checking out the stone ring," Fin adds.  "We're more than a little outnumbered - if there's an opportunity to liberate prisoners, particularly if any of the druids survive, we should grab it."


----------



## Falkus (Oct 21, 2005)

> lethia grinned at the semi-psychotic fighter. "Sure," she moves over and helps Dyria, having already shrugged into her own lightweight elvish chain earlier while dressing. "What do you need help with?" she asked. "Outside of me bashing those things heads in like an over-ripe mellon with my mace, I mean." she said, indicating the pirate ship.




"Give me a hand with the straps on my full plate," Dyria replied. "I don't like to wear it on a boat. It makes swimming difficult."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 21, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: What sort of size is the island?  You mentioned the village was a couple of miles away - how far from the village to the ship?  How close to the camp do the woods come? /OOC_
> 
> "I think there's value in checking out the stone ring," Fin adds.  "We're more than a little outnumbered - if there's an opportunity to liberate prisoners, particularly if any of the druids survive, we should grab it."




A couple miles to the village, another mile to the beach.  The treeline is only about 50 feet from the edges of the camp.  There is no one by the ring anymore, but groups are slowly returning to the camp.  The group in the village, consisting of the bulk of prisoners and a few dozen (40?) pirates, is nearly done and will soon move entirely to the camp.  They have the captives pulling carts, two of the chain devils in the front and the back, along with thier animated chains, and lines one or two thick of pirates moving down each side.They will presumedly go down the hills and through the forest, then to the beach.  There are otherwise only small groups remaining in other areas consisting of about ten pirates and a few captives and carts.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 21, 2005)

Alethia moves over to help. "You should invest in something lighter, especially on an ocean voyage. Full plate is nice, but's it's a bitch to move in and heavy to boot." she smiled. "Perhaps enchanted mithril chain. I love that stuff. You get maxium mobility plus decent protection rolled into one."


----------



## frostrune (Oct 21, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "I can't speak for everyone," Fin replies.  "But could you sail past the oppression of the helpless today, and face the Watcher with clear conscience in your prayers tomorrow?"





"You misunderstand my friend <grabbing at the chain shirt he currently wears>.  If we are to fight on land I will wear my plate, if we fight on the water I will wear my chain.  It wasn't a question of _if_ we were going to fight, but _where_."

His smile is broad and a familiar silver fire simmers behind his eyes.

"I will prepare myself," as he turns to head below decks.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 21, 2005)

Dyria started hooking up the plates of her armor, with Alethia's assistance for the straps she couldnt reach.. "I prefer mithril full plate. It's not that much heavier. And I'm really not too found of ships. Bad memories."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 21, 2005)

"I hear you. I always hated sailing myself too. But when I have to well. I send up half a dozen prayers in thanksgiving when I get back on dry land again." she said.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 22, 2005)

Dyria paused in the donning of her armor, and rolled up her right sleeve, and held it up, showing Alethia that the S that was branded there. "I don't like boats because I spent a month and a half in the hold of a slave ship bound for Calimshan," she stated.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 22, 2005)

She had her own run-in's with slavers over the years and heard the horror stories, even treated a few survivors. The injuries told what the prisoners would not or could not tell. "I understand." she said quietly, all jocularity gone, her expression telling what she could not.

"I've had my own share of pain Dyria." she said. "My parents were murdered by Shar cultists and I was slotted to be their next sacrifice. When I was found, the cultists had already been slain. Only I survived. I don't remember the details and nothing so far has been able to bring that memory back." 

Her voice was full of icy anger and grief at the memories those simple statements conjure. With a visible effort, she pushed the memories away. They had no bearing on the situation at hand and would only drag her down to the level of her enemies, if she let them. You get the feeling that even in the worst situations, the priestess rarely looses control of herself. If she did loose it completely, there wouldn't be much left standing of the poor sod who pissed her off.

She finished helping Dyria get into the armour and smiled sardonically. "I understand your pain and anger quite well. When this is done we'll drink to the demise of our enemies and celebrate the memories of our loved ones safe in the hands of their gods."

_*Be glad that you do not remember.*_ the voice whispered.

This time, she didn't quite agree with it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 25, 2005)

(So wahts the plan...)


----------



## kirinke (Oct 25, 2005)

ooc:
Not sure. Alethia is going to use Celestial Brilliance to good effect. By the way, how long will it last? I agree 1 day per level is perhaps too powerful. But perhaps one day period would be about right. She plans on asking Kiran or Murdock if they know non-detection or something similar. Under that cover (keeps others from scrying) she'll cast Celestial Brilliance on Timrin's new sword. That way, when he does draw it, our demonic friends will be quite surprised.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 25, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Not sure. Alethia is going to use Celestial Brilliance to good effect. By the way, how long will it last? I agree 1 day per level is perhaps too powerful. But perhaps one day period would be about right. She plans on asking Kiran or Murdock if they know non-detection or something similar. Under that cover (keeps others from scrying) she'll cast Celestial Brilliance on Timrin's new sword. That way, when he does draw it, our demonic friends will be quite surprised.




I'm leaning towards 1hour/level.  Whatever it is, it will be more than sufficient for this particular incident.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 25, 2005)

ooc:
That'll work. Btw. If you have any ideas on Alethia's future, you could email me. Aenilan@aol.com


----------



## frostrune (Oct 26, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (So wahts the plan...)





OOC:  Sounds like we pile into a life boat or dinghy and make for the beach on the opposite side of the island from the pirates, probably while it is still dark.  We hide the boat and find a good place to hole up and rest (Rope trick).  Everybody prepares their new spells.  We make a plan and attack the camp.

A little vague but that at least gets us to the island.  Anyone have some better ideas?


----------



## kirinke (Oct 26, 2005)

ooc
Fine by me. Those pirate guys are probably well aware of the ship by now. Especially if they're as paranoid as demons are supposed to be.   What I would do is have Kiran (if she can) cast non-detection on the boat or us so we can get to the island without being seen. Better yet, have a couple of conflicting illusions set up, so they won't know exactly what's going on in addition to the non-detection. If Murdoch can cast those illusion spells that might be helpful too. I don't know exactly what sort of magical back-up we have outside of the clerics. Will Kiran be going with us or staying behind?


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 26, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Fine by me. Those pirate guys are probably well aware of the ship by now. Especially if they're as paranoid as demons are supposed to be.   What I would do is have Kiran (if she can) cast non-detection on the boat or us so we can get to the island without being seen. Better yet, have a couple of conflicting illusions set up, so they won't know exactly what's going on in addition to the non-detection. If Murdoch can cast those illusion spells that might be helpful too. I don't know exactly what sort of magical back-up we have outside of the clerics. Will Kiran be going with us or staying behind?




You are not so sure that they are aware.  Kiran DOES have some anti-scrying coutermeasures going and you havent detected anything or seen any fliers.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 26, 2005)

You guys do as you have described without any trouble.  It does not appear that the pirates are patrolling extensively.  You are able to establish a rope trick hole hidden among some tree branches on the side of the hills away from the enemy camp.  Over night, you see no one.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 26, 2005)

Alethia prays quietly, hoping that Selune would grant her a spell that would protect her friends and harm those demons. As she prayed, knowledge filled her mind and silvery white radience wrapped around her in a gentle blanket. In her prayers, she thought she heard an amused, musical chuckle. When her prayers were concluded, she gave her heartfelt thanks and stretched out, smiling a little as she fell asleep, knowing that her prayers had been answered in a rather unique way.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 26, 2005)

"In order to be most effective in our rescue we need more information regarding the layout and function of the camp.  Lt. Commander Kiran, can you scry the camp and provide this information without anyone having to risk themselves or must we do this conventionally <winking at Kaarlo and Shando>?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 26, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "In order to be most effective in our rescue we need more information regarding the layout and function of the camp.  Lt. Commander Kiran, can you scry the camp and provide this information without anyone having to risk themselves or must we do this conventionally <winking at Kaarlo and Shando>?"




Lt.C. K:

"First of all, now that there are no other mlitary guys here, just call me Maggie.  The formalities are embarassing.  Besides, if anything its me who should be using the honorifics around here.

As I said before, there si sometihng on the ship blocking scrying, and it covers most of the camp as well.  

<Pulls out a map, starts sketching>

Based on what we can see of the camp and the curvature of the shoreline, It looks like the camp is a crescent shape, with about 300 feet from the center of the ship along the shore to the edge of the camp.  The ship is apparently about 160 feet long and 40 feet accross, and I estimate that the device they are using to block scrying is in the center of the ship and radiates out about 200 feet.  There is another 100 feet to the treeline, which seems to be in a similar crescent pattern to the beach.  It does not look like they have bothered to build fortifications around the camp, but there seem to be four or five groups of three on watch around the perimeter, and the occasional groups of about a half a dozen who go off to get lumber or nab some game.  They seem to be sleeping four to six to a tent, with once large campfire in the center of each group of three tents.  I estimate as many as three dozen tents in the entire area, altouhgh important folk might have fewer tentmates.  There are probably a good 150 pirates on the beach.  Half-Fiends still need sleep, though, and it does seem that while they have plenty of patrols, as I mentioned earler, most of them are sleeping tonight."


----------



## frostrune (Oct 26, 2005)

Timrin smiles at Kiran's drop of formalities remembering she isn't quite the mousy bookish HQ officer she sometimes appears, "What about the captives?  Can you see where they are located and how they are guarded?"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 26, 2005)

"A tornado wouldn't do." Alethia mused. "That would take out the pirates sure enough, but it would also take the captives along with them. "How about a good thunderstorm complete with sleet? The sleet would damage the sails to the point where they wouldn't be able to use them. The storm would hopefully do enough damage to the rest of the ship where they would have to stay to repair it."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 26, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin smiles at Kiran's drop of formalities remembering she isn't quite the mousy bookish HQ officer she sometimes appears, "What about the captives?  Can you see where they are located and how they are guarded?"




Maggie: "Unfortunately most must either be on the ship or in the interior of the camp.  Sometimes a number of them leave with  hunting/gathering parties, usually two prisoners per pirate, prsumably to help out."



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> "A tornado wouldn't do." Alethia mused. "That would take out the pirates sure enough, but it would also take the captives along with them. "How about a good thunderstorm complete with sleet? The sleet would damage the sails to the point where they wouldn't be able to use them. The storm would hopefully do enough damage to the rest of the ship where they would have to stay to repair it."




"While they use sails when they are useful, Murdoch saw large banks of oars as well.  They could still travel if they need to.  However if the storm damages the ship, they probably would stay to repair it.  Then again, if the storm is TOO severe, they may abandon the camp and sleep on the ship."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 26, 2005)

nm.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 28, 2005)

(So whats the plan?)


----------



## kirinke (Oct 28, 2005)

ooc:
not sure. You did say that they go out in small groups right? Why don't we ambush a few and wittle them down that way before going in. If we free some slaves, they may be able to give us valuable information, especially on the inner workings of the ship.

IC:

Alethia looked particularly grim, even for her on the eve of battle. "You did say that they occasionally went into the woods right? And sometimes with slaves. What we should do is ambush one of those groups. Even if we kill the fiends guarding the slaves, the slaves themselves may be able to give us some information on the inner workings of the ship if nothing else."

She looked at the camp thoughtfully. "A magic circle against evil might be good here, but the problem is that camp is too big for it. Surprise...." she looks at Fin. "Can't you summon woodland creatures? Would they be able to steel the fiends weapons while they sleep? That could help alot." she looked frustrated. "Barring that, lots of flamestrikes, striking fast, then fading back and doing it again and again untill they're all dead."


----------



## frostrune (Oct 28, 2005)

"I like the idea of attacking a hunting party.  Freeing a few slaves and getting some first hand information could be invaluable."

"A clever twist with a summoned animal might help us as well.  The animal could be commanded to lead them right into our trap.  The attack must hit quickly and efficiently however.  Some fiends can teleport, and if even one manages to get away, our chances of succeeding against these odds drop considerably.  Flashy or loud spells probably aren't a good idea either."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 28, 2005)

"My general tactics are pretty simple when I'm up against a foe with superior numbers." Alethia smiled grimly. "I generally sneak in, destroy their supplies, kill a few at a time and fade back. Repeat untill the problem has wittled down to managable numbers, then go in and finish the job." she held out her hands in supplication and frustration.

"We can't do a frontal assault here. At best they'd overwhelm us, at worse they'd use the slaves as living shields and then overwhelm us."

ooc:
Would the demon have any better ideas? I mean, if nothing else he probably was a fairly good tactitian before he became one of the good guys. And he probably commanded forces similar to the ones we face, at least early in his career.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 28, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "My general tactics are pretty simple when I'm up against a foe with superior numbers." Alethia smiled grimly. "I generally sneak in, destroy their supplies, kill a few at a time and fade back. Repeat untill the problem has wittled down to managable numbers, then go in and finish the job." she held out her hands in supplication and frustration.
> 
> "We can't do a frontal assault here. At best they'd overwhelm us, at worse they'd use the slaves as living shields and then overwhelm us."
> 
> ...




Timrin sits with his chin resting on one meaty fist, "Those tactics can be effective but I believe our strength in this scenario lies in the enemy not even knowing we exist.  We gather as much information as we can and determine if an assault is even reasonable.  Our primary objective should be to free the slaves.  That may mean a retreat into the jungle after a quick strike and a resort to more guerilla tactics.  I personally would prefer to end the pirate threat in one decisive blow, but they may simply be too strong." 

"I think we have learned all we can from scrying.  We need to know where the slaves are kept and how they are defended."

A familiar fire returns to Timrin's eyes, "Time to get some first hand knowledge."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 28, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin sits with his chin resting on one meaty fist, "Those tactics can be effective but I believe our strength in this scenario lies in the enemy not even knowing we exist.  We gather as much information as we can and determine if an assault is even reasonable.  Our primary objective should be to free the slaves.  That may mean a retreat into the jungle after a quick strike and a resort to more guerilla tactics.  I personally would prefer to end the pirate threat in one decisive blow, but they may simply be too strong."
> 
> "I think we have learned all we can from scrying.  We need to know where the slaves are kept and how they are defended."
> 
> A familiar fire returns to Timrin's eyes, "Time to get some first hand knowledge."




"Indeed," she said with a humourless smile. Her own eyes were intensely keen, almost painfully bright as she agreed with him.


----------



## Keia (Oct 28, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 99 PPs: 221*

Crimson roused herself from her inactivty and moroseness to offer her services to the group. 

"If our intention is to learn anything more about these individuals or the camp, I could either enter the camp as a pebble dropped by some woodland animal, or I could dominate a pair of guards for interrogation," Crimson offered.

OOC: Crimson would offer to power one or more of the cannons with increased energy missiles of whatever energy they wished.  On another note, daily powers cast to start the day are Mind Blank-personal, and Inertial Armor (+10 AC for 14 hrs).  Current active powers: Darkvision, Tongues, Inertial Armor, and Mind Blank.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 29, 2005)

(At some point, you guys really need to decide what your move is going to be)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 29, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Crimson roused herself from her inactivty and moroseness to offer her services to the group.
> 
> "If our intention is to learn anything more about these individuals or the camp, I could either enter the camp as a pebble dropped by some woodland animal, or I could dominate a pair of guards for interrogation," Crimson offered.




"That works for me as a first move," Fin agrees.  "Murdoch, Shando, Kaarlo - if you can find us an isolated group that we can take down quickly and quietly, Crimson can ask them a few questions."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 29, 2005)

"Daylight's wasting, let's get started," Alethia supplied, taking out her bow and making sure everything was in working order. "Remind me next time to get more arrows."


----------



## frostrune (Oct 30, 2005)

"Excellent."

Timrin stands and readies his gear.

"You know... I'm not going to sneak up on anyone <looking at his gleaming plate armor>.  I may need one of you to help hide me and somehow bring the fight to me.  I'm sure that can be worked out though," as he smiles at Shando and Kaarlo.

"Let's hunt pirates!"


----------



## Falkus (Oct 30, 2005)

"I'll go too, I've got a score to settle, and you know me. I hate waiting for the fun," Dyria concentrated for a moment, and her mithril armor shimmered, then faded into a forest green set of clothes. She took out her whip-dagger, and smiled evilly.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 30, 2005)

"You aren't the only one with a score to settle. I have several," she told Dyria with a small, grim smile. "What are we waiting for? Retirement?" she asked, looking at the others, her eyes glowing, her body taking on a familar, pale silvery glow.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 30, 2005)

"Personal vendettas may have to wait people," as Timrin casts a pointed glance at the warrior women, "Remember, we need to take them alive for questioning."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 30, 2005)

"Don't worry about that," Alethia said with a small smile. 


ooc:
Prior to leaving the ship, Alethia changed into clothing suited for the jungle.


----------



## Keia (Oct 30, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 99 PPs: 221*

Crimson brushed her red hair to the side and offered, "I'm not really that stealthy, so I'll hang back a good bit and swoop in to help out once you've had the opportunity to catch them.  Though I suppose I could be a nice little cloak clasp for someone and just travel that way for our ambush."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 30, 2005)

Alethia wrapped a long, mottled green scarf around her head, hiding her own auburn hair and finished by securing it over her mouth and nose. Only her eyes shown through the green and with the hood of her cloak drawn, even that was shadowed. The rest of her clothes were mottled green and brown, almost as if someone had done a bad dye job on the cloth. But it was an old, deliberate trick. A very effective one at that.

"Are we ready?" she told her more 'stealthy' comrades. In one hand was her bow, already strung and waiting for an arrow.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 30, 2005)

"Oh, don't worry. I can take prisoners just as easily as I can kill them," promised Dyria, as she stretched out her whip. "Let's go."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 30, 2005)

"So is Fin going to cast his summoning spell or are some of us going to act as bait?" She asked them cheerfully. "We also need to find a good place to ambush them, preferably far enough away from the camp so that nothing will be attracted by the noise."

She stood up, ready for whatever they decided, glad to be able to do something, anything at last....


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 31, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "So is Fin going to cast his summoning spell or are some of us going to act as bait?" She asked them cheerfully. "We also need to find a good place to ambush them, preferably far enough away from the camp so that nothing will be attracted by the noise."




"Anything I summon won't last more than a couple of minutes at most," Fin replies.  "On the other hand, Shando and I can outrun any pirate ever born.  If we both dress up for the dirty, terrified, hunted villager role, we should be able to draw a response, I'd imagine."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2005)

"Sounds good," she looked at the trees. "Now we need to find a good place to ambush them,"


ooc:
Hide +14


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 31, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Sounds good," she looked at the trees. "Now we need to find a good place to ambush them,"




Murdoch had just flown back from one of his many scouting missions.
"If we do bait-and-attack them, I believe we should do it here."  Murdoch, describes the best loaction he surveyed: one with sufficient cover for those of us who will ambush, and good escape-route alternatives for the bait.   

He adds: "I can fly invisible over the bait for backup"





EDIT: Added color to the dialogue


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2005)

"Good. Let's go." Alethia says, heading in that direction along with the ones who will aid in the ambush....


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 31, 2005)

You find what looks to be a pair of damaged huts, surrounded by trees, many of which are fallen and shattered, many of which are not.  The fragments of rock make it appear that it was probably bombarded with cannons.  There are some axes and stumps for cutting wood by the hut.  It seems natural that they would go here and use that to make firewood from the wrecked trees.  There is essentially a clearing, more or less a 50 foot square, made by the falled trees, but the wood makes it hard to navigate.  There is  cover in surrounding trees or the huts, and perhaps among the wood.  The stumps are outside the huts, both on the outside corners.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 31, 2005)

OOC:  Timrin will hide in a hut near one of the stumps as that will be his best means of remaining undetected.  Once the ambush is sprung he will rush (boots of speed) to put himself between the pirates and the slaves.  Once in the thick of it, he will use the flat of his blade to beat the pirates into blissful unconciousness (-4 to hit, deal subdual damage). 

IC:  Timrin scans the clearing to find just the right hut.  Seeing it he says, "I'll hide there and wait for one of the rest of you to start the fight.  Once the trap is sprung I'll move to put myself between the pirates and any villagers. "

"Take them out as swiftly as possible and remember... we need prisoners," he finishes with a look at Dyria.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 31, 2005)

Dyria put her hand over her breast, and looked hurt. "You talk like I would enjoy ripping out the throats of these pirates and watching them die in agony," she tilted her head and pursed her lips. "Well, maybe you have a point. Don't worry, I'll restrain myself."

OOC: Dyria will hide in the other hut. When the ambush is sprung, she'll close in on the pirates, and then use her whip dagger and third hand ability to disarm them and acquire their weapons, and then trip them once they're disarmed.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 31, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You find what looks to be a pair of damaged huts, surrounded by trees, many of which are fallen and shattered, many of which are not.




"Handy," Fin agrees, giving Murdoch an approving nod.  "Shando - shall we see if there's anything in our size?"

_OOC: Without being too obvious, in case there are observers about, Fin will head into one of the huts and look for appropriate terrified-islander garb. /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2005)

"Don't worry," Alethia says, offering the paladin a brief smile before fading into whichever bushes/tree clumps that seem to offer the most cover. 

_*By the pricking of my thumbs, something evil this way comes.*_ the voice whispered in her mind in an almost sing-song voice.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Handy," Fin agrees, giving Murdoch an approving nod.  "Shando - shall we see if there's anything in our size?"
> 
> _OOC: Without being too obvious, in case there are observers about, Fin will head into one of the huts and look for appropriate terrified-islander garb. /OOC_




Fin finds some loose-fitting outfits that he and Shando can quite comfortably fit into.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 1, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Don't worry," Alethia says, offering the paladin a brief smile before fading into whichever bushes/tree clumps that seem to offer the most cover.
> 
> _*By the pricking of my thumbs, something evil this way comes.*_ the voice whispered in her mind in an almost sing-song voice.




There are some good perches in the surrounding trees that offer plenty of leaf cover.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 1, 2005)

Alethia scrambles up a nearby tree, one with a leafy canopy that seems like it would offer good concealment. 

_*Well let's hope we don't turn into some demon's lunch.*_
she thought wryly.

_*Not likely.*_ the voice chuckled in amusement.

Bow ready, she drew and arrow and settled down to wait, nearly invisible in the greenery.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 1, 2005)

On one of his scouting runs, Murdoch notices six pirates lying dead in a steep, deebris-filled ditch cutting into a rocky hillside.  It is apparent that someone tried to hide the bodies, and they would in fact be difficult to notice except from the air.   They are also missing their weapons and anytihng else of value.  They were killed with swords.  Some very large wounds are clearly form a greatsword, others match the cut patterns of scimitars.

He also notices that there is some activity in the camp.  It appears that they are marshalling more groups  to go inland.  It seems that they are sending out four groups, each with a dozen pirates, one Kyton (chain devil) as a leader, and four local slaves, apparently as guides. Each slave is watched over by an animated chain controlled by the Kyton). This information is reported to the group.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 2, 2005)

Ok, so you are all in position, Fin and Shando have their freaked out natives clothes on, and those four rather alrge search parties are being deployed by th epirayes.  Now how do your lure one in?

Also, do you plan on taking the entire search parties alive, or just sparing a few?


----------



## frostrune (Nov 2, 2005)

"Well done Murdoch," Timrin sincerely states.

"Someone or something is still causing the pirates some mischief on this island.  I'm not sure if that works to our advantage or not, but we are apparently not alone."

"If we are to take out one of these hunting parties, the Chain Devil must be destroyed as quickly as possible.  They are the leaders and also the biggest threat to the slaves.  We should attempt to take the remainder of the pirates alive... if possible."

"Spellcasters and ranged attackers should focus initially on the Kyton.  We need to take him out before he can react.  I will try to get to him on the ground."

"The majority of our attack should come from the rear and the sides to cut off escape and  force the pirates to flee away from their camp, if they get a chance to flee at all."

He looks to Fin and Shando in their peasant garb, "If you're willing I think you'd be excellent bait.  Let them catch a glimpse of you on the trail and flee into the ruined village.  Maybe they see you 'hide' behind a hut or a copse of trees.  Once they enter and start to search, we whack them, hard and fast."

"How does that sound?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 2, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Well done Murdoch," Timrin sincerely states.



Murdoch nods in appreciation of the acknowledgment.



			
				frostrune said:
			
		

> "The majority of our attack should come from the rear and the sides to cut off escape and  force the pirates to flee away from their camp, if they get a chance to flee at all."




"Don't forget that some of our attacks will come from the air", Murdoch states, swith a smirk. "I'll fly over them, to make sure that none escape. It would be wize to separate the slaves from them as soon as possible, so we can use area attacks and wipe them out quickly, rather than one by one."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 2, 2005)

Alethia calls out from the tree. "Good idea, I'll pepper them with arrows from above."


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 3, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Anything I summon won't last more than a couple of minutes at most," Fin replies.  "On the other hand, Shando and I can outrun any pirate ever born.  If we both dress up for the dirty, terrified, hunted villager role, we should be able to draw a response, I'd imagine."




OOC:  Having Shando dress as a peasent would be unnecessary, as he looks like a peasent all of the time anyway.  Remember he is a servent of Ilmatar.  He looks like a peasent, because he is one.  He just happens to be one that can break demon flesh with his bare hands.    

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 3, 2005)

Shando turns to Fin, "Is it time for us to hunt?" a mischevious glint in his eye.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Nov 3, 2005)

Alethia settles down, alert and comfortable in the leafy cover the tree provides. "Gods speed," she calls down. "Leave some for us!"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 3, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Having Shando dress as a peasent would be unnecessary...




_OOC: A dirty, terrified, hunted peasant.  It's all about the subtleties  /OOC_



> Shando turns to Fin, "Is it time for us to hunt?" a mischevious glint in his eye.




"It's time," Fin confirms.  He eyes Maggie Kiran a moment.  "Do you have a Message spell prepared?" he asks.  "It would be useful for us to be able to keep in contact with Murdoch, and with those in hiding.  If you could act as a relay...?"

The plan at this point is for Fin and Shando to follow Murdoch's directions to where they can intercept one of the four groups, preferably out of easy shouting range of the other three groups, and allow themselves to be seen at a reasonable distance.  Then to attempt to lead some or all of the pirates in the group into a pursuit that brings them towards the clearing...


----------



## Keia (Nov 3, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 92 PPs: 194*



			
				Fin said:
			
		

> "It's time," Fin confirms.  He eyes Maggie Kiran a moment.  "Do you have a Message spell prepared?" he asks.  "It would be useful for us to be able to keep in contact with Murdoch, and with those in hiding.  If you could act as a relay...?"



"I can cover that, Fin,"  Crimson said.  Crimson concentrated a moment and lit up _Correspond_ with Fin, Murdoch, and whoever else Fin designated (at 7 points each), most likely herself as she planned on sniping from hiding.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "I can cover that, Fin,"  Crimson said.  Crimson concentrated a moment and lit up _Correspond_ with Fin, Murdoch, and whoever else Fin designated (at 7 points each), most likely herself as she planned on sniping from hiding.




_OOC: 'concentrated a moment'?  Doesn't Correspond have a 10 minute manifestation time, and a 1 round/level duration? 

It has a lovely range advantage over Message, but apart from that, um...? /OOC_


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 3, 2005)

(Well, you have ten minutes to cast it, so you're OK).  
(BTW, Shando, peasant outfits here look a whole lot different than those back in Waterdeep, so changing is still a good idea.)

Before you begin, Maggie gives a short lecture on half-demons.  When they arrive, yo uwill be better prepared (Her surprise round action will be move action to activate dark knowledge (Foe).  Her Knowledge (Planes) is 15ranks +7int +2class +5item = 29, so she can easily make the check by 20 and give everyone +3d6dmg per hit against half-demons for one minute.)

The plan works perfectly.  One of the groups sees them and all give chase.  The Kyton screams out a battle cry that echoes far and wide.  The floating whips keep striking the prisoners to keep them running with the group.  Some are faster than others, but none can keep up with Shando and Fin, who have to go a little slower than they otherwise could to get them all in position.

Fin and Shando run to the huts while the Kyton, the prisoners, and ten pirates climb over the wood in the clearing, their weapons and chains clanking loudly and getting tangled in debris.  


  You've given general actions.  Now is the time to clarify them, especially with regard to your targets and priorities.  You have surprise.  They are in the middle of the clearing. cpread out, the prisoners in the middle.  The Kyton is in front, by the huts.  Post your targets and whatever move clarifications you deem necessary.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 3, 2005)

Arundel has pre-cast Spikes and Celestial Brilliance.  He'll unveil the Brilliance when the trap is sprung, and then he'll act primarily in a melee role (club, shield, full plate) to make best use of Maggie's Dark Knowledge, and to save spells for later.  If anyone's in extreme trouble, he'll cast some in-combat healing, but if possible, he'll save healing for out-of-combat wandage.  He'll leave the Kyton for Timmy, and just head for the nearest pirate.

Fin will sub out a Flame Strike for a Summon Nature's Ally IV: 1d3 Augmented Dire Wolves.  His self-appointed task is getting the prisoners clear, rather than directly clashing with the pirates.  He'll set the wolves to protecting the prisoners and tripping the pirates who pose the greatest threat to them, while he directs them to safety, away from the melee.  Again, conserving spells where possible - the team's combat power should hopefully mean the magic can be saved for later.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 3, 2005)

Alethia starts to pepper the Kyton from above, her bow limned with holy light and flames...
She decides to save her own celestial brilliance and dismissal spells for when they really, really need it.


----------



## Keia (Nov 3, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 99 PPs: 181*

Crimson's primary job is to relay messages between, Fin, Murdoch and herself (takes an action to speak, not to listen).  Second, she will try to eliminate the Kyton and it's chains with an energy missile or two (sonic if we're allowed to make noise, cold if we're not.) 

Once combat is complete, she will be available to dominate whoever they need.

OOC: Active powers: Tongues, Darkvision, Inertial Armor, 2 Corresponds, Mind Blank.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Once combat is complete, she will be available to dominate whoever they need.




OOC:  Suddenly following Loviatar now?     

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Nov 3, 2005)

Timrin can feel the evil of the Kyton as he moves closer and closer to his position.  He grips Zura's Bane tightly in both hands and his muscles are as taut as steel cable as he awaits the proper moment to spring forth and destroy the hellspawn.

Then it happens.  A roar of rage from the beast is the signal that Alethia's arrows have hit home.  Timrin activates his boots of speed (free action, move now 40), bursts from hiding in a blur of motion and charges the Kyton with a cry of "HELM!!" on his lips.

[sblock]Timrin is planning to unload a devastating SMITE attack.  He will use Divine Might to covert a turn attempt to extra damage (free action).  He will Power attack 5.  +23 to hit, Damage 2d6 +11 +10 (power attack) +13 (smite evil) +5 (divine might) +2d6 (holy) +2d6 (evil outsider bane) +2d6 (holy surge) +3d6 (Kiran's dark knowledge) - that's 2d6 +39 +9d6 - WOW [/sblock]


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 3, 2005)

Shando will move to the closest pirate and Flurry, starting the round with stunning fist (DC 27) Flurry +16/+16/+16/+11  2d8+2 damage, +3d6 from the bonus.

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Nov 3, 2005)

Dyria will charge the closest pirate, and disarm him with her whip dagger, then move onto disarming other pirates, and trip any who try to attack her.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 3, 2005)

Murdock will be flying 20ft above the ground. With Crimson's dispatching, he use his eldrich cone (vitriolic) to destroy as many pirates as possible that are clustered together. If they scatter amongst the slaves and our party members, he'll use his eldrich chain (with 2 arcs).

The foes he'll attack will not be taken prisonner.

OCC: 
Eldrich cone: 30 ft cone, 9d6 + 2d6 for 2 rounds with vitriolic blast (ref save once to avoid additional damage). 

Eldrich blast (ranged touch attack): +15 ito hit Damage: 9d6 +1 + 2d6 for 2 rounds with vitriolic blast (ref save once to avoid additional damage), can arc target to 2 additional foes.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 4, 2005)

You spring the trap.  

Timrin jumps out of the hut and drives his blade down through the surprised Kyton's chest.  The holy energy causes his chest cavity to explode (82dmg). The creature staggers about, trying to remain alive, but then Kiran fires an arrow into his skull.  The arrow's head shatters, releasing holy water into the creatures skull (18dmg).  The creature's flesh begins to dissolve, leaving a pile of wet chains and bones behind.

Murdoch appears above the scene, blasting pirates with bolts of acid (54dmg). The pirates scream in agony, but do not fall. 

Dyria jumps out from cover, and snags a puzzled pirate's sword from his hand and brings it to her.

Crimson, form a tree, launches bolts of fire down on the pirates (Assuming she goes for them since her previous target is gone...73dmg).  Five of the pirates fall.

Shando, turns on a pirate that has just "caught up" with him, striking him accross the jaw.  The stunned pirate drops his weapon.

From his tree, Kaarlo (Paging RR...)  takes aim at a pirate wounded by Murdoch and shoots him in the head (52dmg),  killing him.

Alethia shoots another in the back (40dmg), and he falls as well.

Arundel jumps out of a tree and clubs the last wounded pirate, dropping him.

Shando strikes his pirate three more times (for subdual) until he falls.

Dyria's pirate gets a chance to act before she does, but drops to his knees and raises his hands in the air, shouting "I surrender!"

The prisoners cower behind debris.  Out of the wounded pirates, most are still alive, except the ones that Alethia and Kaarlo shot.  The one that Arundel dropped will die this round from remaining acid dmg.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 4, 2005)

Alethia keeps to the tree, well aware that they might be playing 'possum'. If they even look like they're going to cause trouble, she'll fire an arrow at the offending party.

She will of course come down if Fin or Timrin give her the go-ahead.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 4, 2005)

Shando uses his foot to move the fallen pirate's weapon far out of the reach of the pirate on the ground and the other fallen foes.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Nov 4, 2005)

As quickly as it happened the flurry subsides.  Timrin looks up from the wreckage of the Kyton and looks around the battlefield.  With a grim nod he speaks, "Well done people, well done."

He turns toward the cowering villagers flanked by Fin's Dire wolves, "You're safe now.  We're here to help you."

With that brief kindness, he turns his attention back to the pirates and the battlefield.  His old military habits die hard as he instantly begins calling out orders, "Murdock - do a quick circuit and see if any other groups were attracted by the fight.  Alethia, Arundel, Kaarlo -  stabilize and bind the prisoners and get them ready to move.  Shando - help Fin care for the villagers.  Crimson, err...Maggie - do you have any magic that can clean up this battlefield?  I would have this place look like nothing ever happened.  Dyria - help me remove and hide these bodies."

"Let's move!  We need to away from here, and quickly."  As always, Timrin doesn't wait to see if his orders are followed (he just assumes they will be), he just bends downs and grabs what's left of the Kyton and carries it into the forrest.

OOC:  Sorry for the orders just playing him to the annoying hilt.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 4, 2005)

Alethia scrambles down and begins to help with the prisoners. She's still in her forester garb, looking quite mean with it too.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 4, 2005)

Shando turns towards the scared peasents, putting on his best face on things (Diplomacy +11)  "I am Shando, humble servent of Ilamater.  You are safe now. Please come this with me."

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 4, 2005)

It seems the other groups have converged upon the spot where the Kyton called for them.  Three pirates from the group begin to run in different directions towards their camp.

The prisoners are mentally a mess.  They just cower and whimper.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 4, 2005)

Dyria pulled her normal whip out with her other hand, and snapped it at the pirate she'd disarmed, but aimed so it would wrap around his neck, without actually harming or killing him.


----------



## Keia (Nov 4, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 99 PPs: 168*

Crimson will lash out with her mind at two of the pirates (within 15' of each other) with a _Dominate_ and a command to 'Stop, walk back to the prisoners.'.

OOC: Dominate, 1 additional target, Will Save DC: 22 for both, Range 240'.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 4, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Three pirates from the group begin to run in different directions towards their camp.




"halt or die", Murdoch says at the fleing pirates. He zaps one of them (the one that seems to lead the others) with a vitriolic blast (not quickened!) if they keep moving.

OCC: 
Eldrich blast (ranged touch attack): +15 ito hit; Damage: 9d6 +1 + 2d6 for 2 rounds with vitriolic blast (ref save once to avoid additional damage)


----------



## frostrune (Nov 4, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "halt or die", Murdoch says at the fleing pirates. He zaps one of them (the one that seems to lead the others) with a vitriolic blast (not quickened!) if they keep moving.
> 
> OCC:
> Eldrich blast (ranged touch attack): +15 ito hit; Damage: 9d6 +1 + 2d6 for 2 rounds with vitriolic blast (ref save once to avoid additional damage)





OOC:  Steve - I _think_ DM-Matt's description is of the _other _ search parties of pirates as they have gathered back where the Kyton first spotted Fin and Shando and took up the chase.  The few in our group aren't trying to make a break for it - unless I'm the one confused.

Frosty


----------



## kirinke (Nov 4, 2005)

Alethia helps stabalize and bind the pirate prisoners and hustles them to a spot a good distance away from the battle site, confusing the trail as she goes. As an added bonus, she gags them with strips from their own clothing. "Behave o fiendish ones, or you will be quite sorry," she told them in both infernal and abyssal. "My friends don't like you much and I'm none too fond of you either. It will be in your best interest to cooperate."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 5, 2005)

(Frostrune is right.  You see them running form a istance while flying.  Running is vastly faster though, and there are a lot of guys on the ground, so catching up with all of them and stopping them from reaching the camp would take some creative tactics if its even doable)

(Do you guys really want to take all eight prisoners?  FYI, I have a big tent attitude regarding good aligned folks and mercy.  "Redemtion for All" Superman types, "Kill Orc Babies for Jesus" types, and the shades in between are all acceptable as long as you develop a reletively consistant philosophy over time.)

Dyria wraps her whip sucessfully around the scared pirate.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 6, 2005)

OOC:  Tricky stuff here.  I don't think Ilmater would allow for the execution of helpless foes.  Death in battle is one thing, killing someone who is basically defenseless (tied up, under a spell etc) is another.  Ilamater is primarily about defending those who can't defend themselves, though that usually applies to peasents.  So, Shando would be against execution, but not against letting them go.  I am sure those who follow Helm or Torm might have other feelings.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Nov 6, 2005)

OOC:  I think we need to take them all now.  What we do with them eventually may be up for debate.  

"Crimson - reinforcements will be here soon.  How many people can you take with your new power (phase door)?"


----------



## kirinke (Nov 6, 2005)

ooc:
Exalted is all about doing good right? Killing helpless prisoners isn't good. No matter if the prisoners are evil. We made the choice of letting them live, we have to deal with the consequences of mercy. Now, if they try to kill us, we have every right to defend ourselves. But as long as they 'behave' we can't. I'm thinking that both Alethia and the demon would protest killing them for those reasons. So if it's ok, Alethia didn't take the pirates to a safe point just yet.


----------



## Keia (Nov 6, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 92 PPs: 181*



			
				Timrin said:
			
		

> "Crimson - reinforcements will be here soon.  How many people can you take with your new power (phase door)?"




Crimson looked around for some barrier to pass through.  "It does not work that way, my friend,"  Crimson replied.  "I can control the pirates*, we can retreat with the prisoners and remaining pirates, though it will be slow unless someone has a way to fly everyone out of here."

She looked to Fin for the decision and what she should do.

OOC: *Assuming my action was successful back a few posts ago.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 6, 2005)

(I agree that executing them would be diecy...thats why I asked if you really wanted to heal them all.  There wasnt a moral obligation to fix em up.  But its too late now I guess)


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 6, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Crimson looked around for some barrier to pass through.  "It does not work that way, my friend,"  Crimson replied.  "I can control the pirates*, we can retreat with the prisoners and remaining pirates, though it will be slow unless someone has a way to fly everyone out of here."
> 
> She looked to Fin for the decision and what she should do.
> 
> OOC: *Assuming my action was successful back a few posts ago.




It seemed you were mistakenly trying to dominate the ones not in the camp.  You successfully dominate two of those you imprisoned.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 6, 2005)

Alethia looks at the pirates Crimson had not dominated. Still in her forester garb, she presents a rather intimidating appearence. "Understand this. If you try to fight us, if you try to escape, we will be forced to kill you. If you behave, you will live." her eyes narrowed. "No tricks," she warned as she finished stabilizing them. She wasn't gentle.

"You may be given a chance to redeem yourselves," she added. "Trust me on that mark, redemption is better than death and damnation,"

She looked at Fin and Timrin. "Let's get out of this area, we've overstayed our welcome,"


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 7, 2005)

So where are you going?  The other side of the island?  The ship?  The Rope Trick? Are you going to evade the 27 pirates and hree Kyton heading your way?  Are you going to set a trap for them too?  When are you going to interrogate the prisoners?


----------



## kirinke (Nov 7, 2005)

ooc:
Prisoner interrogation would be held off untill we got to someplace safe. We can't lead them back to the ship. The rope trick... Well that might work, especially if cast in conjunction with non-detection. 

IC
Alethia looks worried. "We can't lead them back to the ship. Rope trick will only work for a limited number of people." she looked at Kiran. "How many times can you cast Rope trick?" she asked, brain working rapidly. "We'll need to split up,"

She cursed. "No. Not splitting up. We'll need a decoy, something to lead them away from this place. Once we've led them away, you need to get these guys across the island."

"I'll be apart of the decoy squad."


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 7, 2005)

"Should those of us fleet of foot act as advanced scouts or rear guard?"

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Nov 7, 2005)

> Exalted is all about doing good right? Killing helpless prisoners isn't good. No matter if the prisoners are evil. We made the choice of letting them live, we have to deal with the consequences of mercy




OOC: Just to point out that Dyria, right now, is probably on the edge of chaotic-good and chaotic-neutral. She, personally, doesn't see anything morally wrong with the summary and arbitrary execution of evil people, praticularly slavers.

"I'll volunteer for decoy duty. Sounds like fun. I'll get to kill some slavers, hopefully, and I won't be too tempted to carve pieces off of prisoners and eat said pieces in front of said prisoners," she said, patting her prisoner on the shoulder.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 7, 2005)

"Fortunantly for them, I'm fiendish-intolerant," Alethia quipped. "I can act either as rear-guard or as a decoy, I have long range ouchies that will hopefully bypass most of thier innate protections." she patted her bow. "Plus, I'll be able to confuse the trail as we go." she looked at Fin and Shando.

"You two are probably the fastest ones we got. You've played decoy before. Can you lead these guys astray long enough for us to get to someplace secure?"


----------



## frostrune (Nov 7, 2005)

Timrin looks concerned but knows hesitation only makes things worse.

"Fin - you and Shando are our best chance at a diversion.  Can you lead them away and perhaps throwdown and entangle or two, then ditch them?  With your woodcraft, I doubt they could track you back to us and your speed makes it doubly difficult."

"I think the rest of us should stay together and make for the Druid circle.  Once you have shaken our pursuit we can regroup there and find a more secure area to set up camp.  Alethia, I'd like you on the ground, in the rear, obliterating our trail as best you can.  Murdock can be our forward scout and lead us clear of trouble.  Crimson, Kiran, Arundel, Dyria, Kaarlo and I will keep everyone moving and in line." 

"What say you all?" 

You can tell he wants to say more but he waits for confirmation on the plan...


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 7, 2005)

"Sounds good to me."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Nov 7, 2005)

"Great minds think alike in stressful situations," Alethia told Timrin. "Let's show these demons that the rabbits have very long teeth,"

ooc:
Hide 14, knowledge nature 7, 
listen, search and spot 17
Survival 15.
Knowledge religion 12 (for the demons)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 7, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin looks concerned but knows hesitation only makes things worse.
> 
> "Fin - you and Shando are our best chance at a diversion.  Can you lead them away and perhaps throwdown and entangle or two, then ditch them?  With your woodcraft, I doubt they could track you back to us and your speed makes it doubly difficult."




Fin nods.  "Absolutely.  Arundel - if you give Shando your little night light, we should be able to make things more interesting for any of them who get too close."

_OOC: Never got around to casting that SNA IV for the wolves; I'll use it instead to summon 1d4+1 Small Earth Elementals.  They'll only last a couple of minutes, and they're not very fast, but they'll make plenty of tracks to draw attention away from the main group sneaking off.  Once we've picked the direction Shando and Fin are heading, he'll send his elemental pack off into the trees in that direction, with instructions to be as clumsy and noisy as they feel like.  We'll follow some distance behind in their wake, but far enough back to make sure that we get 'accidentally' spotted again when the pirates hit the clearing.

Is there time to get the bodies moved into the huts before the other pirates arrive? /OOC_


----------



## frostrune (Nov 7, 2005)

Timrin smiles broadly at the quick agreement.  

He then turns his wrathful glare on the pirates, "Each of you grab one of your dead comrades and carry them into the huts.  MOVE!!!"

"Murdoch - get us headed in the right direction.  Alethia - you've got our back.  Dyria - make sure these rogues set a healthy pace."

Before the group departs,"Helm watch over you my friends," he quickly says to Fin and Shando.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 7, 2005)

Kiran, quiet throughout the discussion, pipes up:

"Why are we running from these idiots.  Granted this group is three times as big, but we took down the last group before they could even react AND we held back.  They've seen us anyway, but we should have some time to fight before more reenforcements come.  We will need to divide and conquer, and right now we've accomplished the first.  I say we take up positions and prepare to defend this territory against their insufficient force.  They will be here in less than a half a minute, so whatever we're doing, it needs to be now.  Regardless of wether we run or fight, I can cast a spell that will enhance our speed [Haste], but it cannot quite cover all of us, and especially not the prisoners."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 7, 2005)

Alethia looked at Kiran sharply. "We are running because we those ex-slaves to think of. We may be able to take those pirates down, but we will loose what we came to free in the process. And this isn't a fight to the death. This is guerrila warfare." she said quietly. "We first need to think of the slaves, cast the spell on them and those who will protect them first. I have my boots, so I can use that. Plus, I need to stay behind to obliterate the trail." 

She smiled at the young woman. "This isn't as hard cut as you might think. Guerrilla warfare isn't about standing to the last man. It's hit and run. And now with others to think of, ones who can't fight, we must run."


----------



## frostrune (Nov 7, 2005)

Timrin nods approvingly toward Alethia as he continues to mobilize this sluggish group.

"You may get your fight yet, Lt. Commander Kiran, but for now we try this."

He says a silent prayer to Helm hoping this will work.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 7, 2005)

You manage to stabilize three and wake up two more in addition to the one alreadt awake.  Two others die of their wounds.  The elementals are summoned.  The pirates are a round away, though you are mostly faster.

Kiran hastes as commanded, but clearly in not happy about it.  Fortunately for you, she is used to following orders.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 7, 2005)

"Selune's blessing on you, cousin." she told Timrin. "May her light shine on us all this day," she added, keeping a sharp eye out as the paladin began hustling them out. She takes rear guard, obliterating the trail to the best of her ability as quickly as possible.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 8, 2005)

The plan works.  Fin and Shando and the elementals make good decoys, allowing the others to get away as the pirates disperse and run around confused.  Everyone meets up at the druid circile.  The first thing that you notice is that the fronts of the pillars have been blown off.  

Kiran notes: "Look at these burnt lines on the ground, and these deeper gouges at regualar intervals in the rock.  It looks like they actually cut holes in the face of the rock, packed them with explosives of some sort, then brought all the fuses together to burn out from one place.  The long, shallow cuts would explod outward and blow off whatever was written on them...mabe protective magic, maybe information that they did not want us getting.  It was very well done.  Quite impressive.  I suppose that would make sense that on a ship with that many cannons, though, they would have people capable of this kind of job."


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 99 PPs: 181*

"Don't suppose some cleric has a _'Make Whole'_ here?"  Crimson asked.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 8, 2005)

Aerial scouting indicates a large force of about fifty pirates traveling along the beach and moving towards your side of the island.  The other group of 27 is still apparently looking around inside.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 8, 2005)

"Now would be a good time to find someplace to hole up, preferably up in the hills, away from the camp." Alethia supplied, actually relishing a return to her old profesion...


----------



## frostrune (Nov 8, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Aerial scouting indicates a large force of about fifty pirates traveling along the beach and moving towards your side of the island.  The other group of 27 is still apparently looking around inside.




After Murdoch's latest report, a thought comes to Timrin...

"Maggie - how many pirates did you think crewed that ship?  If nearly four score are currently out scouring the island, the numbers left guarding their camp and the ship could be significantly weakened."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 8, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> After Murdoch's latest report, a thought comes to Timrin...
> 
> "Maggie - how many pirates did you think crewed that ship?  If nearly four score are currently out scouring the island, the numbers left guarding their camp and the ship could be significantly weakened."




"200.  We dealt with 10, there are 27 in one group, and about 50 in another, so that leaves 113 still by the ship."


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 8, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "200.  We dealt with 10, there are 27 in one group, and about 50 in another, so that leaves 113 still by the ship."




 "Hmmm there seems to be a problem with those numbers.  Our foes may need to go get some reinforcements."  Shando says with a smile in his eyes.

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 8, 2005)

"I'm actually starting to think that it may be worth while to take care of the fifty pirates, then go for the remainig group of 27" Murdoch says. "The slaves have been freed, and we can leave them behind to hide. We could even send THEM up a rope trick or two, so we're sure they're safe. If we keep the pirates, clustered, we can thin them out with area magicks..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 8, 2005)

Each group has slaves.  today is an election day, so possible minimal posting.  I only have my pda for net


----------



## kirinke (Nov 8, 2005)

"What about the pirates we already have?" Alethia looked at them. "We can't exactly leave them with the prisoners." she looked thoughtfully at rather woebegone pirates.

"Remember what I said about redemption? If we take you back to waterdeep with us now, you will get a quick death sentence." she told the pirates dryly. "If you cooperate with us, a geas might be in your future. Such things are better than death,"


----------



## Falkus (Nov 8, 2005)

"Remember what I said about torture and death," stated Dyria, also looking at the prisoners. "These scum don't deserve any better. Why should we treat them any better than they treated their prisoners?"


----------



## kirinke (Nov 8, 2005)

"Maybe. But that isn't for you or for me to decide. If you sink to their level, then you will become what you hate the most." she told the fighter factually.

She looked at Dyria through the scarf of her forester garb, her gray eyes glowing like molten mithril. "If we must, a quick death for them. I won't ever let anyone stoop to torture. There are more, cleaner ways to getting information than that."

_*That one has much anger boiling in her veins. Tread carefully with her and make sure she does not make more mistakes, or the shadow will claim her whole.*_ the voice whispered, agreeing with her feelings on the subject.

ooc:
If it comes down to it, she will reluctantly agree to a quick execution. But she will give the pirates a choice on living and making amends for their crimes or death. She's good, but not stupid.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 9, 2005)

He knew it would come to this eventually.  The morality of the group is _varied _ even if their intentions are noble.

He stands and looks at Dyria as he starts, a tinge of sadness in his eyes, "I'm afraid I cannot allow physical torture.. regardless the reason, regardless of the past."

He then turns toward Alethia, "Nor should we be overly generous to any who cooperate simply to save their own skin.  That is not redemption or remorse.  That is the same self-serving motivation that evil thrives on."

"Those that cooperate will do so without any promises of lieniency or mercy, though due consideration will be given when final judgement comes."

He walks toward Dyria, his look still sorrowful but not in condemnation of her words but for the wrongs of her past.  He removes his gauntlet as he walks and places his bare hand upon her shoulder (if she'll allow).  Regardless, he leans in close and whispers, [sblock]"I sense your rage and your pain.  I'm sorry... truly.  Evil's methods are sometimes the easiest, hence the temptation.  Fear not though, for the powers of good arm their servants as well.  We'll get the answers we need."

OOC:  Knowing what we were going to do, Timrin prayed for Zone of Truth and Discern Lies for just such an occasion    Plus Crimson or Kiran can probably read their minds.
[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 9, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> He knew it would come to this eventually.  The morality of the group is _varied _ even if their intentions are noble.
> 
> He stands and looks at Dyria as he starts, a tinge of sadness in his eyes, "I'm afraid I cannot allow physical torture.. regardless the reason, regardless of the past."
> 
> ...




Alethia smiled at Timrin. "Nor am I so naive cousin, I simply offer a chance at redemption, that is all we can do. The choice must be theirs," she said gently, knowing all too well how evil can slither it's way even in the strongest of hearts.

_*But we also need bodies, people who can fight. These peasants can't. If we can persuade them that helping us fight their brethern is in their best interests, then more lives will be saved. I am content with that, *_ she thought to herself.

_*Your cousin won't see it that way,*_ the voice whispered back.

Alethia clenched her fist around the haft of her mace. _*Why should you care? You are nothing but a delusional figment of my imagination!*_ 

_*One that has given you good advice for a very long time,*_ the voice whispered, sounding amused.

_*Perfect...*_ she thought. _*I need a mind-healer soo badly right now...*_


----------



## Falkus (Nov 9, 2005)

Dyria sighed, crossing her arms, and slumping her shoulders. "Fine, no torture, even though they deserve it."

She didn't try stop Timrin's comforting hand, and replied to him:



Spoiler



"It's not so much for the information," she replied in an equally low voice. "But it's the only way I can think of to show these, these bastards the suffering they inflict on others."



OOC: How do you do those button spoilers?


----------



## frostrune (Nov 9, 2005)

OOC:  bracket what you want to hide by [s_block] [/s_block], delete the underscore


----------



## kirinke (Nov 9, 2005)

Alethia looked at Dyria, her eyes still glowing, but more softly now.  "Dyria. It will show them nothing, absolutely nothing. It will only bring you down to their level of vileness. Do you wish to become them?" she asked, pulling her scarf down so that Dyria can see her face.

"Evil done in the name of good is still evil and if committed by you or anyone, you will be damned for it. Good done in the name of evil is still good. Names don't matter to the gods. Actions do and the intent behind them." her expression was full of empathy for the fighter and her past, without any condemnation for her own feelings.

"I understand your bitterness my friend. I share it in part." she shook her head. "But I made a decision to never sink to the level of my enemies. Ever. If you do the same, than you will finally defeat the hold their memory has over you,"


----------



## Falkus (Nov 9, 2005)

Dyria was silent for a long moment. "I'll think about it," she finally said. "That's all I'll promise. I'm not going to change my mind overnight, but I will think about it."

She looked over at the pirates. "Oh, and in the future, we should probably have these life-defining moral crises away from the prisoners, it's probably undermining our perceived authority with them," she allowed a small smile to cross her face.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 9, 2005)

One of the (dominated) pirates speaks up.

"There is a man whom mother had recently begun to associate with that I do not trust.  I do not think he has the interests of the family at heart.  I love my family, but I want to destroy him.  He is very tall and usually wears a simple cloak and stands behind mother at all times. The cloack's hood has always covered his face.   The few times he has gone into combat, he shown powers I have not seen in all my years traveling the oceans of many universes.  He can transform objects as fast and as often as a skilled swordsman can swing a blade.  He uses his power to repair the ship...usually

I once saw him in combat.  A group of knights charged at mother and him.  He extended his hand and one of the knights armor fused together, trapping him.  Then another lunged at him, and he sjumped away, but then he placed his and on the ground and a great fist sprung up from the earth and grabbed that knight.  Then, his hands turned into long blades.   He spun and decapitated both trapped knights in once single motion.

Ever since he arrived, mother has seemed on edge.  Our missions changed.  No longer was it about the secrets of the unierse and amassing fortunes.  We suddenly took to raiding these islands, removing the ppulation, and destroying old ruins and writings.  I do not undertsand his motives, but I do understand that something very strange is happening."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 9, 2005)

Alethia considered this. "Timrin is he telling the truth?" she asked.

_*So... If we remove this creature or seem to concentrate our attacks on him, then perhaps the rest of the pirates will turn on him as well, giving us more room to manuver. I do so love dividing and conquering....*_ the voice whispered.


----------



## Keia (Nov 9, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 99 PPs: 181*



			
				Alethia said:
			
		

> Alethia considered this. "Timrin is he telling the truth?" she asked.



"He is, he's one of mine,"  Crimson offered.  "Though there have been one or two that have had minds so complex that they were able to shroud the truth when I asked for it."

Looking at the pirate, Crimson said, "Tell me the truth.  Is the story you just told to truth?  Are you letting something out that you would tell your very close and trusted friends?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 9, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "He is, he's one of mine,"  Crimson offered.  "Though there have been one or two that have had minds so complex that they were able to shroud the truth when I asked for it."
> 
> Looking at the pirate, Crimson said, "Tell me the truth.  Is the story you just told to truth?  Are you letting something out that you would tell your very close and trusted friends?"




Yes.""


----------



## Keia (Nov 9, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 99 PPs: 181*



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Yes.""



"Very well, continue to tell me the truth. Is the story you just told to truth?"   Crimson asked, and waited for a reply.  

"Are you letting something out of your story that you would tell your very close and trusted friends?"  Crimson asked, and waited for a reply.  

"What are you letting something out of your story that you would tell your very close and trusted friends?" Crimson asked, and waited for a reply.  

OOC: Sorry, forgot the "If so tell us." and the wait for a reply to each questions <sigh>.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 9, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "He can transform objects as fast and as often as a skilled swordsman can swing a blade."




Fin winces as the examples are given.

"Formidable," he murmurs.  "And scared of something, something the druids here know or knew."

He gives the group of rescued islanders a once-over, looking for anyone who appears to be a leader, an elder, or to have a druidic connection.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 9, 2005)

"It sounds like your mother is being controlled somehow by this creature, either by spell or by threat. Would you help us destroy him of your own free will?" she asked both the pirates being controlled by Crimson and the ones who aren't.

She looked at Fin. "Maybe it's some type of evil fey. We've been running into them alot recently," she added dryly. "If it's attacking these people, perhaps the druids of this place had it contained and it somehow got loose."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 10, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "What about the pirates we already have?" Alethia looked at them. "We can't exactly leave them with the prisoners." she looked thoughtfully at rather woebegone pirates.




"We let them go. If they fight on our side, which I doubt will happen, they have a chance at redemption. If not, they die as warriors, which is more honorable than an execution."



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> Would you help us destroy him of your own free will?



Indeed,  Murdoch adds, this would right some of the wrongs you inflicted on these islanders.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 10, 2005)

Only the dominated pirates agree to fight.

The others say "We trust the wisdom of our mother.  We will never disobey her"

The dominated ones say.  "We would, but we could not bring out brothers and sisters to do so as well.  Without your magics to open our minds, we could never have considered the possibility that the transmuter is a threat.



Meanwhile, their forces are still moving, with the group of 50 circling around towards your position and the smaller group approaching you as well.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 10, 2005)

Alethia sighed. "Listen, if you help us, you won't have to hurt your mother. I'm not asking that. All I'm asking is for you to help us against the transmuter. It's fairly clear that both your group and the islanders are pretty much prisoners to this creature. If you help us, you will be helping your mother," she told them quietly. "Right now, it isn't her making the decisions. It's the transmuter."

Diplomancy +8.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 10, 2005)

"She is correct. Your Mother may be as much a slave as those you were intending those you captured here to be.  Think of the horrors they would be put through and then place yourself or your Mother in their place.  Would you wish that upon yourself?  Your Mother?  Help us fight this spellcaster and be free of him!" 

Diplomacy +11

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 10, 2005)

The free ones all seem to be of the same view:

"We trust that if she had a problem, she would have found a way to tell us.  Do not think that we are deceived.  Your asimars and paladins will never let us go free."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 10, 2005)

"There is a zone of truth around us. I cannot lie within it, neither can you. If she is under a powerful enough spell, she may not be able to tell you. And I truly believe that you and your band are as much a victim of this transmuter as the islanders. Listen to me and believe!" she said, her body beginning to glow brightly with her intensity and sincerity. "I will let you go free and more, I will offer you a chance to undo what you have inadvertantly wrought!"

"The only thing that I ask is that you help rebuild what you have destroyed and protect the islanders from further harm. In fact, if you become cavaliers under waterdeep's protection, you would be chartered to attack other pirate vessels. You would be able to keep half of what you take and in this, you would still be able to ply your trade and amass both wealth and magical items as well as having someplace to go in case you run into something you can't handle on your own. You loose nothing by helping us and you can potentially gain much, much more," she looked at the pirates. "I offer freedom and honour. Does this transmuter offer you this? Would he?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 10, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "There is a zone of truth around us. I cannot lie within it, neither can you. If she is under a powerful enough spell, she may not be able to tell you. And I truly believe that you and your band are as much a victim of this transmuter as the islanders. Listen to me and believe!" she said, her body beginning to glow brightly with her intensity and sincerity.
> 
> "The only thing that I ask is that you help rebuild what you have destroyed and protect the islanders from further harm. In fact, if you become cavaliers under waterdeep's protection, you would be chartered to attack other pirate vessels. You would be able to keep half of what you take and in this, you would still be able to ply your trade and amass both wealth and magical items as well as having someplace to go in case you run into something you can't handle on your own. You loose nothing by helping us and you can potentially gain much, much more,"




(Since you make this mistake a lot:  Loose = Opposite of Tight.  Lose = Opposite of Win.)

A dominated pirate says: Our family will not trade one master for another.  Our family will be subservient to no one.  I do not trust that man, but mother must know best.  There is nothing that you can say to gain the trust of my bretheren, nor would you ever truly accept us.  See, our mother has raised us on the food she was accustomed to -- sentient beings.  We could never and would never adapt our diets to suit the tastes of your society."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 10, 2005)

Alethia's face went cold and the light around her did not dim. "Then, there is nothing more that I can do," she said quietly, with regret. "You've sealed your own fate and I can't protect you from it," 

_*You did you best. Not everyone can be redeemed.*_

_*And the war will continue. Anything you can do oh figmented one?*_ she asked and thought to herself. _*Nothing a good polymorph wouldn't cure for these guys.*_
ooc:
Alethia is persistant....


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 11, 2005)

Meanwhile, it certainly seems that the baddies are converging on your position...


----------



## kirinke (Nov 11, 2005)

"I will keep my promise and not kill you, but we can't let you see where we are going." she looked at the dominated ones. "You are free to stay or go with us. We are going to stop this transmuter." she looked at the others. "Blind fold them or knock them out. We have to leave now,"

She turned to one of the ones who aren't dominated and punched him out. There is no pleasure in her expression, only icy efficiency. And then she moves to the next one, repeating the process.

ooc
Subdual damage only, using enough force to knock them out, not kill.
I think Alethia and Shando are along the same lines of thought. She is probably teetering on the edge of LG and CG, with a greater degree leaning towards plain good.

(knocked out = opposite of awake. Sore knuckles = opposite of happy knuckles.  )


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 11, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, it certainly seems that the baddies are converging on your position...




Murdoch will fly up to about 30 ft, and will vitriolic blast any foe coming close to the group.

OCC: He nad 60 ft reachwith his eldrich blast. Anything coming closer will be blasted


----------



## frostrune (Nov 11, 2005)

OOC:  Sorry *VERY* busy week.

Timrin's face continued to darken as Alethia spouted her grand and glorious 'new begining' for the captured pirates.  It was preposterous and he would not allow it, but something made him hold his tongue.

He almost snorted in derision when the pirates rebuked her offer.  When one has walked so far down the wrong path and become lost, there is no shortcut to return.  One must simply turn around and retrace his steps.  

Even if redemption were possible, these pirates had a long road ahead of them.  She has a heart of gold, but so very naive; Timrin thought disappointedly.

Ever a man of action, Timrin moves on to more pressing matters, "We've bigger problems than the souls of these wretches at the moment.  The pirates have obviously located us and we need to move or fight."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 11, 2005)

After finishing knocking them out, Alethia turned to Timrin. "Don't judge me Timmy. I had to offer them that chance. I knew it was very remote that they would accept." she smiled at him. "I'm not that niave," she looked around. "The hills are very lovely this time of year I understand,"


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 11, 2005)

Which way do you flee?  Or do you stay?  If so, there is cover in the currounding trees, or you can use the circle of six two-megaliths-with-one-resting-on-top structurs for cover and/or perches.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 11, 2005)

"On second thought, let's stay. They'll expect us to flee from them, if we stay and hide we'll have a better chance of eluding them. Do we have any spells that will make a convincing show of us fleeing?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 11, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "On second thought, let's stay. They'll expect us to flee from them, if we stay and hide we'll have a better chance of eluding them. Do we have any spells that will make a convincing show of us fleeing?"




Kiran says:  I can create an illusion to hide us and make it appear that we have fled, but if they see through it, we'll have to fight."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 12, 2005)

So wha'ts your move...the baddies are coming...


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 12, 2005)

"Lt Kiran, please cast your spells.  As for the rest of us, we need to prepare for battle.  Maybe a blessing or 2?", Shando says in an uncharacteristic commanding tone.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Nov 12, 2005)

Alethia's body begins to glow with a soft holy radiance which expands like a mist and settles on her and her friends, like a warm and comforting blanket. A moment later the glow brightens, as if it's spilling out from deep within her body. (casting bless, then protection from evil, spell-like ability due to feat). 

"Ask and ye shall recieve," she told Shando with a wry grin as she once again pulls her scarf up, concealing her features.

"We should get to the trees and the obelisks, now. It's too late to run," she looked at Kiran. "Cast your spells Maggie. The illusion spell should work. They don't expect us to stay,"

Alethia takes her own suggestion and climbs up a tree that seems to offer good cover.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 12, 2005)

Kiran creates a very detailed illusion that hides you guys and shows you fleeing into the woods.  It seems the pirates buy into it, and both groups change course to try to catch up with the illusion.

Suddenly, the area in the middle of the Druid circle shakes, and crackles with blue energy.  A square hole opens up in the ground, and the earth moves to form low earthern ramparts.  Within the pit are stairs on four sides and a tunnel.  Pirates stream up the stairs, five to each side, with waepons drawn.  In the middle of the pit, is a nine-foot-tall figure concealed by a simple cloak, with only his mailed hands, heald together under his chin as if he were praying, are in sight.  A beautiful, batwinged woman with two small horns and a pointed tail, also covered in chains and chain armor, rises from the pit, her rapier and dagger drawn.  Looking around, she yells loudly in infernal.  

"Its a trick!  Children! They are hiding behind an illusion.  They are still here.  The other pirates hear this, and reverse direction, and will be here shortly,  

In total, you are outnumbered about 10 to 1 and about to be sandwiched between two defensive lines.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 12, 2005)

OOC:  Can we get a rough sketch?  I am a bit confused on the tactical situation.  Are we in the middle of this new structure?  Are the pirates coming out of the tunnel or can we retreat to the tunnel?

 "Anyone who can make things go boom, this would be a good time to do it.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Nov 12, 2005)

Alethia eyes glow with brilliant light as she begins to fire arrows limned with holy flames down upon the cloaked creature. 

Deep within her soul, she can feel a kind of strange anger and hatred build, almost overpowering in it's icy intensity.

_*Hello brunch.*_ the voice hissed....

ooc:
_*+3 Composite Longbow Flaming, Feybane, Holy*_ 
now would be a good time for alethia's demon to give a helping hand.....


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 12, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia eyes glow with brilliant light as she begins to fire arrows limned with holy flames down upon the cloaked creature.
> 
> Deep within her soul, she can feel a kind of strange anger and hatred build, almost overpowering in it's icy intensity.
> 
> ...




Not yet.  Maybe if the battle starts going very badly (which it looks like it may).


----------



## kirinke (Nov 12, 2005)

ooc:
Heh. Remember, cheshire cat like personality. A very warped and dark cheshire cat like personality. He may be good, but he's got a very weird and sardonic sense of humor.....

IC:
Alethia keeps on firing as that icy, inhuman anger seems to mix with her own anger and transform it into something she couldn't identify or want to identify.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 12, 2005)

Hopefully Murdoch will have successfull blasted a couple of attackers from above, as they approached the group.

Murdoch will use his vitriolic cone, and aim for the highest contrations of ennemies.

OCC: since he's flying at 30 ft altitude, he can cover a 30 ft diameter cone. 
Damage: 9d6 + 2d6/rnd for 2 rounds with vitriolic blast (ref save once to avoid additional damage).


----------



## Falkus (Nov 12, 2005)

Dyria dove into the fray, charging at the woman, weaving her whip-dagger around herself in a brilliant display of dexterity and skill. "Prepare to die, slaver," Dyria snarled, as she landed near the woman.

OOC: Dyria will attack her by disarming and tripping her whenever possible.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 12, 2005)

double postie.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 12, 2005)

_*Shaeka!*_ she thought visciously.

"Dyria, don't get too close to them!" she shouts, while still firing arrows down at the eyrie/unknown creepy crawley.

_*They'll probly get indigestion if they do snack on her. What are you waiting for? Keep firing!*_


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 13, 2005)

OOC: Working a 24 hour shift tomorrow, so little to no contact.

Shando moves to engage the closest pirate with lethal force.  He starts each with a stunning fist followed by a flurry, but no more than one per pirate.  11 left for today. DC 23.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 13, 2005)

(The spellcasters are oging to need to thin of something here.  You dont expect to be able to defeat this many pirates by simply trading blows.)


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 13, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (The spellcasters are oging to need to thin of something here.  You dont expect to be able to defeat this many pirates by simply trading blows.)




OOC: Which is why I made the"boom" comment.     Oh why don't we have just a straight mage?    Come on spellcasters earn your keep!

Hawkeye


----------



## Keia (Nov 13, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:31 HPs: 99 PPs: 181*

OOC: Force Screen to max in prep (Shield bonuw to +7, 13 pps) and Truessight (9 pps) I've got a Dominate for the Bat winged one (to perhaps open her eyes to the threat of the man in the cloak) [13 pps, DC 24], if that doesn't work, Energy Missiles for all (up to five targets at a time).  [Empowered, Maximized Electrical missiles 72 points DC 26, Effective Caster level 16]. Recover focus on move action and repeat.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2005)

Alethia calls Deific Vengeance upon the cloaked guy. She also takes out her Wand of summon monster I and calls 10 celestial owls (see attachment for details)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 13, 2005)

Assuming the large group are within three hundred feet, Fin will cast a Wall of Thorns, shaped to trap as many of them as possible.  (If they're more than 240 feet away, he'll need to move to get in range.)

Arundel will flick an Assay Resistance at the Erinyes, followed by a Dismissal.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 13, 2005)

Init: 

Kaarlo 26
Alethia 24
Pirates (Transmuter's Group) 24
Fin 24
Dyria 21
Maggie Kiran 21
Crimson
Erinys 18
Pirates (Group of 27) 17
Timrin 17
Murdoch 16
Arundel 15
Pirates (Group of 50) 14
Transmuter 14
Shando 8


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 14, 2005)

Maggie: Pre-Battle, since she has many uses of it per day, activates her knowledge is power ability, so everyone gets their +3d6 against the pirates (but not the erinys or the transmuter).  She also uses haste.

Kaarlo (Where is RR?): Kaarlo, from his position atop one of the rock formations, shoots one of the pirates in the head.  (Crit: 64dmg)  The pirate is badly wounded, but still alive.  A second shot kills him.

Alethia: What the heck are 4hp owls that do one damage per hit going to accomplish?  You sure you dont want to just shoot arrows?  

The pirates in the transmuter's group charge the melee fighters (Dryia, Timrin, and Shando) wildly (Some Leap Attack/Power Attack with GS, others just charge with dual short swords, while the other group gets back behind their rampart and shoots arrows at Kaarlo in revenge for their comrade.  

One of the wild attackers connects, with Dryia, and another stabs her with his sword (65dmg) (They rolled well)

Shando nimbly avoids all of his attackers (all four -- one of his five was killed by Kaarlo.

Timrin avoids the bigger, stronger, pirates, but is stabbed twice by the ones with short swords (15dmg  -- immune to the shocking property since they didnt rolls 6s on the d6s)

Kaarlo is shot twice (23).

Fin manages to enclose the bulk of the group of 27 pirates in the wall of throns.

Dyria cannot reach the Erinys without fighting the five in front of her.  In a storm of slaps of her whip, she yanks the greatswords from three of the pirates, and trips one of the dual-weilders.

Maggie casts confusion, sucssfully confusing all five of the archers.

The Erinys moves back to where the transmuter is.

Crimson finds hta tthe erinys' mind is far beyond her ability to control.

Those not trapped in the wall set to work slowly cutting through it, while the other try to make their way through. Among the others, all damage themselves a bit and only a quaters make any headway.

Timrin goes on a tear through the pirates surrounding him (PA5, Divine Might, surge the first time)  He cuts one in two (first attack), stabbing into the next (ceave), then raises his blade, cutting the second in half (haste attack), Then cuts the other one down in two strikes. All three of the big guys on him are now down, though the two dual-weilders still live.

Murdoch damages some of the approaching pirates in the group of fifty with his acid, but its seems that they are partially immune to the acid component of it.

The group of fifty approaches.  They can make charge attacks next round.  

The transmuter just stands there.

Shando strikes one of the pirates on him three times, dropping him (63dmg)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 14, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Murdoch damages some of the approaching pirates in the group of fifty with his acid, but its seems that they are partially immune to the acid component of it.
> 
> The group of fifty approaches.  They can make charge attacks next round.




Arundel?

Fin's action in round 2 will be to drop his other Wall of Thorns on the group of 50.

Regardless of what else happens in round 1, Arundel will unveil his Celestial Radiance.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 14, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Arundel?




I forgot him.  Like Poland.

Unfortunately, as Crimson found out, her saves are just too high.  She is not dismissed.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 14, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, as Crimson found out, her saves are just too high.  She is not dismissed.




Figured, but there's always the chance of fluffing a save  

Okay, Fin Wall of Thorns; Arundel Extended Dimensional Anchor on the Erinyes, and unveil the Brilliance.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2005)

ooc:
Bugger you're right matt. Arrows. Lots of arrows... Thanks for giving me a second chance there. 

IC
Alethia raises her bow and begins firing a rain of lethal arrows limned with holy flames down on the pirate hordes, knowing only too well she has to thin their numbers._ *Fourty arrows.*_ she thought in dispair. _*We need a miracle....*_ she was under no illusions as to their chances. 

_*Running would have only delayed the inevitable....*_ the voice whispered angrily. It too knew they were overmatched....

_*If I have to, I'll fire bloody branches down at them!*_ she thought visciously.

ooc:
When she runs out of arrows, she'll cast celestial brilliance on her mace and have to in melee


----------



## Keia (Nov 14, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:31 HPs: 99 PPs: 155*

OOC: Energy Missiles for all (up to five targets at a time). [Empowered, Maximized Electrical missiles 72 points (+3d6 from Maggie) DC 26, Effective Caster level 16]. Recover focus on move action and repeat.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 14, 2005)

(Looks like there is enough info for another round.)

Kaarlo: Kaarlo softens up the group on Shando. He fires two shots into one of the pirates, killing him.  He shoots another in the back,  wounding him (29dmg)

Alethia (2 rounds worth of arrows) : The Erinys is safely inside the protective structure, so Alethia needs to shoot at other enemies. Five of six hit, with one headshot (crit).  The two pirates flanking Timrin both fall dead with two arrows in them apiece.  The one that Kaarlo wounded is killed.

Among the confused pirates, only one acts.  He fires his bow into one of his friends, three times using rapid shot.  Hurintg him rather badly (31dmg).

The ones on Timrin are all dead.  

Only two remain of Shando's group.  They try to grapply him, and one gets a hold.

The one's on Dyria try to act. They lunge at her and tackle her (No AOO because Half-Fiends' claws are natural weapons), Sucessfully grapppling her and holding her.  Once grappled, the fallen one gets up and stabs her in the back. Fortunately, her armor protects her.  One her turn, she tries to get out, but to no avial.

Fin ropes another twenty pirates with another wall.  This time, the other thirty keep on going.

Maggie Dominates the lead pirate grappling Dyria.  On his next action, he will let Dyria go and use his actions to grapple his comrades in succession, breaking most of them off of her.

Crimson blasts the confused arcers with flames, killing them all.

The pirates in the thorns keep trying to get out.

Murdoch shoots more acid, which still does not kill any pirates, only wounds them.

Arundel anchors the erinys, and reveals his celestial brilliance, doing 8 damage each to many, many pirates.

Shando breaks free and beats one of the two guys on him to death.

Timrin, no longer having opponents, charges towards the Erinys and the transmuter. 

Although almost none of that first wave remain, thirty more pirates charge onto the scene.  They divide into six groups of five.  One group charges Timrin.  Another charges Shando.  Others jump onto the rocks, using their claws to climb. They climb rapidly up the rocks to reach Fin, Arundel, Maggie and Alethia.  Next round, they can get up there with a move and attack.

Shando's attackers pile on, but miraculously, he avoids beng grappled (yay 20-2 on the grapple check d20).

Timrin's group does not manage t get to him in time.  He has already gone into the pit.

Timrin jumps down on the erinys, hitting her with his best attack (smite, dmight, holy surge, a little bit of PA etc.  )

The transmuter extends his hand and raises a shiled of stone out of the ground to block his attack.  The stone, however, still contains the evil energies of its creator for a couple seconds, and his blade thus still works to maximum efect, shattering the barrier and stabbing the Erinys in the chest, hurting her badly (I'm allowing a cleave here).  

The transmuter suddenly throws off his cloak.  As he does so, it crackles with blue energy and in midair becomes a mess of twisted threads.  It strikes timrin and tries to envelop him.  It manages only to entagle him instead.  As it tightens, the threads solidify and weave themselves into rope.

Now visible, it is clear that the transmuter was not weraing metal armor on his hands, but rather that he is MADE of metal.  He appears to be one solid piece of living mitheril, a lving silver statue.  Energy crackles around his right hand as it turns into a sword....


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 14, 2005)

OOC Question: The area of Transmute Metal to Wood is 'all metal objects in X radius'.  Does Fin have any idea how it would affect a metal creature?  Not at all (not an object), some detrimental effect, completely successful?

Can we get a rough idea of the range from the spellcaster group to a/ Thorn group 1, b/ Thorn group 2, c/ Assault squad, and d/ the BBEGs?


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 14, 2005)

Not sure about the Metal to Wood thing.  On the one hand, you believe that his body is especially susceptable to transmutation, since he seems to be able to change its form so easily.  However, because of that, you are unsure whether he could easily just change it back.  On the other hand, you have only seen him transform things into other things made of like materials, so you are unsure whether he is capable of reversing that effect.

The defensive structure is a 20 foot square in the middle of the druid circle.  The circle extends  40 feet from the center point to the outside of the stones.  The enemy assult team is mixed in with you guys in the druid circle.  The walled-off groups are 80 feet or so from the circle.

Your spellcasters are around various stones on the perimeter.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2005)

Alethia shoots the one trying to climb to get her. When he falls, she turns her attention to the ones trying to get the spell-casters.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 14, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Init:
> Shando 8




Now, how many times does this make that Shando has been the last in initiative?  Got to be the slowest fighting monk in all of Faerun.    

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 14, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Not sure about the Metal to Wood thing.




_OOC: Okay - maybe next round  /OOC_



> The walled-off groups are 80 feet or so from the circle.




_OOC: 80 is a very nice number  /OOC_

"Here they come!" Arundel warns, as the demons reach the base of their position.

Fin eyes the geometry, and smiles coldly.  "About eighty feet, wouldn't you say?" he asks.

He slips a rosebud from his pouch, crushing it between his fingers to let the petals sprinkle to the ground.

_Rain of Roses (BoED) - 80' radius cylinder._

Arundel returns the grin, and angles his coin-of-Waukeen symbol to catch the sunlight.  He staggers somewhat as he completes his casting...

_Dropping a Heal to spontaneously cast Sudden Maximized Storm of Shards (BoED Sanctified Spell) - 80' radius.  I'm assuming that the 1d3 Str drain Sacrifice component is also Maximized...?_


----------



## Keia (Nov 14, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 99 PPs: 141*

Crimson scanned the area [Spot +29] as she recovered her focus [Concentration +18, DC 20].  She continued her assault on the area, targeting those getting near herself or the other casters (looking for a group of 5 targets, but not required  if needed to keep them off of her) for another electrical barrage.


OOC: Energy Missiles for all (up to five targets at a time). [Empowered, Maximized Electrical missiles 72 points (+3d6 from Maggie) DC 26, Effective Caster level 16]. Recover focus on move action and repeat.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 14, 2005)

Once Dyria was free from her attackers, she resumed slashing at them with her whip, stepping backwards and doing her best to tear out their throats.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 14, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Okay - maybe next round  /OOC_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OOC:  Well, its not a "boom" per say, but it seems that it might do.   

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2005)

Alethia unleashes a second rain of deadly arrows....


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 15, 2005)

Murdoch blasts again from above with his vitriolic cone, targetting those he got the last round. Hopefully some are still hurting with ongoing acid damage.

OCC1: Does it seem as if the pirates are resistant to acid in any way? If so, he'll use he regular blast instead (non-vitriolic).

OCC1: Murdoch is flying at 30 ft altitude, he can cover a 30 ft diameter cone. 
Damage: 9d6 + 2d6/rnd for 2 rounds with vitriolic blast (ref save once to avoid additional damage).


----------



## kirinke (Nov 15, 2005)

Alethia began to hum an old song as she fired arrow after arrow into the crowd of pirates with the twang of the bow-string as the back-beat to the hymn.

"We fight with flame and wizardleaf
With bolts of lightning strong
We fight the demon's mighty claws
With thuder's deadly song," 

She chanted the old words, making sure her arrows met their mark and swore that she would not go down, would not let her friends down....

And deep within her, that bone chilling anger swirled and churned, threatening to spill out of her control.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 15, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC1: Does it seem as if the pirates are resistant to acid in any way? If so, he'll use he regular blast instead (non-vitriolic).





			
				DM Matt said:
			
		

> Murdoch damages some of the approaching pirates in the group of fifty with his acid, but its seems that they are partially immune to the acid component of it.




Yup.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 15, 2005)

Knowing that a large, damaging area attack is coming, the archers wait to shoot the survivors.  

Fin then casues roses to rain from the sky, which seem to damage and perturb the pirates they strike.

Dyria waits for the dominated pirate to help her get out before acting.

Maggie pulls out a small stick of butter, and squeezes it in her fist.  A large quantity of a greasy substance coats the rock formation.   The pirates all slip and fall off, landing prone, ancept one that manages to scurry to the top.  She then jumps off, rolls, and lands outside the druid circle (DC20 tumble = success).

Crimson kills five of the rogue-looking pirates that might be able to avoid the shards.

The pirates in the thorns make little progress.

Timrin breaks free from the ropes. and withdraws up the stairs, realizing that its too dangerous to face both of them alone.

Murdoch hits that same group a third time.  He kills seven.

The dominated pirate lets go of Dyria and pries two others off, so that only 2 are on her.

There are twenty-six pirates currently in the druid circle.  And another 33 are caught in thorns.  Arundel's holy light continues to burn them (11dmg each).  Arundel calls down bolts of holy energy onto the battlefield.  The bolts harm only the demonic creatures.  Twenty warriors are killed outright (and all the ones with evasion missed thier saves).  The dominated one who helped Dyria is also killed.  In the thorns, 16 die, leaving 17 alive.

Kaarlo and Alethia kill two more with two arrows each.  The third, blinded by the shards, tries to dodge, and if her could see, he might have, but two arrows kill him as well.

Meanwhile, many of those in the thorns are killed as well.  
Only two remain, one grappling Dryia, the other grappling Shando.  

Dyria breaks free, throwing the pirate off of her.  She sends her whip after him, wraps it around his neck, and pulls, killing him.


Shando too gains the uppoer hand now that only one pirate is grappling him, and he grabs the pirates ar, twists it behind him, kicks him the other direction such that the arm breaks, Pulls him back, grabs him by the hair, thne pulls back and the hair and the arm, while kicking the pirates back, breaking it.

The transmuter and the Erinys see what has transpired outside, and they start running into the tunnel.  The transmuter closes it behind him.

Meanwhile, more combatants suddenly enter the fray.  

When Maggie leaves the druid circle, a female humanoid wearing a feathered ivory mask jumps out of hiding in a tree.  She has a pair of scimitars sheathed on her back, but instead is weilding two wooden sticks.  As she falls, she hits Maggie from behind with both sticks.  Both stagger forward a couple steps and Maggie turns to face her attacker, trying to draw her sword.  The attacker steps forward and strikes Maggie on the arm, causing her sword to drop, then steps passed her, swinging away with the other stick and striking Maggie in the back of the head yet again. The attacker catches Maggie as she falls.  The attacker's mask glows, and suddenly whirling feathers erupt from the mask.  When they clear, they leave no one behind. (Looks like the mask duplicated a quickened dimension door)

Two other masked individuals appear in midair by Alethia.  One floats to the ground outside the circle.  The other is an enormous man with an enormous club.  The man, already on a trajectory towards Alethia, swings his club into the side of Alethia's head (90 subd dmg) and body slams her off the slab. (2 falling dmg).  The other masked figure toches them both, and they all disappear in another burst of feathers.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 15, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The transmuter and the Erinys see what has transpired outside, and they start running into the tunnel.  The transmuter closes it behind him.




Fin, without even blinking, immediately begins casting something long and drawn-out.

_OOC: Dropping Control Water for Summon Nature's Ally IV: 1d4+1 Augmented Dire Badgers. /OOC_

Arundel slides down from his perch and heads towards Dyria, looking to patch her up somewhat.

_(I guess he'll drop Break Enchantment for a Cure Serious Wounds, even though it's a level too high - I'm pretty much out of 4th level spells!  4d8+12+8.)_

Edit - Whoa!  Where'd feather-lady come from?  That wasn't there when I started typing!    ... I don't think it changes Fin or Arundel's intentions this round, though.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 15, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Fin, without even blinking, immediately begins casting something long and drawn-out.
> 
> _OOC: Dropping Control Water for Summon Nature's Ally IV: 1d4+1 Augmented Dire Badgers. /OOC_
> 
> ...





Oops, sorry.  Note the second feather group.  I was debating whether they would strike now or later.  I chose now.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 15, 2005)

For Alethia:

[sblock]Alethia begins to open her eyes.  Its been a long time since she has been hurt this badly and woke up naturally -- a very different experence from the substantial magical healing to which she has grown accustomed.  She doesnt remember at all what happened that got her here.  The last thing she remembers is shooting pirates from the druid circle.  Through the haze, she realizes that she is in a dark and shadowy place, lit by flickering torchlight.  A figure in an ivory mask is waving her hand in front of Alethia's face.  She hears a female voice echoing in what could be the distance, put probably isnt. "Well, the lights are back on, but it seems no one is home quite yet."  Another voice, further "Mine's awake, we'll process her first"  Shortly after, Alethia wakes up enough to realize just how bad her head hurts, and to realize that she is tied up in a cave.  She  sees one of the figures carry Maggie (she assumes) around the corner.  [/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 15, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Oops, sorry.  Note the second feather group.  I was debating whether they would strike now or later.  I chose now.




_OOC: I'm guessing none of them appear at all perturbed by the Rain of Roses?  (Maggie and Alethis should be well within the area, so if the Feather Crew are evil, they should show some effects... but I've got a feeling they won't...?) /OOC_

"Murdoch!" Fin calls out in the general direction of 'up'.  "Get us a top-down look - if that's what it looked like, they can't be more than a quarter mile away!"

With that, he launches into his Summoning spell.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 15, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: I'm guessing none of them appear at all perturbed by the Rain of Roses?  (Maggie and Alethis should be well within the area, so if the Feather Crew are evil, they should show some effects... but I've got a feeling they won't...?) /OOC_
> 
> "Murdoch!" Fin calls out in the general direction of 'up'.  "Get us a top-down look - if that's what it looked like, they can't be more than a quarter mile away!"
> 
> With that, he launches into his Summoning spell.




Murdoch cannot find them.  The spellcaster looked bothered, though the fighters did not.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 15, 2005)

ooc:
[sblock]Does Alethia recognize any markings on the woman with the feathers? Does she appear to be with the pirates?[/sblock]

IC:
[sblock]Alethia narrows her eyes, trying to adjust to the light. Her head hurts like hell. "Who the hell are you?" she snarled at the woman, eyes glowing with a dangerous light. "You won't find me easy to 'process', whatever that means," 

"And I don't like being kidnapped when my friends are in need of my help," she said, royally angry.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Nov 15, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 99 PPs: 127*



			
				Fin said:
			
		

> "Murdoch!" Fin calls out in the general direction of 'up'.  "Get us a top-down look - if that's what it looked like, they can't be more than a quarter mile away!"



"It would take too long for anything I could do to find them . . . at least with the current situation,"  Crimson offered.  Crimson maintained her vigilence over the area [Spot +29] (not that it mattered for the feathered attackers) as she recovered her focus [Concentration +18, DC 20] and fired again. 

OOC: Energy Missiles for all (up to five targets at a time). [Empowered, Maximized Electrical missiles 72 points (+3d6 from Maggie) DC 26, Effective Caster level 16]. Recover focus on move action and repeat.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 15, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Does Alethia recognize any markings on the woman with the feathers? Does she appear to be with the pirates?
> 
> IC:
> ...




Alethis: use spoiler tags.  the tage is [s_block] text [/s_block], except there are no underscores.

[sblock] 

"Well you seem to be doing a lot better now." says the woman sarcasticaly.  Alethia realizes she and that guard are the only ones in the room at the moment.  She continues "If you tell us waht we need to know, and we are satisfied with your answers, we will let you go.  For now, I suggest you get some sleep." The woman puts a cold compress on Alethia's forehead, which makes her feel a little better.

[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 15, 2005)

[sblock]Alethia closes her eyes, relaxing a bit as the cold compress eases some of her headache. "You're not with the pirates or with the unseelie court are you?" the question was more a statement of fact as the icy cold anger faded somewhat, making her less hostile, almost as if it had a mind of its own. It's also rather obvious that if they wanted to hurt her further, they would have had her strung up on a rack by now.[/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 15, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Crimson maintained her vigilence over the area [Spot +29] (not that it mattered for the feathered attackers)...





_OOC: I'm assuming - given the way the fighters appeared in midair - that feather-lady wasn't hiding in the tree for very long before jumping out... /OOC_


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 15, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: I'm assuming - given the way the fighters appeared in midair - that feather-lady wasn't hiding in the tree for very long before jumping out... /OOC_





(Probably.  Or she is some sort of crazy Rogue/Fighter/Dervish/Shadowdancer with an insane hide score.    Either way, no one saw her.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 15, 2005)

With the remaining pirates wounded, trapped, and divided, Crimson, Murdoch, the Badgers, and Kaarlo finish them off in a couple rounds, with the melee fighters killing the handful that escaped.

Now what?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 15, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> With the remaining pirates wounded, trapped, and divided, Crimson, Murdoch, the Badgers, and Kaarlo finish them off in a couple rounds, with the melee fighters killing the handful that escaped.




No, no, no... the Badgers have a Burrow 10 speed!  I want to set them tunnelling in the earth where the T1000 escaped with the Erinyes!

If he just closed off the entrance, we might be able to break through quickly enough to catch up.  If he's collapsing the tunnel behind him all the way as he goes, they'll be outrunning us easily.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 15, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> [sblock]Alethia closes her eyes, relaxing a bit as the cold compress eases some of her headache. "You're not with the pirates or with the unseelie court are you?" the question was more a statement of fact as the icy cold anger faded somewhat, making her less hostile, almost as if it had a mind of its own. It's also rather obvious that if they wanted to hurt her further, they would have had her strung up on a rack by now.[/sblock]




[sblock]The woman shakes her head at the implication that she's a pirate or an evil fey.  "No, we are demon hunters of the Order of Sharar.  We merely have some questions for you and your companions."

Shortly after, Alethia nods off.

Alethia wakes up with the woman helping her up and guiding her steps so she doesnt fall down.  She sees Maggie lying asleep against the back wall of the cave.
[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 15, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> No, no, no... the Badgers have a Burrow 10 speed!  I want to set them tunnelling in the earth where the T1000 escaped with the Erinyes!
> 
> If he just closed off the entrance, we might be able to break through quickly enough to catch up.  If he's collapsing the tunnel behind him all the way as he goes, they'll be outrunning us easily.




He's doing the latter, so the badgers cant catch up.  Its not long before you cant even follow where the tunnel was.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 16, 2005)

ooc
[sblock]Would Alethia know anything about this order of Sharar? *Knowledge religion 12*[/sblock]

IC
[sblock]Alethia almost stumbles forward, seeing Maggie, her own injuries, while unpleasant, are not serious and therefore can be ignored for a time. In her mind, others come before her own discomfort. (Does she seem wounded in anyway? Depending on how hurt Maggie looks, Alethia will burn one of her 1st lvl spells (bless) for cure light wounds or the 2nd lvl calm emotions spell for cure moderate wounds.)[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 16, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> [sblock]Would Alethia know anything about this order of Sharar? *Knowledge religion 12*[/sblock]
> 
> IC
> [sblock]Alethia almost stumbles forward, seeing Maggie, her own injuries, while unpleasant, are not serious and therefore can be ignored for a time. In her mind, others come before her own discomfort. (Does she seem wounded in anyway? Depending on how hurt Maggie looks, Alethia will burn one of her 1st lvl spells (bless) for cure light wounds or the 2nd lvl calm emotions spell for cure moderate wounds.)[/sblock]




[sblock]Alethia has never heard of the Order of Sharar, and her passenger doesnt tell her anything.  Maggie doesn't seem badly hurt.  She looks quite peaceful and is breathing steadily.  Instead of tying her hands together behind her back, as they did to you, they tied one to a stake in the wall and the other in in a sling, although for all you know that could have happened while they were taking her.  Besides, it doesn't look like your captor would let you cast a spell anyway.

Alethia is taken to waht seems to be a central area of the caves, and her captor sits her down by a fire. 

 In addition to the woman who had been guarding Alethia, there are two very large men with very large swords and very large clubs, and a pair of female apparent-spellcasters.  All of them wear the same feathered ivory masks.  The large men also wear strange runed collars over their plate armor that have what appear to be padlocks welded onto them.  One of the casters uses tongs to take some coals from the fire and place them in a censor, which she swings as she repeatedly walks around Alethia.  Emitting sweet-smelling red smoke into the air.  As she does this, she chants under her breath in a language Alethia does not understand.  The other caster sits accross from Alethia on the other side of the fire. 

The other caster asks you, gruffly: What is your name, and what is your business on this island?  Meanwhile, the flickering flames light up the smoke and dance accross the ivory mask and the multicolored feathers.  They seem to react to the strange light and the white mask instead reflects many swirling colors.

 [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 16, 2005)

[sblock]Alethia looks at the caster steadily. "I am Alethia Sadinel, a priestess and ranger of Selune, currently in the employ of the mercenary band called the Hidden shield, which is in turn employed by the Lords of Waterdeep. We are on quest for them, to find a sword that may help us in defeating a powerful demon called Zura and whatever allies the demon may have. We spotted Rianna's ship in the harbor and also observed her and her pirates taking the islanders prisoners, obviously either for slaves or food. We could not in good conscious go on our way without at least trying to stop her." she smiled wryly. 

"And we were doing a fairly good job of it too," she said in a kind of gallows humour.


ooc:
Would Alethia be smart enough to guess that they are casting some sort of truth spell like discern lies or zone of truth or a protection type of spell?[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 16, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> [sblock]Alethia looks at the caster steadily. "I am Alethia Sadinel, a priestess and ranger of Selune, currently in the employ of the mercenary band called the Hidden shield, which is in turn employed by the Lords of Waterdeep. We are on quest for them, to find a sword that may help us in defeating a powerful demon called Zura and whatever allies the demon may have. We spotted Rianna's ship in the harbor and also observed her and her pirates taking the islanders prisoners, obviously either for slaves or food. We could not in good conscious go on our way without at least trying to stop her." she smiled wryly.
> 
> "And we were doing a fairly good job of it too," she said in a kind of gallows humour.
> 
> ...




[sblock] 
She would guess that.

Its hard to guage the masked caster's reaction.

She says "If that is the case, what is your relationship with the Zarun family?  Why does your ship bear their insignia? 

Meanwhile, Alethia find that her head doest hurt anymore.  However, she also feels sleepy and finds it hard to look away from the caster's mask.
[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 16, 2005)

[sblock] "Our relationship to the Zarun family is purely an arraingment through the council. Lord Aiden Zarun offered the use of his ship for the mission and we accepted, though with some reservation." she said sleepily, distantly. 

She blinks owlishly at the flickering, feathered mask. "My head doesn't hurt anymore." she said, her voice sounding somewhat surprised, though far off in her ears. At the same time, she realizes something important. "You're drugging me..."

ooc:
I don't know what else to call it.  any ideas on how to say 'slipping someone a mickie?' in fantasy speech?    
[/sblock]


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 16, 2005)

Anyone have any divinations to find the others?

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 16, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> He's doing the latter, so the badgers cant catch up.  Its not long before you cant even follow where the tunnel was.




"This isn't working," Fin admits.  "And we've got complications."

"The one who snatched Maggie is evil, but no friend of the Reavers.  Maggie and Alethia are in trouble, but we have no idea where."

"Riana and her puppeteer are likely headed back to the ship, reinforcements, and prisoners.  I'm not keen for another fight the size of that one, today - they've seen all my best tricks, for a start.  But they won't hesitate to use the prisoners as a threat."

"So we need to decide - head for the ship _right now_, and try to get there before them; or ignore them for now, and go hunting for Maggie and Alethia."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 16, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Anyone have any divinations to find the others?




Fin glances at Arundel; the priest shakes his head.

"Nothing that I'd expect to work."

Fin nods.  "Might be up to you, Crimson," he says.  "I left my scrying bowl in my other pants.  Does anyone have any thoughts that won't take an hour's preparation to get anywhere?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 16, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> [sblock] "Our relationship to the Zarun family is purely an arraingment through the council. Lord Aiden Zarun offered the use of his ship for the mission and we accepted, though with some reservation." she said sleepily, distantly.
> 
> She blinks owlishly at the flickering, feathered mask. "My head doesn't hurt anymore." she said, her voice sounding somewhat surprised, though far off in her ears. At the same time, she realizes something important. "You're drugging me..."
> 
> ...




[sblock]
The masked questioner ignores Alethia's complaint, even as Alethia feels increasingly giddy.  She continues "Then tell me.  Why do we detect the taint of demons within you?  Just admit the truth about your relationship with the Zaruns and the source of your taint and maybe we can help purify you."

Alethia find her request VERY reasonable. 
[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 16, 2005)

[sblock] "I don't know. When I was young, I was taken captive by cultists. They killed my parents, sacrificed them. I was next. They tried." Alethia face screwed up at the memory, horrible as it was. "They took me to a ruined temple of Selune. They tried something, tried to defile the temple and tried to corrupt me. The ritual failed and they were destroyed somehow. But the taint remains. My rescuers, the tribesmen that adopted me say that the cultists bore the marks of Shar. My teachers said the taint was probably due to the failed ritual. A kind of spiritual scar. My own superiors tried to remove the taint. They failed." she blinked owlishly. "I don't understand it either. If you wish answers, ask Selune herself or your own gods. I have tried asking, but the only answer I've ever gotten is _*'what has happened cannot be undone by mortal hands, what will be is up to you and you alone,'*_"

She shook her head, trying to clear it and as best as she can, she tells them of what has transpired since she arrived in Waterdeep, leaving nothing out. She tells them of Aleena's capture, her father's death. Aiden's 'timely' arrival. The attacks made by the undead dragon and the evil fey. The evil mulhorandi priests on board the ship that sank. The undead swarms. She tells them of the sword that Timrin bears and how he came by it. She tells them of Oberon's suggestion to find the sister sword to Timrin's. She tells them of Aiden's offer of the ship and their own reasonings to take up his offer. She finishes the tale.

"I don't trust Aiden Zarun. His arrival was too timed, too convient. He is garnering too much favor, too quickly. He knows how to play the crowd, he has made it seem like he was the one behind the victory, when he has only played a small part among many others. I do not know what his motivations are, only that they are suspect. Something is off with him. Something is wrong." she looked at the caster. "The situation in Waterdeep is far from over and whatever evil is behind it has been at least two steps ahead of us. We don't even know who is truly behind the attacks," she said truthfully. "We do know that the Unseelie court is involved somehow as well as the Aurilites and the evil Mulhorandi gods Annubis and Sobek."

ooc:
I figure that the ritual bound the demon's spirit to Alethia's soul, hence the temporary ability drain if and when he does manifest, because he will be drawing some of her strength inadvertantly through the link. The only reason why the ritual failed to corrupt her soul is because the demon isn't evil. She truly doesn't know that she's possessed. And from your description, Alethia's been given a dose of the fantasy equivalent of sodium pentathol aka truth-serum.    [/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 16, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> [sblock] "I don't know. When I was young, I was taken captive by cultists. They killed my parents, sacrificed them. I was next. They tried." Alethia face screwed up at the memory, horrible as it was. "They took me to a ruined temple of Selune. They tried something, tried to defile the temple and tried to corrupt me. The ritual failed and they were destroyed somehow. But the taint remains. My rescuers, the tribesmen that adopted me say that the cultists bore the marks of Shar. My teachers said the taint was probably due to the failed ritual. A kind of spiritual scar. My own superiors tried to remove the taint. They failed." she blinked owlishly. "I don't understand it either. If you wish answers, ask Selune herself or your own gods. I have tried asking, but the only answer I've ever gotten is _*'what has happened cannot be undone by mortal hands, what will be is up to you and you alone,'*_"
> 
> She shook her head, trying to clear it and as best as she can, she tells them of what has transpired since she arrived in Waterdeep, leaving nothing out. She tells them of Aleena's capture, her father's death. Aiden's 'timely' arrival. The attacks made by the undead dragon and the evil fey. The evil mulhorandi priests on board the ship that sank. The undead swarms. She tells them of the sword that Timrin bears and how he came by it. She tells them of Oberon's suggestion to find the sister sword to Timrin's.
> 
> ...




[sblock]
The demon hunter says "Good girl.  You have told us all we need to know.

"You do not know, do you?  You are more than just scarred.  A demon stirs within you.  I can see him moving as we speak.  Alas, after all this time, a full cleansing would be impossible.  But there is something that we still can do."  

She takes a vial from her belt, and says "Drink this, and save your soul."  

Like before, it seems to her a VERY reasonable course of action. [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 16, 2005)

[sblock]ooc
Would the demon protest drinking or even manifest to prevent it. His secret is out and he will want to save both her, Maggie and himself.

She takes the vial and looks at it curiously. "What is it? What will it do? I don't understand. There is no demon..."[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Nov 16, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 99 PPs: 113*

Crimson offered to use phase door to help pursue the transmuter and others.  



			
				Fin said:
			
		

> Fin nods.  "Might be up to you, Crimson," he says.  "I left my scrying bowl in my other pants.  Does anyone have any thoughts that won't take an hour's preparation to get anywhere?"



"Less than an hour," Crimson thought for a second, "No scrying, no impressions, no . . . wait, ten minutes and I could correspond with her."


OOC: Wow, a lot happened from this morning.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 16, 2005)

Dyria angrily stretched her whip. "Good," she said, as Crimson revealed that she could locate Alethia. "Whoever took her is going to pay. I have agreed that I'm not going to use torture, so I'll settle for just killing them." Not to mention that being killed by a whip-dagger, especially an electrified one, is not a praticularly pleasant way to die, Dyria thought to herself.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 16, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> [sblock]ooc
> Would the demon protest drinking or even manifest to prevent it. His secret is out and he will want to save both her, Maggie and himself.
> 
> She takes the vial and looks at it curiously. "What is it? What will it do? I don't understand. There is no demon..."[/sblock]




[sblock]
"Oh yes there is.  You've denied it long enough.  Now drink it, and save your soul."

In her rather suggestable state, she starts to raise the vial, but suddenly, the rage within her that she has often felt rises within her.  She feels a burning sensation throughout her body, then she remembers nothing more...

until...(the other folks need to move up in time about an hour before we can continue)

[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 16, 2005)

The correspond spell doesnt seem to fail, but Alethia doesnt seem to be answering.  Considering the blow you saw her take, she very well may still be out.


----------



## Keia (Nov 16, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:31 HPs: 99 PPs: 104*

"The Correspond worked, but she's most likely unconscious,"  Crimson replied.


OOC: Correspond is a mental communication.  Is consciousness required to communicate with something like that?  I didn't think so but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 16, 2005)

_OOC: While Crimson's taking ten minutes to manifest Correspond, Fin will do some Detect Magic scanning of the battlefield, and some checking to see if any of the dead pirates show evidence of being Persons of Rank - officers or whatever.  Also check the tree feather-lady was hiding in - looking for anything she or her companions may have dropped. /OOC_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "The Correspond worked, but she's most likely unconscious,"  Crimson replied.




Fin nods.

"Remote Viewing might be the only way, then," he replies.  "We've already lost ten minutes - no way we'll catch Riana and her friend short of the ship now.  We've got a decision to make - make an assault on the ship, or hunt for these featherfolk.  Or leave Crimson somewhere safe to try scrying, while the rest of us go for the ship.  Thoughts?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 16, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: While Crimson's taking ten minutes to manifest Correspond, Fin will do some Detect Magic scanning of the battlefield, and some checking to see if any of the dead pirates show evidence of being Persons of Rank - officers or whatever.  Also check the tree feather-lady was hiding in - looking for anything she or her companions may have dropped. /OOC_




You really cant tell which pirates were more important than the others.  They all have a number of minor magical items that will take quite a while to collect and catalog.  There is no additional evidence in the tree.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 16, 2005)

"I don't see how we have a choice at all," Dyria stated. "We have to find Alethia and rescue her."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 16, 2005)

ooc: don't forget our resident bookworm maggie. 

IC:
[sblock]Alethia sinks into blessed unconsciousness, her mind whirling in confusion and no little dizziness.[/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 16, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "I don't see how we have a choice at all," Dyria stated. "We have to find Alethia and rescue her."




"We've an entire island to cover - maybe more, if they've moved since the snatch.  Is it worth spending the hour, while Crimson tries to zero in, combing the island ourselves?  Should we wait on Crimson's findings?  Or shall we make an effort to free the hundreds of enslaved islanders while we wait?"


----------



## kirinke (Nov 17, 2005)

ooc:
If Alethia had a say in the matter, she'd tell you to go free the islanders. I think that the others know her well enough to figure that out.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 17, 2005)

Murdoch, surveiling from the air as always, sees from a distance that the pirates main camp has been devastated.  There are hacked up bodies everywhere.  The survivors are looting the corpses and preparing to sail away.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 17, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Murdoch, surveiling from the air as always, sees from a distance that the pirates main camp has been devastated.  There are hacked up bodies everywhere.  The survivors are looting the corpses and preparing to sail away.




Fin's first reaction is to whistle up a real storm, using the Control Weather spell still in effect.  It will take ten minutes to build, but he's aiming to make it Real Bad Sailing Weather.

"Puts a new urgency on things," he declares.  "Don't know what's happened down there, or if the prisoners are still alive, but we don't have long to find out.  Crimson - can you start hunting for Alethia?  Kaarlo, stay with her.  We need to stop that ship."


----------



## frostrune (Nov 17, 2005)

Timrin appears frustrated and ready to explode.  After pacing like caged panther for a couple seconds he abruptly turns and slams a gauntleted fist into the nearest menhir.

"I say brew up your storm and let's finish the pirates!  The feathered ones took pains to take Alethia and Lt. Cmdr Kiran alive.  We must hope that they have reason to keep them that way.  May Helm protect them until we can do more."

Reason starts to replace desperation as Timrin continues to speak, "I have a hope that these feathered ones are not our enemies and that they wiped out the pirate camp on the beach.  Maybe, just maybe, we will find Alethia and Kiran if we press this fight."


OOC:  WOW!!  Good stuff since I was gone.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 17, 2005)

Shando sighs after watching Sir Tim's outburst. "We must do what we can to rescue the hostages and defeat the pirates.  The hostages are the higher priority at the moment.  We have to trust that Alethia and Kiran can handle themselves, regardless of our feelings for them."

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Nov 18, 2005)

"I'm forced to agree, in this situation, rescuing the prisoners has priority over going after our captured friends. Oh, and Timrin," added Dyria. "If these people aren't our enemies, then they have a strange way of showing it, by kidnapping two of us in the middle of a battle where their sudden disappearance could get some of us killed. With friends like that, who needs enemies? No, I don't see any reason to treat these kidnappers as anything but enemies."


----------



## frostrune (Nov 18, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "I'm forced to agree, in this situation, rescuing the prisoners has priority over going after our captured friends. Oh, and Timrin," added Dyria. "If these people aren't our enemies, then they have a strange way of showing it, by kidnapping two of us in the middle of a battle where their sudden disappearance could get some of us killed. With friends like that, who needs enemies? No, I don't see any reason to treat these kidnappers as anything but enemies."





Timrin acknowledges her reasoning with a solemn nod.  "I guess we'll cross that bridge when we get there."

"If you want to brew up your storm Fin, we can see about getting healed up and prepared for the fight ahead."

"Any ideas on how to deal with that quicksilver being?  What is it?"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 18, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "If you want to brew up your storm Fin, we can see about getting healed up and prepared for the fight ahead."




"It's already on the way," Fin assures him.

Arundel sets to with wands of Lesser Vigor and Cure Light Wounds, having already cast a Cure Serious Wounds on Dyria.



> "Any ideas on how to deal with that quicksilver being?  What is it?"




"It's bad news," Fin replies.  "I've got a trick that might slow it down... but it might not.  I've never seen anything like it."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 18, 2005)

It takes a short while, but Fin is able to summon up a very severe storm of wind and rain and lightning that even the mighty hellship cannot sail in.

It appears that they are hunkering down in the ship and waiting out the storm.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 18, 2005)

After over ten minutes of Crimson's scrying, ten more of Fin summoning a storm, and about fifteen to twenty minutes of assorted conversation, debate, body searching, movement, badger wild goose chases, and scouting, you are in the hills overlooking the stalled ship and the wreckage of the camp.

Suddenly, the main group hears a rustling in the bushes and sees Alethia stumbling towards you, with Maggie draped over her shoulder.  When Alethia sees the rest of the group and gets out into the open, the two of them fall over.  

Alethia rolls onto her back, apparently at least partially awake.  She has a pretty big bump on the side of her head, but does not seem to be hurt otherwise. Maggie just lies there, a bit more bruised and with one arm in a sling.  The rain from Fin's storm starts to soak them.  

For Alethia:
[sblock]
Alethia feels her rage recede as she finds herself lying on the ground, outside.  She feels rain falling on her, and the cold water falling on her face helps to wake her up.  When the rage subsides, she feels just like she did before the rage came.  The drugs seem not to have worn off at all, and her head and body hurts even more than before. She turns to see Maggie lying unconscious next to her and some of her other companions in front of her.
[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 18, 2005)

Bits and pieces come back in a confusing whirl. The last thing she clearly remembers is falling. When the others come towards her, the fight to stay conscious becomes a lost cause and her eyes roll to the back of her head. She passes out...


----------



## frostrune (Nov 18, 2005)

"By the Gods!",  Timrin exclaims, then "Wait!",  as he throws up his arms to block others from approaching them.  "Give me a few seconds to make sure this is not some trick of devilry."

With that he briefly focuses his Helm granted powers on the fallen pair [Detect Evil].


----------



## Keia (Nov 18, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:31 HPs: 99 PPs: 104*

"Perhaps this is the time for the phase door magic I've been working on.   Maybe phase through the side of the ship?  Would there be trouble with that?" Crimson asked.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 18, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "By the Gods!",  Timrin exclaims, then "Wait!",  as he throws up his arms to block others from approaching them.  "Give me a few seconds to make sure this is not some trick of devilry."
> 
> With that he briefly focuses his Helm granted powers on the fallen pair [Detect Evil].




Seems legit.  Alethia's "scar" seems bigger though, as the additional evil aura has strengthened.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 18, 2005)

Timrin drops his arms and hurries toward the women saying, "Everything is as it appears to be... and they need our help."

Timrin bends down, gently lifts Lt. Kiran, and moves her under the relative cover of a nearby tree; gesturing someone should do the same for Alethia.  As he sets her back down he begins to examine her arm and check for wounds (Heal Check +7).


----------



## kirinke (Nov 18, 2005)

Alethia feels something shaking her, cajoling her to wake. _*You can't sleep, not yet!*_ the voice in her head sounds frantic. _*You're safe, you're friend is safe. Now wake up!*_

She shakes her head, moaning as the motion sends blinding pain slashing through her brain. Her eyes creak open and she immediately shuts them. Even plain daylight seems painfully bright. _*Eyes closed is a good thing, *_ she told the voice.

_*Don't fall asleep! You have a concusion on top of everything else. A bad one,*_ the voice told her.

"Mffph." she managed, a hoarse croak. Head pounding, body hurting, stomach twisting in knots, it was a battle to stay conscious, forget coherent.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 19, 2005)

Timrin finds that Lt Cmdr Kiran probably was not harmed since her capture. The bruises are not indicative of serious damage, although her brain probably got knocked around a bit.   It seems someone with decent medical skills set her arm and made the sling.  A bit of healing magic should fix it without much trouble.  He is unable to wake her, however.  Timrin gently opens her eyes and finds that her pupils are dilated, implying that she may have been drugged.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 19, 2005)

Alethia finally manages to open her eyes. Everything seems blurry and at times painfully sharp-edged. Light flickers oddly, like soundless lightening across her vision. She felt giddy and lightheaded, the pain in her head making things even worse. Her friend's voices seemed far-off as if echoing through a cavern.

_*Drugs...*_ the voice supplies, sounding angry and worried at the same time. _*Not helping much.*_ it added fretfully, like some kind of mother-hen. She closed her eyes. The darkness behind her them swirled and churned strangely. She concentrated on breathing, in and out, trying to keep calm. Hyperventilating wouldn't help matters.

ooc:
Matt? I'm wondering if an atonement spell under the right circumstances could change the demon's evil-subtype into good? That might be a sweet sub-quest later on, not to mention the roleplaying opportunities it would give. Oh, hope I'm giving out a good description of what a combination of being drugged and having a major concussion (possibly cracked skull) would feel like


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 19, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Matt? I'm wondering if an atonement spell under the right circumstances could change the demon's evil-subtype into good?




OOC: Might be worth looking into the Ritual of Alignment, Savage Species p148.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 19, 2005)

So...

There are not very many pirates left, but Riana and the metal guy are still around.  They are all hunkered down on the ship on account of the storm.  

You will need to find somewhere for shelter, since you cant get a rope trick at the moment.  There are some caves nearby that should work.  

Alethia is showing some signs of waking up, though Maggie is not.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 20, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Timrin finds that Lt Cmdr Kiran probably was not harmed since her capture. The bruises are not indicative of serious damage, although her brain probably got knocked around a bit.   It seems someone with decent medical skills set her arm and made the sling.  A bit of healing magic should fix it without much trouble.  He is unable to wake her, however.  Timrin gently opens her eyes and finds that her pupils are dilated, implying that she may have been drugged.





"Drugs," Timrin says as he looks up at Fin and Dyria, "Could be drugs again.  Could those weird feathered people have been fey?"

"Maggie's wounds are minor but she won't be waking up anytime soon.  Alethia doesn't seem much better.  We need to find some shelter until they recover.  Perhaps those caves?",  as he gestures to his left, "The fight will have to wait."

He looks to Fin, "How long will your storm hold them?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 20, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Drugs," Timrin says as he looks up at Fin and Dyria, "Could be drugs again.  Could those weird feathered people have been fey?"
> 
> "Maggie's wounds are minor but she won't be waking up anytime soon.  Alethia doesn't seem much better.  We need to find some shelter until they recover.  Perhaps those caves?",  as he gestures to his left, "The fight will have to wait."
> 
> He looks to Fin, "How long will your storm hold them?"




Fin's storm will last between 8 hours and four days.  It gets quite a bit more intense, but you eaisly find a large cave for shelter.  Darkness has fallen.  Is the plan to spend the night, let the wounded rest, and strike at them once everyone has recovered?


----------



## frostrune (Nov 20, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Is the plan to spend the night, let the wounded rest, and strike at them once everyone has recovered?




OOC:  Sounds good to me.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 20, 2005)

OOC: Agreed

Dyria was standing close to Alethia, with an angry look on her face. There was nothing she could do to help her, Dyria had spent her life learning how to kill, not to cure.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 20, 2005)

A few hours pass. Alethia stays prety much as she was, occasionally opening her ees but soon closing them again.  Maggie seems to be waking up though, and she starts mumbling something.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 20, 2005)

OOC:
The demon is probably in uber protective mode right now. Consider it to be a very cranky dire mother-hen.   Hmm. Perhaps she could be picking up on the demon's past life through the link as it strengthens. 

IC:
Alethia feels the drugs churn through her veins, the concusion giving her strange, uncomfortable dreams. At times they are terrifying.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 20, 2005)

Noticing that none of the healers have taken any steps to help Altehia, Shando steps forward to examine her with his meager skills.

Heal +7

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 20, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Noticing that none of the healers have taken any steps to help Altehia, Shando steps forward to examine her with his meager skills.
> 
> Heal +7
> 
> Hawkeye




There is not much to find.  The feather guy hit her pretty hard and she has some bruises from hitting the ground.  You think she is probably drugged as well.  You can make her more comfortable, but there isnt much you can do on your own to help her.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 20, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> OOC:
> The demon is probably in uber protective mode right now. Consider it to be a very cranky dire mother-hen.   Hmm. Perhaps she could be picking up on the demon's past life through the link as it strengthens.
> 
> IC:
> Alethia feels the drugs churn through her veins, the concussion giving her strange, uncomfortable dreams. At times they are terrifying.





[sblock]
Alethia gets lots of first-person flashes of herself on hellish battlefields, leading groups of demons against other demons, blowing them apart with magic and shredding them with claws.  She cannot control her actions in these visions, but she can tell that her body is also demonic from what she can see of herself through her own eyes. "She" has red skin, claws, wings, and is very tall and broad.

She gets other visions of herself on the prime, summoned by cultists.  She sees herself giving them commands, and sees burning towns with mutilated odies strewn about.  She then sees herself stabbed in the chest by a holy knight.

The cycle of visions repeats itself over and over again, in the same pattern, tohugh with different details:  she starts in Hell, fights battles there, is summoned/travels to the prime, schemes on the prime, is eventually defeated, reappears in Hell.  Each time it repeats, the atrocities on the prime grow greater and greater, and a deep sadness creeps in.  Somehow, "she" is consumed with emptyness and guilt, until one day, she sees the the cultists who kidnapped her summon the demon.  She feels rage and guit and resentment as "she" closes and seals all the doors with a wave of her hand, Then sets to work on the cultists, shredding them with claws, ripping off limbs, lighting them on fire...
[/sblock]

(BTW, it IS a little odd that no one has bothered to use any magical healing.  Timrin?  Arundel?)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 21, 2005)

[sblock]Alethia tries to scream as the visions rip through her. But nothing comes out. They are hers. Did she do them? 

_*No... No. You are innocent of crime. Innocent of any atrocity.*_ the voice soothes. It sounded sad, full of regret. _*I was bound to the temple idol for several thousand years in a diamond by a solar. You're ancestor.*_ It added dryly. _*When the cultists came again, they tried to bind me to you, in an attempt to corrupt you and make me stronger as a kind of gift. But I was no longer the demon lord they knew. The solar had indeed defeated me for good. I was no longer an enemy of the light.

But the scar.*_ She said, mind still swirling with the effects of the drugs. 

_*Mine. And mine alone. I am still a demon, though not evil. It sounded even more guilty. I wish I could undo it, but I can't. No matter how good I become, I will still have that taint!*_ she had the feeling that if it could, the voice would have demolished a wall by now in frustration and sheer guilt. _* And you will pay the price for my sins. I'm sorry. I'm so sorry.*_

ooc:
How much of this should she remember? Drugs and concussion aside, it should be pretty mixed up. [/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 21, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> [sblock]Alethia tries to scream as the visions rip through her. But nothing comes out. They are hers. Did she do them?
> 
> _*No... No. You are innocent of crime. Innocent of any atrocity.*_ the voice soothes. It sounded sad, full of regret. _*I was bound to the temple idol for several thousand years in a diamond by a solar. You're ancestor.*_ It added dryly. _*When the cultists came again, they tried to bind me to you, in an attempt to corrupt you and make me stronger as a kind of gift. But I was no longer the demon lord they knew. The solar had indeed defeated me for good. I was no longer an enemy of the light.
> 
> ...




[sblock] She should remember the gist of it, but the details should be confused. [/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Nov 21, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (BTW, it IS a little odd that no one has bothered to use any magical healing.  Timrin?  Arundel?)





OOC:  You moved a little too fast on me.  Sundays are for football you know?  

Timrin would have used his wand of CLW on Maggie to finish healing her arm.  It was my understandiung that Alethia isn't really wounded so much as drugged.  I can't help witrh drugs but if she's in need of healing, it shouldn't be a problem between my wand and Lay on Hands.

Let me know what charges I need to subtract.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 21, 2005)

Timrin takes the wand and uses it on Maggie's arm and head.  She slowly reaches out with her arm and grabs onto Timrin.  She opens her eyes halfway and talks slowly and quietly "Heyyy...Stop spinning, you're making me dizzy..<blinks a couple times, shakes head, giggles> I really just said that didnt I?"  Using Timrin to pull herself up, she manages to sit up and rest against the wall of the cave with her eyes closed.  "So you rescued us?  What did I miss?"


----------



## frostrune (Nov 21, 2005)

Timrin gently helps her to move into a more comfortable position against the wall.

"No... actually, I think Alethia may have grabbed you and fought her way out.  She's been drugged and struggling with a concusion.  How she managed it I do not know.  Do you remember anything?  You were missing for about 1/2 a glass."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 22, 2005)

Alethia manages to open her eyes once more and once more regretting it exceedingly much. This time, everything was blurry and everyone had at least three wavery doubles to them. "Who fouled up the mirror image?" she asked or tried to. it came out as "Wfff." she closes her eyes again, tightly. At least the swirling darkness behind her lids wasn't as bad as when her eyes were open.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 22, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin gently helps her to move into a more comfortable position against the wall.
> 
> "No... actually, I think Alethia may have grabbed you and fought her way out.  She's been drugged and struggling with a concusion.  How she managed it I do not know.  Do you remember anything?  You were missing for about 1/2 a glass."




Maggie lays back, hurt, wet, and cold.  After a few moments, she opens her eyes and starts trying to answer Timrin's questions: "I won't be much help here.  I don't remember escaping at all."  


"I woke up in a cave as someone was moving me from one room too another.  Alethia was lying somehwere behind me I think.  They took us to a campfire.  There were two very large male warriors with big swords and clubs, a couple female spellcasters, and another female guard or two with scimitars.  I immediately recognized them from their feather masks.  They are from the Order of Sharar.  The Order is a dissident group in Rasheman led by witches gone rogue from the sisterhood that rules that nation.  They are dedicated to the destruction of demons and demonic taint, but they are viscious zealots who have no qualms about killing innocents so long as it furthers their goals.  

Anyway, their masks protect them from inhaled poisons and have hypnotic properties that are greatly enhanced by drugging their victims with the burnt leaves of a certain plant that is native to their homeland.  I'm pretty sure I didnt say much.  A few whiffs of that and I was gone.  I passed out pretty quick.   I think I barely gave them my name.  I sure showed them <giggles>!

<calms down, seems to be getting drowsy again, talks slowly and somewhat aimlessly> After that I woke up here.  I must admit this isn't much like I had expected.  I spent most of my career behind a desk sending other people to kill the bad guys.  Sure, I've participated in raids against criminal s and spies -- certainly killed my share -- but the carnage of today....seeing villages burnt to the ground, demons eating people, helping slaughter pirates by the dozen...not what I'm used to...I've never seen so much blood...and the smell of burnt flesh...the fear, the constant danger...the getting beat up and kidnapped by crazy demon hunters....Is THIS waht the real world is like?"


----------



## Falkus (Nov 22, 2005)

"Only two of us were kidnapped, and you managed to get free, and none of us were killed. This is what I like to call a good day," stated Dyria to Maggie. "You probably don't want to know what I think a bad day is."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 22, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "Only two of us were kidnapped, and you managed to get free, and none of us were killed. This is what I like to call a good day," stated Dyria to Maggie. "You probably don't want to know what I think a bad day is."




Maggie responds "That wasn't really what I wanted to hear just about now."


----------



## frostrune (Nov 22, 2005)

Timrin smiles one of those half-smiles/ half-smirks as he contiues to attend to Maggie and Alethia. 

Dyria unfortunately speaks the dire truth but Maggie's inane giggles and complaints make him want to laugh.  _"Ahhh.. adventuring", he thinks to himself, "How else could you have a good laugh while beat-up and soaking wet on a hard cave floor."_


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 22, 2005)

Maggie nods off before any further conversation.  

The rest of the night continues uneventfully.  After some more CLWs from Timrin, Alethia finally wakes up for real, still dizzy but alert.  Maggie too wakes up, more or less recovered, and asks "So what's the plan?  How are we going to finish these pirates? Oh, and i didnt say/do anytihng embarassing last night, did I, my memory is kinda hazy."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 23, 2005)

Alethia winces as the room spins. She half-remembers bits and pieces of the previous night. Red mist, wavery masks, demons and incredible, heart-rending guilt that belonged to her and didn't. "Adventuring is overrated," Alethia grumbles, waking up and finding herself in a cave. At least she was free and among friends. 

 "Well. I'm alive. Hurray for our side." she slowly took inventory of her injuries. Not as bad as she thought. "Well everything is more or less in one piece in the same places." she looked at the others. "How did you rescue us?" she asked.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 23, 2005)

"We didn't," replied Dyria, walking over to Alethia after she woke up. "We found you on our way to the pirate ship."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 23, 2005)

"Wha? How?" she asked in complete bewilderment. 


ooc:
Did the demon think to snatch up Alethia's and Maggie's equipment when breaking them out?


----------



## Falkus (Nov 23, 2005)

"What are you asking us for? You're the one who escaped, we saw you carrying the Lieutenant-Commander here through the brushes before you collapsed. Nicely done, by the way, I know from experience that getting away from captors is no easy task."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 23, 2005)

"Escaped? I don't." she shook her head in negation. "I don't remember that. I remember falling and mist. The masks. I remember that. And questions. Lots of questions." she grimanced. "They were asking me over and over again about Aiden Zarun." she looked at them, face pale. "I think I spilled everything." she shook her head again. "Why did they kidnap us in the middle of a battle? Are they crazed?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 23, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Wha? How?" she asked in complete bewilderment.
> 
> 
> ooc:
> Did the demon think to snatch up Alethia's and Maggie's equipment when breaking them out?




(Yes.  Everything is here.  No more, no less.)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 23, 2005)

ooc:
Nice of him wasn't it?   I'm thinking that a good atonement sub-quest would be good for the demon. Something to wipe away the taint of hell so to speak.  He'd still be bound to Alethia though. Hmm. Did I let her remember enough IC or was it too much? She was pretty doped up and had a nasty concussion too.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 23, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Nice of him wasn't it?   I'm thinking that a good atonement sub-quest would be good for the demon. Something to wipe away the taint of hell so to speak.  He'd still be bound to Alethia though. Hmm. Did I let her remember enough IC or was it too much? She was pretty doped up and had a nasty concussion too.




It was enough.  Eventually remembering the actual presense of the demon would even be ok.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 23, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Escaped? I don't." she shook her head in negation. "I don't remember that. I remember falling and mist. The masks. I remember that. And questions. Lots of questions." she grimanced. "They were asking me over and over again about Aiden Zarun." she looked at them, face pale. "I think I spilled everything." she shook her head again. "Why did they kidnap us in the middle of a battle? Are they crazed?"





"Crazed?  Perhaps.  Lt. Cmdr. Kiran believes them to be a renegade sect of the witches of Rashamen.  Their interest in Aiden Zarun seems more than an odd coincidence.  At any rate, I do not think it unusual for people with head injuries to have blackouts and lose time.  You did well to escape and having the presense of mind to grab Maggie... er Lt. Cmdr Kiran was exceptional.  Glad to have you back among us, cousin."

"Now, if you're feeling up to it, we've a steel clad boat of pirates to dispatch.  Hopefully Fin's storm has prevented them from escape."


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 23, 2005)

Shando has been sitting in the corner meditating.  He suddenly opens his eyes.   "I think Ilmater blessed me with a moment of insight.  Instead of attacking the crew of the ship, where they are the strongest, would it be possible to attack the ship itself and remove it from the filed of battle..  If we place a large enough hole or many holes in the ship, it would certainly sink, especially in this storm.  I guess our only concern is if there are any innocents on board." 

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 23, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando has been sitting in the corner meditating.  He suddenly opens his eyes.   "I think Ilmater blessed me with a moment of insight.  Instead of attacking the crew of the ship, where they are the strongest, would it be possible to attack the ship itself and remove it from the filed of battle..  If we place a large enough hole or many holes in the ship, it would certainly sink, especially in this storm.  I guess our only concern is if there are any innocents on board."




"And whether the good Commander would claw your eyes out," Fin murmurs.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 23, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "And whether the good Commander would claw your eyes out," Fin murmurs.




 "For?" 

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 23, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "And whether the good Commander would claw your eyes out," Fin murmurs.




Maggie crosses her arms and pouts. "There are perfectly good reasons not to pass up a chance at the many breakthroughs that can come from figuring out how that works and repurposing its components beyond my desire for a new toy.  Although (smiles,unable to contain excitement), I must say that I AM looking forward to taking it apart."





			
				frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin smiles one of those half-smiles/ half-smirks as he contiues to attend to Maggie and Alethia.
> 
> Dyria unfortunately speaks the dire truth but Maggie's inane giggles and complaints make him want to laugh.  _"Ahhh.. adventuring", he thinks to himself, "How else could you have a good laugh while beat-up and soaking wet on a hard cave floor."_




(Replace "adventuring" with "truth drugs" and you get an accurate statement.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 23, 2005)

"Personally I say sink it. No telling what sort of nastiness in the form of booby-traps Rianna installed in that thing." she grinned at Maggie. "Sometimes, tis best to err on the side of caution. Especially when you're dealing with Enyries." she looked sober and serious. "We'll have to make sure that they are no innocents on board before we do." 


_*Being good is a major migraine sometimes.*_ the voice groused.

_*Aye. But it beats the alternative. And the good guys generally don't have to worry about their companions sticking a shiv into them at the least opportunity.*_ she told it.

_*Unless they're charmed,*_ the voice retorted good naturedly, relieved that she was back to her normal self. Or as normal as she ever got.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 24, 2005)

Fin unobtrusively guides Crimson aside as the others converse with Maggie and Alethia.

"Held captive by witches and interrogated," he states quietly.  "Do you have some way of telling if they remain under any sort of influence, or if we're being watched?  I don't know if the Commander's anti-detection measures are still in effect, and in case the two of them _have_ been 'tampered with', I don't want to just ask her..."


----------



## Keia (Nov 24, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 99 PPs: 113*



			
				Fin said:
			
		

> "Held captive by witches and interrogated," he states quietly.  "Do you have some way of telling if they remain under any sort of influence, or if we're being watched?  I don't know if the Commander's anti-detection measures are still in effect, and in case the two of them _have_ been 'tampered with', I don't want to just ask her..."



"Well, Fin,"  Crimson replied, pulling a slender crystal rod from her sleeve.  "I can detect for magic on them, and if I find something, we can try to remove it.  _Aura Alteration_ is useful for just such an occasion.  Unfortunately, I used the last of my stones of that power in that enchantress case a month or so back."

"I could repeatly beat down any magics with a powerful dispelling or two, but that would remove anything that they currently have active.  Or, I could dominate either or both of them, and root around inside their minds, looking around to see if anyone is or has been in there,"  Crimson finished.  Crimson's eyes flashed red for a moment as she activated the dorje she was holding and discreetly turned to gaze in the duo's area as she continued to talk with Fin.

Crimson scanned the surrounding area for a scry sensor and they quietly talked.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 24, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Well, Fin,"  Crimson replied, pulling a slender crystal rod from her sleeve.  "I can detect for magic on them, and if I find something, we can try to remove it.  _Aura Alteration_ is useful for just such an occasion.  Unfortunately, I used the last of my stones of that power in that enchantress case a month or so back."
> 
> "I could repeatly beat down any magics with a powerful dispelling or two, but that would remove anything that they currently have active.  Or, I could dominate either or both of them, and root around inside their minds, looking around to see if anyone is or has been in there,"  Crimson finished.  Crimson's eyes flashed red for a moment as she activated the dorje she was holding and discreetly turned to gaze in the duo's area as she continued to talk with Fin.
> 
> Crimson scanned the surrounding area for a scry sensor and they quietly talked.





Crimson does not find any scry sensors or unusual magical auras.  Most look exactly like spells you would expect to see on them.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 24, 2005)

Meanwhile, Maggie responds to Alethia:

"Rianna and her crew live on that ship.  They come and go all the time.  They bring slaves on and off.  They wouldnt put traps there that would impede the crew from running to and fro during battle, and traps that are species or value-system based are very expensive and could easily destroy valuable slaves or, uh, livestock.  Very few crewmembers survive.  As long as we can get onto the ship, past the cannons and spell engines, we should be able to defeat them.  Riana and the matal man are pretty scary, but they will have few defenders.  With so few crewmen, they will be spread out and busy working on sailing the ship.  This is a winnable battle as long as we can get there. Unfortuantely, they are able to block scrying and teleportation.  I can teleport myself and four of you into the air above the ship, but you will all need means of getting down safely since the block extends about 200 feet from the center of the ship.  The others will need to get in some other way.  I know Murdoch can fly and become invisible, so he should be able to get there pretty eaily.  Murdoch, I suggest you fly just above the water level to better sneak up on them.  Hmm, on second thought, is anyone good at moving underwater?"


----------



## frostrune (Nov 25, 2005)

"I've a couple potions of fly and waterbreathing but I'm by no means 'good' at moving underwater."

An idea strikes him and he looks to Fin, "Do you have elementals or underwater friends that could us aid us in getting to the ship quickly, and preferably undetected?"

"I'm thinking perhaps a two prong attack: One group moves across or under the waves via help from Fin and his allies and a second group teleports in and drops on them.  The group moving across the water will most likely be spotted and while the defenders focus on them, the second group drops in on them and disrupts their defenses until the water borne group arrives."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 25, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Maggie responds to Alethia:
> Murdoch, I suggest you fly just above the water level to better sneak up on them.  Hmm, on second thought, is anyone good at moving underwater?"





"This is not a problem, but I wouldn't want to get there alone. If you teleport four, and the rest of us get there by other means, attacking from all sides, we could suprise them. I will hold off using my acid attacks, so we can recuperate the vessel. However, if things turn sour, I'll blast a hole and sink the ship."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 25, 2005)

Alethia looked thoughtful. "Maggie? Can you cast that long-lasting flight spell again?" she asked. "That would be incredibly useful." she pondered. "I also can prepare the celestial brilliance spell for either myself or one of you, whichever we think is going to be able to best use it. I also have prepared a dismissal spell, but I'm not sure that it would work on Rianna." 

She looked sober and grim. "I can either be with the group that flies high and offer cover support or with the ones who sneak in via the flying in low to the waves." she smiled wryly. "I need more arrows though. Lots more."

OOC:
Would it be possible to send a message to our ship for more arrows? or can we scavange the demon's camp for some?


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 25, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia looked thoughtful. "Maggie? Can you cast that long-lasting flight spell again?" she asked. "That would be incredibly useful." she pondered. "I also can prepare the celestial brilliance spell for either myself or one of you, whichever we think is going to be able to best use it. I also have prepared a dismissal spell, but I'm not sure that it would work on Rianna."
> 
> She looked sober and grim. "I can either be with the group that flies high and offer cover support or with the ones who sneak in via the flying in low to the waves." she smiled wryly. "I need more arrows though. Lots more."
> 
> ...




All the pirates had bows as backup (or in a few cases, primary) weapons, so there are as many arrows as you want to pick up lyin around.

Maggie answers "Yes, I can cast that fly spell again...and the two=pronged attack was exactly what I had in mind."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 25, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "This is not a problem, but I wouldn't want to get there alone. If you teleport four, and the rest of us get there by other means, attacking from all sides, we could suprise them. I will hold off using my acid attacks, so we can recuperate the vessel. However, if things turn sour, I'll blast a hole and sink the ship."




Maggie responds " The ship is very large, very well armored, and no doubt has flood compartments.  Plus, who knows what other countermeasures they have considering where this ship is from and where it has been.  That acid isn't going to sink it, let alone fast.  It would require a number of Crimson's disintegrate, and even still it will take a long time for it to actually sink."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 25, 2005)

ooc:
Alright, Alethia picks up 60 arrows for the Elhonna's quiver and then grabs another quiver lying on the ground and fills that up for a total of 80 arrows.

IC:
Alethia raked back her hair. "Looks like we are going to have to land on the ship after the first surprise attack and if we can actually pull that off we'll have to go deck to deck. We can't let them survive," 

She didn't look real happy about it, but then she never looked real happy on the eve of a battle or fight. In her own way, she was as much a soldier as Timrin was, though one who more often than not fought her own battles alone.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 25, 2005)

"If possible, I'd like to be part of the group that teleports in.  I am not very effective at range and I need to close with the enemy as quickly as possible."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 25, 2005)

Alethia grinned sardonically at Timrin. "Then I suspect it twill be you who gets the celestial brilliance cast on the object of your choice,"


ooc:
Would it be possible to put arrows into a quiver, then the quiver into a bag of holding without it puncturing? If that's possible, she's going to load up on at least 200 arrows. I think those quiver things have a cap thingie to lock the arrows in and keep them dry.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 26, 2005)

Maggie tries to organizine this.

"I can take four with me.  Those without ranged weapons should come with.  Timrin already volunteered.  Shando and Dyria definately should come as well.  Murdoch can sneak in on his own since he has his own source of flying and invisibility. That leaves Alethia, Fin, Arundel, and Crimson.  One should come with me, perhaps Crimson because she hits the hardest and fastest of those left.  If we do that, we'll have one group dropping in, Murdoch getting in undetected from another direction, and Alethia, Fin, and Arundel either flying as decoys or at least attempting to sneak up just above the waves.  Fin, Arundel, do you have any good magicks to either move underneath the water or hide your approach.  They'll have a reletively small crew on deck.  We should be able to neutralize them very quickly.  If we don't, they may be able turn their spell engines inward.  If we do, however, we can quickly gang up on the leaders."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 26, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia grinned sardonically at Timrin. "Then I suspect it twill be you who gets the celestial brilliance cast on the object of your choice,"
> 
> 
> ooc:
> Would it be possible to put arrows into a quiver, then the quiver into a bag of holding without it puncturing? If that's possible, she's going to load up on at least 200 arrows. I think those quiver things have a cap thingie to lock the arrows in and keep them dry.




Sure, go ahead.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 26, 2005)

ooc:
Alrighty. Alethia picks up 200 arrows. Also, are we going to attack in the morning or as soon as possible? If in the morning, Alethia could switch out summon monster III and magic circle for lesser telepathic bond (x2) it'll last 70 minutes and that'll help us communicate with each other. Draw back is, she will be the go between. Or I was also thinking of switching out 

IC:

"Sneaking into places I shouldn't be sneaking into is something I'm fairly good at," she said wryly and looked thoughtful. "Can you cast a silence spell on us?" she asked. "That would help us alot in sneaking aboard." she frowned. "If you do cast that spell on us we will need some way of communicating." she looked at Crimson. "That would probably be your specialty," she told the psychic.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 26, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Alrighty. That's what Alethia does. Also, are we going to attack in the morning or as soon as possible? If in the morning, Alethia could switch out summon monster III and magic circle for lesser telepathic bond (x2) it'll last 70 minutes and that'll help us communicate with each other. Draw back is, she will be the go between.
> 
> IC:
> ...




(It IS the morning.  Everyone gets their lists renewed)

Maggie shakes her head, amused "Your telepathy spell allows for communication without sound.  However, how do you expect youself, or Fin, or Arundel, to cast spells without talking?"


----------



## kirinke (Nov 26, 2005)

"It'll last 70 minutes at least for me. For Arundel and Fin, it might last more. I don't know exactly how powerful they are." she smiled at them both, knowing quite well that they were a bit more powerful spell-wise than she was. "Hopefully it won't take us that long to finish this mess and either I or the others would cast it prior to you casting the Silence spell," she said. "My other thought was to hope that Crimson has something up her sleave that would help with that."

OOC:
Alethia is trading out her second level Summon Monster II for Lastai's Caress. She is trading out her Summon Monster I for Lantern Light (I think she meets the abstience component criteria, at least to the best of my knowledge.  )


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 26, 2005)

After waking, Murdoch meditates on the events to come.

"Are we ready, then?"


When the time comes, Murdoch will fly under water (belt of adapation), invisible, and will attack from a side of the ship that no others are attacking from. He'll use his eldrich cone (non-vitriolic) to injure as many as he can and then use a quickened eldrich blast to get rid of anybody left above deck.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 26, 2005)

ooc:
Ok. So if Maggie does cast the Silence spell, how long will it last? Alethia can cast the lesser telepathic bond with three people. It's not perfect, but at least it will help them get on board alot easier. 

"Maggie? How long will your Silence spell last?" she asked the young woman. "We need enough time to be able to get on board." she looked at Fin, Arundel and Crimson. "I can cast the telepathic bond spell on each of you. It's not perfect, but at least we will have some sure way of communicating with each other. I'll just have to be the go between." she looked rueful.


ooc:
Alethia is trading out her three third level spells for the lesser telepathic bond spell.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 26, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Maggie? How long will your Silence spell last?" she asked the young woman. "We need enough time to be able to get on board." she looked at Fin, Arundel and Crimson. "I can cast the telepathic bond spell on each of you. It's not perfect, but at least we will have some sure way of communicating with each other. I'll just have to be the go between." she looked rueful.




Murdoch interjects: "Do we even need to be silenced? With Fin's storm, I doubt that we can make more noise than the waves and the rain. I say we attack the deck on four flanks with devastating area spells and have our fighters close in on whoever is left. They'll definitely know we're there, so silence wont really be useful."


----------



## Falkus (Nov 26, 2005)

Dyria nodded in agreement with Murdoch. "That sounds like my kind of plan. Straight, simple and to the point."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 26, 2005)

Alethia nodded grimly in agreement. "True, I hadn't thought of that." she smiled, but it was humorless. "Let's go kill some demons. And if those blasted Sharar cultists rear their ugly heads, they're going down too. I don't like being kidnapped and nearly killed by zealots."

The voice in her head growled in agreement.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 26, 2005)

Just waiting for Hyp now, then its action time.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 26, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Just waiting for Hyp now, then its action time.




OOC:  What!?  No need for me to reply?    

Shando turns to the assembled group,  "What is our back up plan?" 

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Nov 26, 2005)

"My back-up plan has always been to run like hell and regroup later to strike again at a more opportune time." Alethia quipped dryly. "Hopefully we won't need one. Like my adopted clan always said: Plans never last beyond the first encounter with the enemy and usually not even then."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 27, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  What!?  No need for me to reply?
> 
> Shando turns to the assembled group,  "What is our back up plan?"
> 
> Hawkeye




(oops, sorry, my bad)


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 27, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "My back-up plan has always been to run like hell and regroup later to strike again at a more opportune time." Alethia quipped dryly. "Hopefully we won't need one. Like my adopted clan always said: Plans never last beyond the first encounter with the enemy and usually not even then."




 "I would hope that we would be better prepared than that.  I believe in planning for as much as possible." 

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Nov 27, 2005)

Alethia shrugged good-naturedly. "Sometimes one can plan so much that by the time you're done planning, the plans are obsolete," she told the monk seriously.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 27, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia shrugged good-naturedly. "Sometimes one can plan so much that by the time you're done planning, the plans are obsolete," she told the monk seriously.




"There is planning and then there is over planning.  It takes wisdom to know the difference." 

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Nov 27, 2005)

"Helm knows I prefer to enter battle with as many details as possible, but I'm afraid we will have to wing it a bit here.  We do not kow how long Fin's storm will last nor can we scry any details about the ship or it's defenses.  We need to hit hard and fast and punch deep into their defenses before they can fully organize."

"The slaves are the focus of our mission but I do not think a reasonable escape can be affected without simply taking the entire ship.  We cannot teleport in and presumably out and even if we could, the numbers that can be moved by such magics are painfully small."

"This may be an all or nothing proposition.  That does not change my thoughts on going."

"If we must retreat, I suggest regrouping at this cave."

OOC:  Timrin has several spells he would like to cast before we teleport in.  He will cast _Clarity of Mind_ (6 hours), _Protection vs Evil _ (6 minutes), and _Divine Favor _ (1 minute) upon himself and a _Bless_ (6 minutes) upon the group just before we get ready to go.  He retains a _Righteous Fury_ spell for the final showdown.

This will affect his stats: +3 to hit, +2 damage, +2 deflection bonus to AC, +2 resistance bonus vs spells by evil casters, hedge out mind control, +4 bonus vs compulsion and glamer spells.  

I'm immune to fear but everyone gets a +1 morale bonus to attacks and +1 morale bous to WILL saves vs fear from the bless spell.

He can offer plenty of 1 minute _Protection vs Evil_ from his wand if anyone wants one.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 27, 2005)

Alethia nodded in agreement. "We know that they are demoralized and are probably disorganized from our own attacks and whatever happened in the camp before we got there. We have as good as plan as any. We started this, we have to finish it." she said grimly, her eyes glowing with a silvery light. "Tis a good day to live and bring freedom to those chained against their will,"

Alethia looked at the others. "I still have Celestial Brilliance ready to go. If nobody wants it, I'm going to cast it on my mace,"

_*And death to those who would kill the innocent to further their own goals.*_ the voice snarled angrily in her mind.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 27, 2005)

Shando will down a Barkskin potion +3 and a Haste potion just beofre teleporting.  This will give him +4 to his AC for a total of 29, +1 to hit, and increase his movement to 130/round.  (Lets see thats roughly 24mphs with hustle.    )

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Nov 27, 2005)

OOC:
Alethia will cast Bless (spell-like ability 13th lvl) upon her group prior to boarding the ship and protection from evil upon herself (13th lvl spell-like ability) right before she starts fighting. She's going to cast Celestial Briliance on her mace.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 27, 2005)

OOC: Dyria will just hang around waiting to kill people. Boy, my pre-battle preparation isn't that complicated.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 27, 2005)

Alethia grinned at the bored looking Dyria. "Spell-casters. Can't live with em, can't bloody well survive without them." she quipped, finishing her own preperations.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 27, 2005)

(Still awaiting Hyp's two casters)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 28, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Fin, Arundel, do you have any good magicks to either move underneath the water or hide your approach."




Fin nods.  "I can arrange something," he assures them.

_OOC: Preparing two Swim spells (Complete Arcane), and two Cloak of the Sea spells (Complete Adventurer). 

Sorry for the delay - I haven't had much chance to sort this.  I'll update my spell lists as soon as I get the chance. 

Fin and Arundel are happy to take the mid-ground - not in the main teleport assault, but closing by sea. /OOC_


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 28, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Fin nods.  "I can arrange something," he assures them.
> 
> _OOC: Preparing two Swim spells (Complete Arcane), and two Cloak of the Sea spells (Complete Adventurer).
> 
> ...




What do Fin and Arundel plan on doing when they get to/in range of the ship?


----------



## kirinke (Nov 28, 2005)

ooc:
Alethia replaced her necklace of adaptation/health. She can now exist comfortably underwater. She'll go with Fin and Arundel.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 29, 2005)

IC:
Alethia looked at Fin and Arundel. "While I can breath underwater thanks to the necklace of adaptation I replaced," she tapped the medallion hanging from her neck. "I'm not much of a swimmer." she admits ruefully.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 29, 2005)

You put your plan into action.  Fin lets the storm die down some. Maggie reminds everyone of the various strategies for fighting these folks (dmg bonus again).  Their crew is quite short-handed, so they are too busy trying to sail to see the attackers just under the surface of the waves.  They also are almost exclusively above-decks.

Murdoch glides accross the water and up the side of the ship.  He blasts the deck with energy twice, killing five.

The group that teleports in flying allows themself to fall, activates the fly magic to not hit the ground, and strikes at crewmen.


[I just noticed no Keia post.  Oh well].  Crimson's firey bolts kill another five.

Dyria drops onto a mast and uses her whip to trip one of the pirates in the crows nest.  He falls, bounces off the sail, and lands in the sea with a loud splash.

Shando lands in the oher crows nest with a flying kick, stunning the pirate inside.

Timrin lands in front of the captain's cabin, his sword glowing with holy energy.  The two guards move towards him, but in one great slash he vuts both in two. 

The others reach the ship without incident.  There are no more pirates on deck.  There may be a few more below decks.  

Timrin hears noises coming from the captains cabin and kicks the door in, ready to keep fighting. He sees that the mitheril man has transmuted one arm into a metal garotte around Riana's neck.  He is strangling her and holding her against a desk. The other hand is a sword.  Timrin sees him repeatedly driving it into her.  By the last strike, she doesnt even flinch.  Timrin thinks she may be dead.  The metal man looks up at Timrin, but says nothing.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 29, 2005)

IC
Alethia pulls herself onto the ship and sees Timrin run for the cabin. She follows with several curses and skids to a halt, seeing the metal-man strangle and stab his puppet Rianna. Without hesitation, she lets fly with as many arrows as she can, making sure not to hit Timmy. (Point blank shot, fast shot). The mace at her side is glowing with celestial radiance.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 29, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> IC:
> Alethia looked at Fin and Arundel. "While I can breath underwater thanks to the necklace of adaptation I replaced," she tapped the medallion hanging from her neck. "I'm not much of a swimmer." she admits ruefully.




OOC: If that's before spell preparation, Fin'll prepare a third Swim spell.  If it's after, you're out of luck  

Fin's intention is to head around to the bow of the ship, some distance out in the water, and watch for anyone attempting to escape, by swimming or flying.  An elemental summoning is on the tip of his tongue... though whether water or air, or neither, remains to be seen... /OOC


----------



## kirinke (Nov 29, 2005)

ooc
Assume before.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 30, 2005)

_*Didn't expect that,*_ the voice remarked wryly.

ooc:
The protection from evil spell should still be in effect and should prevent the metal man from dominating/commanding her.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 30, 2005)

Dyria chuckeled as she sent the pirate over the edge, then spotted the others entering the ship. She immediately leapt out of the crows nest, and used her whip to catch a hold of the mast before she hit the ground, and then climbed down from there to join Alethia and Timrin.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 1, 2005)

How high is the mast?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 1, 2005)

Anyone doing anything other than closing for melee and full attacking?



			
				Hawkeye said:
			
		

> How high is the mast?
> 
> Hawkeye




About 40 feet from the deck, 80 from the water.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 2, 2005)

Shando continues to apply lethal force to his opponent.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 4, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando continues to apply lethal force to his opponent.
> 
> Hawkeye




In close quaters with the single pirate, Shando pounds the pirate three times and throws him off the mast to his death.

Dyria, Timrin, and Alethia face down the metal man.  Looking at him closer, you see that his form is very human-like.  His metal form includes pants, but otherwise, you can see very detailed musculature that moves and twitches in an extremely accurate fashion.  You notice what appears to be heraldry on his forehead.  It is shaped like two scythes, with handles that angle back, facing each other in such a way that they nearly meet and form a circle.  Between them is a circle with an upright hourglass in the center.

Before anyone can act (metal man wins init), the floor below him crackles with blue energy and curls up, throwing Riana and her desk at Timrin and Dyria, who manage to avoid taking a direct hit from it.  The metal man falls through the floor and starts running towards the other side of the ship.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 4, 2005)

ooc
How far did the metal man fall and can Alethia make the jump?


----------



## Falkus (Dec 4, 2005)

"Ha ha! Fortune favors the bold!" Dyria cried out, then leapt into the hole after the metal man, and used her whip to snag something on the way down so she could land gently.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 4, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> How far did the metal man fall and can Alethia make the jump?




Its only several feet.  He basically just made a hole in the floor to get to the deck below.

Those following him (Dyria, Timrin, Alethia?) find that they are on the second deck, which seems to primarily be used for defense.  There are a number of cannons and emplacements for crossbows and wands lining the sides.  It goes the length of the ship, although some areas are walled off, probably for direct access to lower levels, especially the cargo hold, from the deck.

Those on top find that there are stairs in the middle and at the far end of the ship, as well as a grating that can be removed for direct access to the cargo hold.  There is a platform and pulls system just above it.

The PC casters and Shando do what?

Maggie runs down the far stairs in hopes of cutting the metal man off.  She notices the just beyond the stairs is the room where the gunpowder and alchemist's fire for the weapons on this level are kept. "Um...guys...We may have a problem here!," she shouts, as the metal man moves closer, with those following him only able to keep pace.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 4, 2005)

Alethia clicks the heels of her boots together, enacting the haste-effect of the boots of speed. She lunges after the metallic monstrosity, her body a blur as she forgoes her bow in exchange for the mace, after hearing Maggie's warning. Alethia's mace is glowing with nearly blinding celestial radiance, under which is the softer glow of the mace's normal holy light.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 5, 2005)

(None of the casters/above deckers can be there by now, so I'm posting what happens, but please post your actions.  Particularly, is Fin going to try his Metal to Wood trick?)

Alethia and Timrin activate their haste boots and manage to catch up with the metal man most of the ay through the ship (Dyria?)

He seems to ignore them, dodging and running but not fighting back.  Alethia's first attack misses, and she tries again as he runs away, but she only grazes him.  Timrin dives in with his strongest attack (smite, holy surge, power attack 5, divine might, etc).  The sword cuts into the metal man, hurting him badly (75 dmg), but he just keeps running.  As he runs, he extends his hand, and blue energy appears around the cannons.  Pieces of metal and gunpoweder move towards his hand and coalesce, then are propelled with a lous whoosh of air towards the door of the storage room.  Lt. Cmdr. Kiran stands her ground as the shards cut into her and even as some explode (42dmg).  You arent sure if she can take a hit like that again, but for now he hasnt breached the storage room.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 5, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The PC casters and Shando do what?




Murdoch follows Maggie. If he sees metal man, he'll blast him with a vitriolic eldrich blast and a quickened eldrich blast.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 5, 2005)

Dyria ran after Timrin and Alethia (though not as quickly, lacking haste) and headed towards Kiran, hoping to shield her from another blast if she could get to her in time.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 5, 2005)

"Blast!  If the damned thing would just slow down I think we could finish this."   Timrin cursed as he continued to pace the creature.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 5, 2005)

Alethia snarls, seeing her friend, an innocent, being harmed by the metallic man and she rushes to defend the wounded sorceress. Her entire body is suffused with a radiant light, that forms into a brilliant cloud around her. Around her head, beams of light swirl, brighter than her own glowing eyes. She moves to attack the metal-man.

ooc:
Welcome back Frostrune! 
Oh... Just manifested Nimbus of light feat.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 5, 2005)

The metal man continues his charge, this time waving his hand backwards to bend the ceiling into a wall in front of Timrin and Alethia.  Timrin is forced to use his attack to slice through the top of the reletively thin wooden barrier, causing it to fall. Alethia's glow burns the metal man, and she manages to strike him in the backwith her mace as he runs (27dmg)  His blood is bright blue, and glows. Oddly enough, it seems to dissipate shortly after it is bled out. Not evaporate, dissipate, like it is disintegrating or leaving the plane.

Dyria cannot run fast enough to get into the moving battle.

The creature gets to the door, transmuting one arm into a giant hammer and another into a shield.  Kiran still stands her ground, summoning a blue ball with arching energy that harms the creature as it resonates with his magical auras.  It is the same spell Aleena used on the  evil Fey.    

Ignoring the pain, he arrives and strikes her over the head with the fist.  She slumps against the door barely standing.  He continues forward, using the shield hand to bash Maggie into the door.  The door goes down, with Maggie lying on top of it.

The metal man then turns around to strike Timrin twice (44dmg, save v stun = success) and miss him once.

The metal man then raises his hand, about take use his transmutation magic again (i.e. about to be a new round). Murdoch gets down the stairs (still in old round), and stops to shoot, blasting the metal man twice with his rays (75dmg)  The creature bursts in the struck areas, bright blue blood streaming out and dissipating.  His body quickly melts, and the metal disappears in a similar way.



(Yesthe matal man can do a lot in a round.  Its not a mistake.  There is a good reason for it.)


----------



## frostrune (Dec 5, 2005)

With a quick look of thanks to Murdoch, Timrin moves quickly past the remains of the metal creature and over to Maggie's inert form.

He drops his sword and kneels at her side, his hands glowing hotly with holy energy. He gently places them over the wounds to her head and body and begins to heal them through Helm's holy grace (Lay on hands for 65 hps).

As she wakes, "That was very brave of you Lt. Cmdr Kiran," Timrin smiles warmly.

Assuming the battle to be over, he will then pull out his wand of CLW and make liberal use of it on Maggie, himself and any others who need it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 5, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> With a quick look of thanks to Murdoch, Timrin moves quickly past the remains of the metal creature and over to Maggie's inert form.
> 
> He drops his sword and kneels at her side, his hands glowing hotly with holy energy. He gently places them over the wounds to her head and body and begins to heal them through Helm's holy grace (Lay on hands for 65 hps).
> 
> ...




"All in a day's work," she says, weakly, "And please. stop calling me that." The things she said the other night belie her apparent confidence, but she probably doesnt remember saying them.  She mumbles sometihng and a shimmering disk appears in the air, a few feet off the ground. She smiles, somewhat embarassed. "A little help, maybe?  I'm not so good wih the standing right now."

Meanwhile, a number of people, apparently natives, come down the stairs.  The leader is wearing a numbmer of items that Fin recognizes to be Druidic talismans and charms.  He says, in Druidic, which Fin has to translate for the others, "I Thank you for rescuing us. but now you and both these ships must go.  Leave this region.  The fire lizards have returned to Sarkon, and thus the Great Horned Beast will soon awake.  These pirates, have disrupted the sacrifices at the Great Statue by destroying many villages.  When the Beast awakens, he will not only destroy the fire lizards for their accursed weapons, but rather than return to his slumber, destroy everything in his path, on account of insufficient sacrifices."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 6, 2005)

Alethia turns, her body still glowing with light. "What fire-lizards? What accursed weapons?" she asked. "What beast do you mean?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 6, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia turns, her body still glowing with light. "What fire-lizards? What accursed weapons?" she asked. "What beast do you mean?"




"The Great Horned Beast?! You have not heard of him?  He awakens to destroy civilizations that have strayed too far from the path of nature.  Our people, and those of the surrounding islands, worship the great statue of the Beast, and sacrifice to it on the island of Quarastre.The fire lizards are very large reptillian humanoids that throw balls of fire from their hands.  The nature of their accursed weapons is lost to time, but may have sometihng to do with fire as well.  Regardless, they are a source of the Beast's rage, and he will awaken to destroy them."


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 6, 2005)

Shando steps over the edge of the Crows nest and drops lightly to the deck below.  (Slow fall 70 feet, no damage).

OOC:  Where did those people come from that came down the stairs to those below?  Wouldn't Shando have seen them?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Dec 6, 2005)

Alethia shakes her head. "Forgive me, but I do not. I am but a simple servant of Selune and while I do not worship the same gods you do, I still hold great reverence for the land and the spirits of the land," she looks at the druid. "What is the nature of the sacrifices you perform?" she asked, politely.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 6, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando steps over the edge of the Crows nest and drops lightly to the deck below.  (Slow fall 70 feet, no damage).
> 
> OOC:  Where did those people come from that came down the stairs to those below?  Wouldn't Shando have seen them?
> 
> Hawkeye




They escaped the cargo hold.  Yeah, he would have seen them.  Sorry.  Lacking other info I just assumed Shando was joining the others, even though he couldnt get there before the metal man died.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 6, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia shakes her head. "Forgive me, but I do not. I am a simple servant of Selune and while I do not worship the same gods you do, I still hold great reverence for the land and the spirits of the land," she looks at the druid. "What is the nature of the sacrifices you perform?" she asked, politely.




"Animals, incense, edible plants, occasionally serious criminals."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 6, 2005)

"We might be able to help with the animals, incense and edible plants. Criminals on the other hand, we can't do." she said with a small smile. "How much would be needed to ah placate this protector of yours?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 6, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "We might be able to help with the animals, incense and edible plants. Criminals on the other hand, we can't do." she said with a small smile. "How much would be needed to ah placate this protector of yours?"




"It is difficult to say.  We know that many sacrifices at appointed times have already been missed, and we do not know precisely the condition of the other islands.  This demonship has moved quickly from island to island decimating villages and destroying ancient monoliths and preserved ruins.  I truly fear that it may be impossible to placate him."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 6, 2005)

Alethia looked at the druid, thinking. "Well. What could be a better sacrifice than the ship that is responsible at least in part for the destruction? It's certainly large enough and the symetry of the sacrifice would be appealing to some spirits. And we could add to it the weapons of those who took part in the destruction and descecration of the islands."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 6, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia looked at the druid, thinking. "Well. What could be a better sacrifice than the ship that is responsible at least in part for the destruction? It's certainly large enough and the symetry of the sacrifice would be appealing to some spirits. And we could add to it the weapons of those who took part in the destruction and descecration of the islands."




"Perhaps.  The sacrifices are performed on the beaches of a bay, so we could get the ship there.  It may just be enough."

At the moment, Maggie is pretty out of it, so she isnt following the conversation, so she sint throwing a fit over this....yet.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 6, 2005)

Timrin helped Maggie to rest upon her floating disk and listened intently as Fin continued to translate the hurried conversation.  Eventually he raises a hand and moves to interject...

"Alethia, hold a moment if you will?"

He turns toward Fin and the shaman and continues, "Fin, do you have any idea what this beast is he is referring to?  It seems obvious the pirates, or perhaps simply the metal-man, was trying very hard to invoke its wrath.  I am also curious about the _fire-lizards_ and their special weapons.  These descriptions remind me of the visions evoked by my sword.  In times past very powerful lizardman warriors wielded several of these demonbane swords.  Could they be one in the same?  Who is our enemy here?"

"This talk of sacrifices, however insignificant, has me uneasy.  I would understand more of what these ancient ruins and rituals represent before I agree to participate, fight, or flee."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 6, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Alethia, hold a moment if you will?"[/COLOR]




Alethia looked at Timmy. "Alright. But I think that sacrificing the ship will be in everyone's best interest. It's too dangerous to let fall into any hands, right or wrong."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 6, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "This talk of sacrifices, however insignificant, has me uneasy.  I would understand more of what these ancient ruins and rituals represent before I agree to participate, fight, or flee."




She spoke quietly. "I know Timmy. Sacrifices of *any* kind brings up very bad memories for me. I'd like to know more as well, but. If what this druid says is true, then it is best to be able to direct it, rather than have it run free. As for the weapons weilded by the fire-lizards. I don't know. They don't sound like the lizard-men the sword showed you." she nodded to the druids. 



			
				frostrune said:
			
		

> He turns toward Fin and the shaman and continues, I am also curious about the _fire-lizards_ and their special weapons.  These descriptions remind me of the visions evoked by my sword.  In times past very powerful lizardman warriors wielded several of these demonbane swords.  Could they be one in the same?  Who is our enemy here?"




"Perhaps the metal-man was deliberately disrupting the sacrifices so it could be uncontrollable by the druids themselves. He might have found another way to control it once the druids lost control, or he could have simply wanted it to cause as much havok as possible in order to divert attention away from whatever he really wanted to do." she held out her hands in supplication. 

"I don't know who our enemy is. We seem to have many of them. Evil Fey, demons and now lizard-people. Even our allies should be suspect, for they can be subverted. I hate being played like a mandoline." she looked frustrated.

As the battle-excitment wore off, she finally noticed something rather strange. She was glowing, but not the usual short term glow that betrayed her emotions or spell-casting. The light seemed to be emanating from a brilliant cloud surrounding her, like a cloak or shimmering, empherial robe. The glow was bright as lamplight and more pure than any light shed from any lamp she had ever seen. Swirling around her head were beams of silvery light.


"Um guys? What is this and how do I turn it off?"

ooc:
Nimbus of light (the feat, not the spell) just went active....


----------



## frostrune (Dec 6, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> As the battle-excitment wore off, she finally noticed something rather strange. She was glowing, but not the usual short term glow that betrayed her emotions or spell-casting. The light seemed to be emanating from a brilliant cloud surrounding her, like a cloak or shimmering, empherial robe. The glow was bright as lamplight and more pure than any light shed from any lamp she had ever seen. Swirling around her head were beams of silvery light.
> 
> 
> "Um guys? What is this and how do I turn it off?"




Timrin alternates looks between Alethia, Fin and the shaman as she speaks.  He seems to want to speak but then turns back and looks curiously again at Alethia as she finishes.

His look of curiousity turns into a warm smile as he eventually recognizes the obvious celestial brilliance, "My dear - it seems you have been kissed by Selune, a gift of favor from your goddess.  It appears a manifestation of your virtue and you should be deeply honored."

He removes his helm and bows formally, as if addressing royalty.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 6, 2005)

> Alethia looked at Timmy. "Alright. But I think that sacrificing the ship will be in everyone's best interest. It's too dangerous to let fall into any hands, right or wrong."




"Oh, I don't know about that," Dyria said, after she caught up with the others, a bit disappointed at missing the end of the fight. "I could think of a lot of good things that I could do with a ship like this. Sinking Calimshan slavers after they've left port and before they actually force anybody into a life of slavery. Oh yes, we could have a lot of fun with a ship like this. I say we keep it."



> "I don't know who our enemy is. We seem to have many of them. Evil Fey, demons and now lizard-people. Even our allies should be suspect, for they can be subverted. I hate being played like a mandoline." she looked frustrated.




Dyria shrugged. "Sometimes I think that the simplest solutions are the best. Let's find the closest enemy, kill him, and then work our way through the rest of the list."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 6, 2005)

The Druid says "Decide as you wish.  My son Yolan will stay with you until you decide (A young man of about 17 steps up.  He is slightly smaller than most of the psironers, though a little less dirty.  He wears a mixture of native and Western clothing).  He is learned for one of us island people, and is skilled in the common trade tounge.  He trades goods made by our people and his services as a guide to foreigners for books and knowledge.  He will lead you to the sacrifice is that is your wish.  Otherwise, I hope that you will take him back with you to the West.  He is far better suited for your world than ours.  We will return to our island using some of the lifeboats.  There are more than enough."  

(Continue talking if you wish).  

You hear loud shouting in common.  It seems that your ship as pulled alongside this one.  Seems they must have decided to take a look, unless Lt. Cmdr. Kiran sent a message magically.  Speaking of  Lt. Cmdr. Kiran, she sleeps for a couple hours and then starts getting to work.  She takes some pillows, her reading glasses, and her writing materials and sets herself up on her floating disk, sitting facedown with one hand holding her head up and the other writing.  She scoots around on the disk ordering soldiers around and examining items all over the ship.

Eventually, she gives a partial report.  

"Well, Alethia is right that this ship is inherantly evil.  Rianna was wearing a collar around  with a ruby resting on the back of her neck.  It determined that it is used to control something by thought.  I later found waht it was:  The rowers on the bottom deck are none other than the spirits of the damned.  They are bound to their benches with summoning circles, and the oars are cross-planer and as such can be used by incorporeal creatures.  I dont see how we can move this thing anywhere without towing it, and it will take a long time for our little ship to do so...unless we can have some really, really good winds....

Much of the cargo is of little use to those who are not extra-super-evil.  There are cyrstals containing larvae and petitioners, which are forms of souls used as currency on the lower planes, those slaves we freed, and just about every illicit drug on the market.

But there is good news.  There are several untainted spell engines and cannons on this ship that can be removed easily.  There is a device made of green metal in leafy patterns that appears to be the device that restricts scrying and teleportation.  Fortunately for us, it can be removed and is of ancient elven design -- it may in fact be a minor mythal.  I know its yours, but  I can't wait to figure out how it works! Imagine if we could learn how to build mythals again!  Real ones that encompass cities, though, not this small application of it!.  Oh, and they acutally keep many of the artifacts (DM: not the dnd term) they found.  It will take a while, but we may be able to reconstruct much of the history these monsters destroyed.  Oh, and of course, more cash and magic than we could count in a short period of time.  Incidentally, underneath Rianna's quarters is a dimensional pocket that  contains what could be one of the best planar wine collections in the multiverse, which I STRONGLY suggest we make use of as soon as possible.  The lower planar stuff is trouble -- it tends ot have icky stuff like souls and unicorn blood and whatnot -- but the stuff from the chaos planes and fey domains is as good as it gets!

Oh, and one more thing.  This is pretty scary.  I should show you rather than tell you (leads you to the place)"

You see a room containing an amorphous creature.  Parts of it seem to be suspended from the ceiling and walls.  At the far end of the room, is a toothy lamprey maw on the floor, part of the monster.  In the middle of the room is a chair, with a number of tentacles coming form the floor and wrapping around it.  One seems to have a lamprey mouth of its own.  The whole creature pulses and twitches, and what are either tentacles or giant blood vessels seem to connect the shole system.  Much of it consistes of sacks being held upright by being pierced and chianed to the walls and ceiling.  Around the top of each sack is a mitheril collar, bearing the same symbol that the matal man had on his forehead.  The sakcs' blood vessels glow blue, and it is clear that some of their blood is of the same substance that the metal man's was.  

Lt. Cmdr. Kiran moves her hand like she was clawing at someone.  A sack ruptures, and a half-demon child falls out, convulses for a shot time, and dies.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 6, 2005)

Alethia's expression is one of confusion as a ripple of amusement, unlike anything she has ever felt before washes over her. The light fades, but the knowledge that she can summon it at any time remains. She smiles at Timmy as he bows, but is rather speachless for once.



			
				Falkus said:
			
		

> "Oh, I don't know about that,"Dyria said, after she caught up with the others, a bit disappointed at missing the end of the fight. "I could think of a lot of good things that I could do with a ship like this. Sinking Calimshan slavers after they've left port and before they actually force anybody into a life of slavery. Oh yes, we could have a lot of fun with a ship like this. I say we keep it."




As they come upon the sack-incubator thing, Alethia's face twists with anger, horror and disgust. "So sure about the good things this ship can do?" she asked Dyria quietly, her tone mirroring the expression on her face. 

"We are sinking it, sacrificing it or getting it out of our hands after we salvage what we can. If we have to, I or Arundel will summon a planar ally of some sort to get them to help destroy it. No way is this thing getting into anyone's hands." she told the others firmly in a tone that broked no argument.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 6, 2005)

"I agree.  This ship must be destroyed."

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Dec 6, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Oh, and one more thing.  This is pretty scary.  I should show you rather than tell you (leads you to the place)"
> 
> You see a room containing an amorphous creature.  Parts of it seem to be suspended from the ceiling and walls.  At the far end of the room, is a toothy lamprey maw on the floor, part of the monster.  In the middle of the room is a chair, with a number of tentacles coming form the floor and wrapping around it.  One seems to have a lamprey mouth of its own.  The whole creature pulses and twitches, and what are either tentacles or giant blood vessels seem to connect the shole system.  Much of it consistes of sacks being held upright by being pierced and chianed to the walls and ceiling.  Around the top of each sack is a mitheril collar, bearing the same symbol that the matal man had on his forehead.  The sakcs' blood vessels glow blue, and it is clear that some of their blood is of the same substance that the metal man's was.
> 
> Lt. Cmdr. Kiran moves her hand like she was clawing at someone.  A sack ruptures, and a half-demon child falls out, convulses for a shot time, and dies.




Timrin reflexively reaches for his sword as the vile corruption falls to the floor.  His face is a mixture of horror and disgust.  "This," he gestures dismissively with his hand toward the blobish mass, "might explain how Rianna could have a near continual supply of _children_ to crew her ship.  But even here we see the strange symbol and the blue blood of the metal man.  What was he?  What is that symbol?"

[sblock]Can Timrin make a knowledge: religion (+6) or Knowledge: nobility (+6) check to see if he recognizes the symbol or its meaning?[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Dec 6, 2005)

Dyria shrugged. "Well, given the new information, I can see that this isn't a simple object anymore. Anybody got a fireball handy?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 6, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Dyria shrugged. "Well, given the new information, I can see that this isn't a simple object anymore. Anybody got a fireball handy?"




"NSave your spells for when we need them, let me take care of this" With an air of disgust, Murdoch bast the creature with eldrich cones (non-vitriolic). He will take his time, zaping as many times to eliminate any trace of the monstrosity.

Once done, Murdoch takes a deep breath and looks at his companions. "When the time is right, I can blast this ship with acid. I can do this the time it takes to punch a hole to sink it."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 6, 2005)

Alethia swallowed. She had seen some horrific things in her time, but this had to be one of the worst. "Alright Murdoch. But we have to make sure this thing is completely and utterly destroyed. I don't want any bit of this lying around and spreading it's taint."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 6, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> He turns toward Fin and the shaman and continues, "Fin, do you have any idea what this beast is he is referring to?  It seems obvious the pirates, or perhaps simply the metal-man, was trying very hard to invoke its wrath."




"A look at the statue would make it easier to figure that out," Fin replies.



			
				DM Matt said:
			
		

> "I dont see how we can move this thing anywhere without towing it, and it will take a long time for our little ship to do so...unless we can have some really, really good winds...."




"I rather suspect that can be arranged," Fin tells her, amused.  "It should be somewhat lighter without all the iron cladding, too," he adds.

When Yolan is introduced, Fin looks him over and gives a nod.

"We will not be returning home for some time," Fin tells the druid.  "But if Yolan wishes to accompany us when we pass back this way, I'm sure we can find a place for him on the ship."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 7, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Around the top of each sack is a mitheril collar, bearing the same symbol that the matal man had on his forehead.  The sakcs' blood vessels glow blue, and it is clear that some of their blood is of the same substance that the metal man's was.




ooc:
Would Alethia or the demon know about this symbol?
Knowledge religion 12


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 7, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Would Alethia or the demon know about this symbol?
> Knowledge religion 12




Neither Timrin, Alethia, or Maggie can identify it.  It is either really new...or really old....


----------



## frostrune (Dec 7, 2005)

Timrin removes his attention from the horrific blob (leaving Murdoch to do the dirty work) and turns to speak with Maggie.

"Ferretting out the secrets of this bizarre ship seems to have put some life back into you?"  he says with a smile.  "At this point it seems we need to move whatever salvageable cargo this hulk holds over to our ship.  This hell ship is either going to be scuttled or sacrificed.  It is far too vile to be put to any goodly use."

"As the marines and sailors handle this duty, I like Fin's suggestion of having a look at this statue of the Horned Beast.  Maybe one of us will recognize its nature and give us a clearer picture of what to do next?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 7, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin removes his attention from the horrific blob (leaving Murdoch to do the dirty work) and turns to speak with Maggie.
> 
> "Ferretting out the secrets of this bizarre ship seems to have put some life back into you?"  he says with a smile.  "At this point it seems we need to move whatever salvageable cargo this hulk holds over to our ship.  This hell ship is either going to be scuttled or sacrificed.  It is far too vile to be put to any goodly use."
> 
> "As the marines and sailors handle this duty, I like Fin's suggestion of having a look at this statue of the Horned Beast.  Maybe one of use will recognize its nature and give us a clearer picture of what to do next?"




Maggie responds "Looks can be deceiving.  If I had to do this standing up I'd be in pretty serious trouble.  Anything to avoid thinking about the pain is useful though.  I agree that we cannot take the ship back to Waterdeep as-is.  I don't think there is much built into it that can be learned and put to good use.  You are right about visiting the statue.  There are all kinds of horned beasts around, but I'd know a number of them if I saw them."


----------



## frostrune (Dec 7, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie responds "Looks can be deceiving.  If I had to do this standing up I'd be in pretty serious trouble.  Anything to avoid thinking about the pain is useful though.  I agree that we cannot take the ship back to Waterdeep as-is.  I don't think there is much built into it that can be learned and put to good use.  You are right about visiting the statue.  There are all kinds of horned beasts around, but I'd know a number of them if I saw them."




"I shall seek out young Yolan or his elder and ask how far it is to the statue."  He turns and leaves her to her cataloging.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 7, 2005)

Alethia grinned at Maggie. "Oh, I want some of that planar wine if it's possible." she said, volunteering to act as the Lt.'s gofer, considering that she isn't exactly at her best right now. If nothing else, she'll be able to help detect anything that's magical, thanks to her wand o detect magic.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 8, 2005)

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 8, 2005)

ghostcat said:
			
		

> Sorry wrong thread





OOC:  Damn!  I thought I was going to get to shout  "STOP THIEF!   

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 9, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "I shall seek out young Yolan or his elder and ask how far it is to the statue."  He turns and leaves her to her cataloging.




Yolan says:  It is about half way to Sarkon form here.  It will take the better part of a day to arrive there.  If we sail all night, we can get there by midday tomarrow.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 9, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia grinned at Maggie. "Oh, I want some of that planar wine if it's possible." she said, volunteering to act as the Lt.'s gofer, considering that she isn't exactly at her best right now. If nothing else, she'll be able to help detect anything that's magical, thanks to her wand o detect magic.




Maggie answers "Thanks.  You have access to language magic, no?  The labels are mostly in the languages of those who made them."


----------



## frostrune (Dec 9, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Yolan says:  It is about half way to Sarkon form here.  It will take the better part of a day to arrive there.  If we sail all night, we can get there by midday tomarrow.





"I'm no sailor, but I doubt we'll make that kind of time towing this hulk and that's assuming we leave immediately.  Is there anything we can do to help your people on this island before we go?"

"I also have one other question for you my lad.  Do you or your people know of another group on the island.  Witches or sorcerors perhaps that wear strange feathered masks?  I think they would have been working against these pirates as well."

Timrin studies the lad intently as he answers the questions.

[sblock] detect evil on Yolan, all 3 rounds if possible.  We can't be too careful when dealing with demons no can we?   [/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 9, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "I'm no sailor, but I doubt we'll make that kind of time towing this hulk and that's assuming we leave immediately.  Is there anything we can do to help your people on this island before we go?"
> 
> "I also have one other question for you my lad.  Do you or your people know of another group on the island.  Witches or sorcerors perhaps that wear strange feathered masks?  I think they would have been working against these pirates as well."
> 
> ...




The kid does not detect as evil at all.  He says "We should leave as soon as possible.  They will be fine now.  And no, I know nothing of those witches."

Regarding speed, Maggie suggests: "Can Fin use weather magic or summoned elementals on the sails?  How about Murdoch using his acid blast to destroy the bolts that keep the metal armor attached to the ship, or even the wood round them.  He should be able to get rid of much of the armor in a couple hours by melting them form the inside of the ship.  Our crew can patch some of the holes as he moves on."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 9, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie answers "Thanks.  You have access to language magic, no?  The labels are mostly in the languages of those who made them."




Alethia grinned at Maggie. "Aye, that I do. But I also speak Celestial, Damaran, Infernal, Abyssal, Elvish, Sylvan, Draconic, Halfling and Gnomish fluently in addition to Common. Languages are a hobby of mine."


----------



## frostrune (Dec 9, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The kid does not detect as evil at all.  He says "We should leave as soon as possible.  They will be fine now.  And no, I know nothing of those witches."




Satisfied with his scrutiny and unsurprised by the boy's answers, Timrin's face softens and he asks more warmly, "Why do you wish to accompany us Yolan?  I should think your people would be more suspicious of outsiders than ever after this pirate raid.  You do understand we are not some merchant vessel that just happened upon your plight?  We are adventures on a mission from the great city of Waterdeep.  We sail to Sarkon and it seems our paths have intertwined, but we cannot guarantee your safety if you stay amongst us."

"Do you understand?",  he says this last with almost a pleading look in his silver eyes.  It would deeply trouble him if this boy were to be harmed while in their care.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 9, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Satisfied with his scrutiny and unsurprised by the boy's answers, Timrin's face softens and he asks more warmly, "Why do you wish to accompany us Yolan?  I should think your people would be more suspicious of outsiders than ever after this pirate raid.  You do understand we are not some merchant vessel that just happened upon your plight?  We are adventures on a mission from the great city of Waterdeep.  We sail to Sarkon and it seems our paths have intertwined, but we cannot guarantee your safety if you stay amongst us."
> 
> "Do you understand?",  he says this last with almost a pleading look in his silver eyes.  It would deeply trouble him if this boy were to be harmed while in their care.




"I understand.  My father knows I long for the outside world, and believes that The Beast will destory our homeland.  Your actions prove that you can be trusted, and I doubt there will be any other opportunity to get from here all the way to the great city of Waterdeep than traveling with you.  Do not fear for my safety.  As dangerous as your mission is, it is safer than a ruined village in the path of The Beast."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 9, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia grinned at Maggie. "Aye, that I do. But I also speak Celestial, Damaran, Infernal, Abyssal, Elvish, Sylvan, Draconic, Halfling and Gnomish fluently in addition to Common. Languages are a hobby of mine."




"Very Impressive."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 9, 2005)

She chuckled. "Well, it's not all about destroying undead, demons and rescuing people you know? I enjoy interacting with different people and cultures and the best way is to learn the language they speak." she grinned mischieviously at Maggie. "If you want, I can teach you how to converse in those languages if you don't already speak them."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 9, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> She chuckled. "Well, it's not all about destroying undead, demons and rescuing people you know? I enjoy interacting with different people and cultures and the best way is to learn the language they speak." she grinned mischieviously at Maggie. "If you want, I can teach you how to converse in those languages if you don't already speak them."




"I must admit, I don't speak halfling.  I've been wanting to get to that eventually.  Ever wanted to learn Goblin or Orcish?...or Anarchic?...that one is pretty hard to learn, as you'd imagine.  Not the most consistant of tounges...but fun."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 9, 2005)

"Anarchic? Lady bless, I've been wanting to learn that language. Haven't yet found anyone who does know it."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 10, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Anarchic? Lady bless, I've been wanting to learn that language. Haven't yet found anyone who does know it."




"Well then.  Lesson one.  <smiling mischieviously and scribbling a bunch of very strange-looking words on a scrap of parchment>  Find the wine bottles with these lables and bring 'em here to...translate."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 10, 2005)

Alethia laughs. "Translate or taste?" she quips, looking for the matching characters, her own well-trained eyes picking them up fairly easily. (taking 20 ok?)


----------



## frostrune (Dec 10, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "I understand.  My father knows I long for the outside world, and believes that The Beast will destory our homeland.  Your actions prove that you can be trusted, and I doubt there will be any other opportunity to get from here all the way to the great city of Waterdeep than traveling with you.  Do not fear for my safety.  As dangerous as your mission is, it is safer than a ruined village in the path of The Beast."





Timrin looks thoughtful for a moment then nods, smiling warmly.  "Welcome aboard then lad.  I will introduce you to the captain and she'll assign you quarters and duties... What?  You didn't think this would be a vacation now did you?",  Timrin concludes with a seldom seen mischievious grin.

He then leads young Yolan to Maggie, perhaps intruding on the ladies and their 'language lesson'.

He tries to disguise a smile as he interupts, "Eh Hmmm.  Lt. Cmdr. Kiran, this is Yolan; a native translator and bright young lad eager to see the world.  He would like to accompany us... with your permission," he concludes with a wink.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 10, 2005)

Alethia looked at the boy or rather young man. He seemed too young to be on such a dangerous mission or be involved in the group. He should be courting a young lady his own age, fishing, doing something, anything other than this.

_*You were much younger when you were involved in something dangerous.*_ the voice reminded her.

_*Not by choice*_ she said dryly.

"I am Alethia Sadinel young saer." she said, using the honorific for a child of noble birth.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 10, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin looks thoughtful for a moment then nods, smiling warmly.  "Welcome aboard then lad.  I will introduce you to the captain and she'll assign you quarters and duties... What?  You didn't think this would be a vacation now did you?",  Timrin concludes with a seldom seen mischievious grin.
> 
> He then leads young Yolan to Maggie, perhaps intruding on the ladies and their 'language lesson'.
> 
> He tries to disguise a smile as he interupts, "Eh Hmmm.  Lt. Cmdr. Kiran, this is Yolan; a native translator and bright young lad eager to see the world.  He would like to accompany us... with your permission," he concludes with a wink.




The boy says "I would not have it any other way.  I will earn my keep.  It is a matter of honor."

...after introducing Yolan to Kiran.

She puts her finger on her chin as if deep in thought, fidgeting with the pen in her other hand. Suddenly she smiles, then speaks. "Perhaps he can help with the navigation. He knows this area better than others I'd imagine.  You any good with astronomy, Yolan?"

Yolan: "Yes, ma'am, I do know the night sky quite well.:

Kiran: "Good.  Then it is settled.  When we are finished here, report to Lt. Hilch topside.  On second thought, boys, either of you want to learn Anarchic the fun way?


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 10, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia looked at the boy or rather young man. He seemed too young to be on such a dangerous mission or be involved in the group. He should be courting a young lady his own age, fishing, doing something, anything other than this.
> 
> _*You were much younger when you were involved in something dangerous.*_ the voice reminded her.
> 
> ...




(earlier than the last post)

Yolan bows: "They call me Yolan.  It is a pleasure to make your aquintence."


----------



## frostrune (Dec 10, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Kiran: "Good.  Then it is settled.  When we are finished here, report to Lt. Hilch topside.  On second thought, boys, either of you want to learn Anarchic the fun way?




Timrin smirks aware of the game, "Anarcy goes against my nature Cmdr. so I will humbly decline.  Perhaps when we are back aboard our own vessel and safely underway there might be time to _learn_ something new?".   His thoughts can't help but drift back to his nearly fatal encounter with 'Jornac' and how _different_ Maggie looked the last time he saw her drunk [read: hot].


----------



## Falkus (Dec 10, 2005)

"I, on the other hand, find anarchy and chaos to be extremely liberating, not to mention fun," interjected Dyria. "If we've got the time to spare, you can count me in."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 10, 2005)

"Pure law is as bad as pure chaos, each in their own way. Myself, I like a happy medium between the two." Alethia grinned at Timmy. "Besides, by knowing thy enemy's language, you begin to understand their motives and can counter them more effectively." she said wryly. 

"I still have some bottles of wine I lifted from some rather nasty bandits a few years back I haven't cracked open yet. Learning languages especially weird ones is best done over a few glasses... Well... Lots of glasses." she grinned conspiritorily at the two women and paladin. "I think I have some frost wine, Moon Drop Wine and Aleeian wine. Last time I looked anyway."


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 10, 2005)

Shando chuckles quietly at the debate over the merits of planar wine, seeing the dance going on between Sit Tim, Maggie and Aleena.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Dec 10, 2005)

ooc
Alethia, not Aleena. Aleena is back in Waterdeep.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 10, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Regarding speed, Maggie suggests: "Can Fin use weather magic or summoned elementals on the sails?  How about Murdoch using his acid blast to destroy the bolts that keep the metal armor attached to the ship, or even the wood round them.  He should be able to get rid of much of the armor in a couple hours by melting them form the inside of the ship.  Our crew can patch some of the holes as he moves on."




"The wind and weather?  No problem.  Elementals, I fear, would only be with us for a few minutes before returning home.  Inefficient use of resources, I'm afraid."

"I can, however, deal with the armour to an extent..."

_OOC: I think two Transmute Metal to Wood spells would suffice to encompass the entire exterior of the ship, right? /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Dec 10, 2005)

"Besides, it's really fun to insult your enemy's mother in their own language, while you bash them over the head with a mace. One of the reasons why I learned Abyssal and Infernal. You wouldn't believe what a demon considers insulting," she said, grinning at Timmy, knowing he'll take the bait.

_*I did always like the 'you're ma was an angel and your da a paladin' insult you came up with a while back.*_ the voice chuckled.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 11, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Besides, it's really fun to insult your enemy's mother in their own language, while you bash them over the head with a mace. One of the reasons why I learned Abyssal and Infernal. You wouldn't believe what a demon considers insulting," she said, grinning at Timmy, knowing he'll take the bait.




"I'm sure you can be very _creative_ but perhaps it is best I don't know what you are saying.  I would hate to think of you as anything other than a sweet, innocent, young lady," he partially bows hiding a smirk.

"Ladies, if you will excuse me I will leave you to your debate about the various atributes of Anarcy.  I will escort young Yolan to the Lt. and help with the transferral of cargo.  Perhaps later when we are under sail I might be persuaded to pick up this conversation.  The Purple Hills of Tethyr aren't called Purple because they are famous for their plums," he concludes with a wink.

With that he puts a hand on Yolan's shoulder and points him toward the stairs.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 11, 2005)

"Sweet and innocent?" she said with a raised eyebrow and a mock-quizzical look on her face. "Now all we have to do is teach you how to say it in Infernal to a demon while you stick him with your nifty new sword."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 11, 2005)

Maggie makes one final attempt to get Timrin to stay, looking pouty and vulnerable:  "At least keep us company.  Wouldn't you feel just a little guilty if something bad happened to some poor drunken fool studying chaos and you were too busy messing with rigging topside.  C'mon great protector, protect!  Though if you want to join in the fun, of course, go ahead."

Regardless of Timrin's response, she opens a few bottles and says: "First the tasting.  Then, the alphabet.  Once I explain it, you'll have to read parts of the labels.  If you get it right, I take a drink.  If you get it wrong, you all do.  By the time we're done, you'll all know the alphabet...or perhaps be lying on the floor..(shrugs) either works.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 11, 2005)

"Then I think we'll make sure to get half of them wrong," she chuckles and then gets down to the serious business of sampling err learning the alphabet.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 11, 2005)

"Let the games begin"

The "lesson" runs a short time before the quizzing starts, and the questions get harder and harder.  Since Maggie drinks every time either of you get somthing right, the game is somewhat stacked against her.  It ends with Maggie, wobling and squinting, saying "Oooh-kay, Maggie drunk, leshon over...I'm jusht gunna resht for now."  Then she lies back in her chair.  The rest of you giggle uncontrolably at that.  One more drink and you'd both be where she is.  You do, however, feel an irresistable urge to cause some fun havoc.  (...and get a -4 penalty to everything)

...abstracting using TT rules....
Int Check DC 10 Alethia 15 Dyria 6  Drinks D,M Penalties: 0 
Int Check DC 11 Alethia 17 Dyria 4  Drinks D,M  Penalties: 0 
Int Check DC 12 Alethia 20 Dyria 9  Drinks D,M Penalties: -1D, -1M
Int Check DC 13 Alethia  3 Dyria 15 Drinks A,M Penalties: -1D, -1M
Int Check DC 14 Alethia  4 Dyria 3 Drinks   A,D Penalties: -2D, -2M, -1A
Int Check DC 15 Alethia 17 Dyria 16 Drinks M Penalties: -2D, -2M, -1A
Int Check DC 16 Alethia 11 Dyria 17 Drinks A,M Penalties: -2D, -4M, -2A
Int Check DC 17 Alethia  5 Dyria 16 Drinks A,D Penalties: -4D, -4M, -4A
Int Check DC 18 Alethia 14 Dyria 6 Drinks D,M Penalties: -4D, -8M, -4A


----------



## kirinke (Dec 11, 2005)

Alethia stands up unsteadily. "I... Am... Bored." she importantly. "How about the three of you?" she looks at Dyria and bursts into uncontrollable giggles as a wicked thought comes into her mind. 

"Hay, lets grab ever bit of clothing we can get our hands onto and run them up the mast. I think these demons ought to have something good." she says with a grin and a giggle. It sounded fun. "On second thought, let's use Maggie's clothes! She won't need them!"


----------



## Falkus (Dec 12, 2005)

Dyria stood up, somewhat unsteadily, and braced herself on the wall while giggling. "Can't think of a reason not to," she said, smiling broadly. "Heheh, it's been, what is it, comes after months, before decades, since I've dranken like this," she added, as she swayed on her feet.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 12, 2005)

Shando sits in the corner in silent meditation, keeping an eye on the proceedings.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Dec 12, 2005)

"I think it is time to introduce Maggie's knickers to the rest of the crew," Alethia said slowly and hicccuped, which sent her into a round of giggles.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 12, 2005)

Laughing, Dyria made a few false starts, staggered over to Maggie, and clumisly knelt down beside her.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 12, 2005)

Giggling like a maniac, Alethia staggered over to help Dyria and more than half-fell to the ground beside her.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 12, 2005)

Maggie is partially awake, but seems to find taking her clothes quite amusing.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 12, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie makes one final attempt to get Timrin to stay, looking pouty and vulnerable:  "At least keep us company.  Wouldn't you feel just a little guilty if something bad happened to some poor drunken fool studying chaos and you were too busy messing with rigging topside.  C'mon great protector, protect!  Though if you want to join in the fun, of course, go ahead."




Timrin holds a tight smile, duty obviously warring with what sounds like a good time.  His mind made up, reluctantly he speaks, "No Cmdr. I must decline.  Until the work is done Helm demands I must remain vigilant.  I will get Yolan settled and make sure things continue smoothly topside.  You ladies have your fun.  Perhaps another time."  With that he turns and moves to the stairs and gets Yolan topside regardless of the catcalls that may follow.

Once above deck Timrin will get Yolan to Lt. Hilch then remains on the planar ship and busies himself with overseeing the transfer of cargo.  I'm sure he will observe Fin and Murdoch's work undoing the metal plating and basically make sure all hell doesn't break loose on the captured vessel (pun intended).  He will remain on deck until all persons and cargo are transferred, including the sorority house pillow fight party below


----------



## kirinke (Dec 12, 2005)

ooc:
Some drunks can be rather coherent, so I'm playing her that way. Though the lacking in judgment and coordination is there.  

IC
Alethia manages to wrestle off the breeches and boots and stands up with them like they are prized trophy's. She looks at Dyria. "You can have the honor of hoisting the knickers," she said, chortling.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 12, 2005)

Continuing to giggle, Dyria went to work. After a few minutes of fumbling, Dyria managed to get the shirt (as well as what was left of her dignity) off of the lieutenant-commander.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 12, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Continuing to giggle, Dyria went to work. After a few minutes of fumbling, Dyria managed to get the undergarmets (as well as what was left of her dignity) off of the lieutenant-commander.




(I can't say I'm entirely comfortable with that level of, uh, detail.  I'd rather not push the limits of an R rating.  Can't you just take her shirt or something?)


----------



## Falkus (Dec 12, 2005)

((Fair enough, post edited.))


----------



## kirinke (Dec 12, 2005)

Alethia stood up, or rather staggered up to her feet, swaying slightly she bent down to help Dyria up. Clothes in hand, she gave Shando a salute. "Wanna come join us? The mast needs a new flag!" she chortled, holding up the trousers and boots, giggling like mad.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 12, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia stood up, or rather staggered up to her feet, swaying slightly she bent down to help Dyria up. Clothes in hand, she gave Shando a salute. "Wanna come join us? The mast needs a new flag!" she chortled, holding up the trousers and boots, giggling like mad.




 Ladies, don't you think its time for your fun to end?  Lt Commander Kiran is the Captain of this ship.  Don't you think that she might lose the respect of her crew when they come out of deck and see their commanding officers undergarments flying in place of the Waterdeep flag?  

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Dec 12, 2005)

"Actually, we were going to hoist her knickers on the pirate ship." Alethia said with the logic of one who is quite drunk off her feet.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 12, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Actually, we were going to hoist her knickers on the pirate ship." Alethia said with the logic of one who is quite drunk off her feet.




Shando speaks slowly, hoping his words will reach through her alcohol induced haze. "And as the Captain, that ship is under her command too, with men from the original crew currently manning it.  It may make things difficult for her.  May I suggest that you hoist the demon's under things instead? It would be a much more symbolic gesture and the crew may appreciate it better."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 13, 2005)

Alethia cocked her head, trying to work it out. With a laugh she gave up and draped the trousers over Shando's shoulder's like a cape. "You win," she chuckled and went in search of demonic knickers, dragging Dyria along with her. As she left the room, she broke out into song, a very baudy song involving a centaur, a lady of the night and a swashbuckling rogue.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 13, 2005)

After Alethia and Dyria skip and stagger from the room singing, Shando looks around...and sees that Maggie is no longer in her chair.

Meanwhile, Fin and Murdoch finish removing the metal plates and patching the holes in the hull.

Timrin sets Yolan to work and oversees various matters upstairs.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 13, 2005)

Dyria joined Alethia in the song for a short while, but broke of after a minute. "I, I, I think I need to lie down, I don't feel so well," Dyria commented with a hiccup. She was starting to pass from the merry stage of drunkness, and towards the sick stage, having never dranken this much in one sitting before in her life.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 13, 2005)

Shando starts looking around for Lt Commander Kiran, hoping that she isn't getting into too much mischief.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 13, 2005)

Surprisingly, she does not seem to be nearby.  

Meanwhile, as Dyria wanders the deck in a haze, she hears Namor, Aiden Zarun's dwarven captain, calling out to her. He and a pair of sailors approach her, and he says "Evnin' lass!  You seem to be in need of some assistance?"


----------



## frostrune (Dec 13, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Surprisingly, she does not seem to be nearby.
> 
> Meanwhile, as Dyria wanders the deck in a haze, she hears Namor, Aiden Zarun's dwarven captain, calling out to her. He and a pair of sailors approach her, and he says "Evnin' lass!  You seem to be in need of some assistance?"





OOC:  Is this on the deck of the pirate ship?  Do I see Dyria come above deck?


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 13, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Is this on the deck of the pirate ship?  Do I see Dyria come above deck?




Yes and Yes.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 13, 2005)

"Where's a bed?" Dyria mumbeled. "I think I need to lie down for a while."


----------



## frostrune (Dec 13, 2005)

Timrin approaches the small group.  He feels uneasy but is mentally warring with himself as to the reason: is there something threatening or inappropriate in Namor's approach or is he simply jealous having missed the fun of fine wine and fine company (Sense Motive +14).

He hears Dyria's request for a bed and slows his approach awaiting Namor's response before he interupts.

<insert Namor's comments here>

"Greetings, Captiain Namor, Dyria, and Crew," nodding to each in turn.

He takes a closer look at Dyria and smirks as he realizes she is hopelessly drunk, "Dyria, I'd say you lost.  Are the others still at it?", he asks incredulously.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 13, 2005)

Alethia finds the knickers and the mast. Unfortunantly, while trying to hoist the underthings, both her coordination and consciousness give out. She slumps down, leans against the mast and falls quite asleep.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 13, 2005)

"Actually, I won. You should see the other guy," she replied, bracing herself against a wall, as her vision started to spin. "Timrin, promise me something, will you?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 14, 2005)

The dwarf, amused by the drunk human, says "Take it from an expert.  Your real problem is not enough!  (Takes a flask from his belt).  Drink this, you'll feel better.  THEN we'll put you to bed."


(BTW, Timrin doesnt see any hidden agenda or malice in the dwarf).


----------



## frostrune (Dec 14, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The dwarf, amused by the drunk human, says "Take it from an expert.  Your real problem is not enough!  (Takes a flask from his belt).  Drink this, you'll feel better.  THEN we'll put you to bed."




Timrin holds a hand up toward Namor.  Whether it is to silence him so he can hear Dyria's garbled words or to stop him from pressing the flask is unknown.



> "Actually, I won. You should see the other guy," she replied, bracing herself against a wall, as her vision started to spin. "Timrin, promise me something, will you?"




"Promise you what Dyria...?"

He attempts to look her in the eye but is suddenly distracted by Alethia fumbling, then slumping, against the mast clutching a... blouse?  Turning back he now notices the breeches draped over Dyria's shoulders.  His confusion is complete.

"Dyria, where is Maggie...," remembering Namor and some crew are nearby, "err... Lt. Cmdr. Kiran?  ...and Shando?", he says as an afterthought.


OOC:  Very fun PC interaction here.  Hope we aren't derailing your story too much DM?


----------



## kirinke (Dec 14, 2005)

When drunk, it appears that the Aasimar lass does snore. Almost in answer to Timmy's question in fact. She also snores quite loudly when drunk off her feet.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 14, 2005)

"That if I ever decide to drink more than one bottle of alcohol in a single sitting, you should immediately grab me, tie me to a chair, and not let me go until I come to my senses," stated Dyria, as she leaned against the wall, and slowly sat down.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 14, 2005)

Timrin is obviously flustered and starting to be a bit concerned.  If these two warriors are in this bad a shape, what about petite little Maggie?

"Capt. Namor, can you send one of the crew to fetch our cleric, Arundel, and perhaps a few more trustworthy lads to help carry these two?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 14, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin is obviously flustered and starting to be a bit concerned.  If these two warriors are in this bad a shape, what about petite little Maggie?
> 
> "Capt. Namor, can you send one of the crew to fetch our cleric, Arundel, and perhaps a few more trustworthy lads to help carry these two?"




"It will be done right away, sir."  He sends a couple of the sailors with him to go get Arundel and some sailors to carry Dyria and Alethia.

Meanwhile, you'll have to figure out where Maggie went.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 14, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "It will be done right away, sir."  He sends a couple of the sailors with him to go get Arundel and some sailors to carry Dyria and Alethia.
> 
> Meanwhile, you'll have to figure out where Maggie went.




"Thank you, Captain.",  Timrin says earnestly, "Your discretion is most appreciated."

With a final concerned look at Dyria and Alethia he heads for the stairs to the lower decks and down to where he last left the trio of women.

"Maggie, Shando - where are you?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 14, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, you'll have to figure out where Maggie went.




OOC:  Which is what Shando has been trying to do for the last 36 hours or so.    

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 14, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Which is what Shando has been trying to do for the last 36 hours or so.
> 
> Hawkeye




She does not seem to be in any of the nearby areas, and the ship is pretty big.  You guys will have to guess where on the ship (esp out of places you know about) she went.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 14, 2005)

Alethia starts to have the weirdest dream concerning Maggie's and a demon's clothes, doing unmentionable things to each other....


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 14, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> She does not seem to be in any of the nearby areas, and the ship is pretty big.  You guys will have to guess where on the ship (esp out of places you know about) she went.




Well, she was drinking stuff that has the essence of Chaos in it.  Anything could be possible.  Shando checks the seat first to insure that Lt Commander Kiran isn't there invisible or shrunk or something to that affect.

 "She was here just a few minutes about Sir Tim.  I had to convince the others not to hand her undergarments from the ship's mast in order to keep the respect of her crew."

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 15, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> She does not seem to be in any of the nearby areas, and the ship is pretty big.  You guys will have to guess where on the ship (esp out of places you know about) she went.




Appearing concerned, Murdoch will join the search for Maggie. "Lets hope she didn't slip into a hidden extradimentional space".

OCC: see invisibility 60' (from see the unseen) and detect magic at will.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 15, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "She was here just a few minutes about Sir Tim.  I had to convince the others not to hand her undergarments from the ship's mast in order to keep the respect of her crew."




Timrin's jaw practically hits the floor as he suddenly realizes the shirt and pants were Maggie's.  He looks at Shando and Murdoch, "WE need to find her.", indicating just the three of them, "If she stumbles up on deck or one of the crew finds her it could be embarassing and scandalous.  Besides this ship is still dangerous."

Timrin's eyes widen in fright, "Shando - you move the fastest.  Get down to the entrance on the lowest deck and make sure she cannot get past you to the oar benches with the damned souls.  That might be very bad."

"Murdoch, check the wine cellar.  She may have gone back for more.  I'll check the Eyrines' bedroom as she may be looking for a place to lie down like the others."

"If she is neither place, meet at the smokepowder storage and we'll regroup."

"Helm guide you," and with a final nod he speeds off toward the ex-captain's quarters.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 15, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin's jaw practically hits the floor as he suddenly realizes the shirt and pants were Maggie's.  He looks at Shando and Murdoch, "WE need to find her.", indicating just the three of them, "If she stumbles up on deck or one of the crew finds her it could be embarassing and scandalous.  Besides this ship is still dangerous."
> 
> Timrin's eyes widen in fright, "Shando - you move the fastest.  Get down to the entrance on the lowest deck and make sure she cannot get past you to the oar benches with the damned souls.  That might be very bad."
> 
> ...




(assuming you guys follow this plan)

Murdoch does not find any dimensional holes or invisible/shrunk/otherwise altered creatures.  He then goes to check the wine cellar, but Maggie is not there.

Shando runs to the lowest deck and sees the damned rowers sitting dormant.  No sign of her here either.

Timrin makes the right guess.  Walking into Rianna's quaters, he finds Maggie sitting on the bed, lying against pillows and the back wall, wearing only undergarments (He feels the need to suppress some rather unpaladinly thoughts).  She is holding up one of the Mitheril collars that were found on the incubator creature and apparently examining it, and at the same time takes a swig from a mostly-empty bottle of chaos wine with the other hand.

She sees Timrin walk in, and, in excited, slurred, drunken rambling, tries to get accross a new revelation.  She seems to ignore the matter of her unusual attire.

"TIMRIN!  There you are! I jusht remebred the shymbol on these weird metal shings.  I told you I drunk better when thinking too mutsch.  Itsh a simbol of Cronush, an anshint titan.  The hourglash and the scythhhs give it away.  They mushta been used to make the demonbabies grow fashter."

Maggie starts getting up from the bed to go to Timrin, but winds up falling off instead.  "I'm OK...sorta" she says, giggling.

Meanwile, Arundel checks on Alethia and puts her to bed.  With Timrin gone, Namor grumbles to the soldiers with him "Bah, what does he know?" and procedes to pour mch of the flask of dwarven whiskey down Dyria's throat.  At first, she feels worse, but soon she feels quite a bit better and very sleepy (as Namor intended).  Namor instructs a pair of soldiers to go put her to bed as well.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 15, 2005)

The clothing dream fades, only to be replaced by something else, something alot darker. Snippets of past memories. Cultists on fire, screaming. Bending over, taking Maggie to safety. The priestess moving to intercept, mask half-broken on her face. Something slapping her aside, body crashing into the cave wall. 

Alethia's sleeping face twisted, the memory-dream ugly. It too faded and she sunk deeper into sleep.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 15, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Walking into Rianna's quaters, he finds Maggie sitting on the bed, lying against pillows and the back wall, wearing only undergarments (He feels the need to suppress some rather unpaladinly thoughts).  She is holding up one of the Mitheril collars that were found on the incubator creature and apparently examining it, and at the same time takes a swig from a mostly-empty bottle of chaos wine with the other hand.
> 
> She sees Timrin walk in, and, in excited, slurred, drunken rambling, tries to get accross a new revelation.  She seems to ignore the matter of her unusual attire.
> 
> ...




A mixture of relief, lust, and shame flood his emotions as he takes a deep breath and composes himself.  He unclasps his cloak (of CHA +4) and moves toward Maggie as she begins babbling about the collar.  

Unfortunately she does the same and hits the floor with an ungraceful thump... and more giggles.

Shaking his head and silently asking Helm for his strength he quickly rounds the bed and takes a knee next to Maggie.

"Are you OK?  Here, let me help you up."  With that, he gently lifts her and sits her on the edge of the bed.  He tries to avert his eyes as he clumsily places the cloak over her shoulders and pulls it about her; her giggles only increase his embarassment.  When he thinks he has preserved some modicum of her modesty, he finally looks her in the eye only to feel his face his face flush even further.  She looks even more beautiful than ever (+4 CHA) and he instantly finds his thoughts racing down the wrong path.

"Ah....", he blinks a few times and takes a deep breath hoping she doesn't notice his school boy fumbling as he desperately tries to get a ahold of himself.  His eyes fix on the discarded mitheril collar.  He grabs it and holds it up using it as his focus as he speaks, "This can wait until tomorrow," as he tucks it into his belt,"we need to get you to your cabin."

His composure returned, he ignores any protests she may have as he lifts her and carries her out of Rhianna's quarters and toward the storage room where he was to meet the others.  He tries to put on a stoic expression and keep his eyes on the path ahead.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 15, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> A mixture of relief, lust, and shame flood his emotions as he takes a deep breath and composes himself.  He unclasps his cloak (of CHA +4) and moves toward Maggie as she begins babbling about the collar.
> 
> Unfortunately she does the same and hits the floor with an ungraceful thump... and more giggles.
> 
> ...




She leans forward, then collapses, onto Timrin.  She says, distantly "Thanks...sduddenly I'm a little shleepy.



> "Ah....", he blinks a few times and takes a deep breath hoping she doesn't notice his school boy fumbling as he desperately tries to get a ahold of himself.  His eyes fix on the discarded mitheril collar.  He grabs it and holds it up using it as his focus as he speaks, "This can wait until tomorrow," as he tucks it into his belt,"we need to get you to your cabin."
> 
> His composure returned, he ignores any protests she may have as he lifts her and carries her out of Rhianna's quarters and toward the storage room where he was to meet the others.  He tries to put on a stoic expression and keep his eyes on the path ahead.





She doesnt resist, instead falling asleep.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 16, 2005)

Fin and Murdoch have finished preparing the ship.  Namor and the rest set up the tow and Fin gets the wind moving.  Even with a much smaller crew, the sailing is easy since Fin is keeping the wind strong, consistant, and on target.  Yolan makes navigating rather easy.

Just before midday, the ships approach the island and the three chaos wine invalids begin to finally wake up, all rather ill, Dyria finds a bottle of what appears to be a dwarven hangover remedy sitting next to her bed wih "drink this" scralled on it.  Alethia, who got off to an early lead, remembers the beginning of the game clearly but the rest of the night is a blur for her and the rest.

The island's harbor has a 50 foot tall horned beast standing upright on its back legs and motionless, its enormous maw hanging halfway open and its shiny scales refleciting the sun.  Below and around him are temple structures, with a huge altar burning on the beach.  Fin, sanding atop one of the ships directing the wind, sees it best, and notices that the color variance and reflectiveness is just too good for a stone status, even if it were made by druidic magic.  Fin calls down to the rest.  

"Guys....THAT is not a statue!"


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 16, 2005)

"Hmmm we may need bigger weapons."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Dec 16, 2005)

Alethia wakes up with a moan, her memory of the game a disjointed recolition of alphabets, weird names, fire and demonic clothes.

"What was the name of the dragon that hit me?" she asked her bunk-mates, also equally woozy.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 16, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The island's harbor has a 50 foot tall horned beast standing upright on its back legs and motionless, its enormous maw hanging halfway open and its shiny scales refleciting the sun.  Below and around him are temple structures, with a huge altar burning on the beach.  Fin, sanding atop one of the ships directing the wind, sees it best, and notices that the color variance and reflectiveness is just too good for a stone status, even if it were made by druidic magic.  Fin calls down to the rest.
> 
> "Guys....THAT is not a statue!"




Timrin was up early and has been (overly) conspicuous on the deck this morning; exercising, praying, and seemingly busying himself with nothing.  When the island was sighted he was one of the first at the rails and he stared in awe as the monstrous beast comes into view...

"Destroyer of civilizations... I'll say," he mumbles under his breath, "Holy Helm, what is that thing?".

When Fin calls down that it is no statue, the man that has never known fear feels an unfamiliar chill creep down his spine.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 16, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia wakes up with a moan, her memory of the game a disjointed recolition of alphabets, weird names, fire and demonic clothes.
> 
> "What was the name of the dragon that hit me?" she asked her bunk-mates, also equally woozy.




Rolling out of bed, Maggie responds "Slaad Wine, I think."

"Hmmm, that's funny, my shirt is on inside-out," she comments as she stumbles outside and joins the others. Shielding her eyes from the sun, she looks at the beast.  She picks up her glasses, and a spark from her hand causes them to tint, then puts them on and looks again.  She turns to the rest of you to say "PLEASE tell me that I'm still very, very drunk and that thing is a halucination." 

... (once told it is not in some way) ...

"IDIOTS! That thing doesnt demand worship.  It probably does not even know its name.  Its just a stupid beast that happens to be enormously strong.  These people are wasting their time, and so are we.  Its just a mindless wave of destruction.  We'd have about as much luck arguing with a tornado. This is just pathetic."

Yolan, listening to her outburst, finally loses control. "Yeah, well, not as pathetic as YOUR little performance last night."

M: "What!"
Y: (singsongy) "I'll never tellllll"
M: (tries to grab him, he wiggles away) Worm!"
Y: "Lush!"
M: "Primative!"
Y: "Bigot!"


----------



## kirinke (Dec 16, 2005)

Alethia crosses her arms. "Maggie, Yolan, CALM DOWN! Both of you." she snarls, breaking up the two and wanting to smack their heads together. "Now. Think a moment. Even if it is a beast, the druids have a right handy way to communicate with it. It's a little spell called 'Speak with animals'. As a ranger I have this ability as well. Another thing, there could be some sort of magicks controlling this thing, one that does demand sacrifices of some sort to keep it going." 

"And another thing. No shouting when the aasimar lass has a hangover. It makes me cranky. You don't want to be around me when I'm cranky." she said firmly, a mischievious gleam in her eyes. You get the feeling that she might, just might be something of a prankster herself. And you probably don't want to irritate her. Spiders in one's bed is probably the least sort of thing she's capable of.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 16, 2005)

Dyria gulped down the bottle, winced, then slowly dressed and headed up to the deck of the boat. She look at the giant demon on the shore, and commented. "If we were normal people, we'd be turning the boat around now. I'm guessing we're not going to do that, right?"


----------



## frostrune (Dec 16, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "IDIOTS! That thing doesnt demand worship.  It probably does not even know its name.  Its just a stupid beast that happens to be enormously strong.  These people are wasting their time, and so are we.  Its just a mindless wave of destruction.  We'd have about as much luck arguing with a tornado. This is just pathetic."
> 
> Yolan, listening to her outburst, finally loses control. "Yeah, well, not as pathetic as YOUR little performance last night."
> 
> ...




Maggie's arrival and boisterous claims break Timrin from his trance.  It seems he will need to have a 'word' with Yolan.  He quietly scans the rest of the assembled crew to see who else might be snickering and whispering.  If he can make eye contact he will flash them his most intimidating glare (untrained, +5 from CHA).  "_A military officer *cannot* lose the respect of his.. or her men,_" he thinks to himself.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 16, 2005)

She looks at them both, eyes narrowed and a faint hint of a glow surrounding her body. "Yolan. You are now a member of this crew and this is a *military* vessel. You will treat all officers with respect. Maggie I know you know this beast is not a supernatural creature or a god, but please, treat other people's beliefs with respect. In another situation, it might get you killed. Literally. Now, apologize to each other." she said quietly, low enough for both of them to hear, but no others and keeping her back to the rest of the crew. 

"And sound like you mean it, or both of you will be peeling and chopping vegetables for a fortnight when we get back to Waterdeep." she said quietly low enough for both of them to hear her, but no one else. And as she has a a firm hand on both of their shoulders, they can't possibly get away. 

ooc:
Diplomancy +8 bonus.
Charisma +3 bonus


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 17, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> She looks at them both, eyes narrowed and a faint hint of a glow surrounding her body. "Yolan. You are now a member of this crew and this is a *military* vessel. You will treat all officers with respect. Maggie I know you know this beast is not a supernatural creature or a god, but please, treat other people's beliefs with respect. In another situation, it might get you killed. Literally. Now, apologize to each other." she said quietly, low enough for both of them to hear, but no others and keeping her back to the rest of the crew.
> 
> "And sound like you mean it, or both of you will be peeling and chopping vegetables for a fortnight when we get back to Waterdeep." she said quietly low enough for both of them to hear her, but no one else. And as she has a a firm hand on both of their shoulders, they can't possibly get away.
> 
> ...




Lt. Cmdr. Kiran regains control of herself and tries to regain control of the situation.  Her hand glows and Alethia is struck by a wave of force, forcing her to let go of then two of them and knocking her down (12subd).  She hits the ground hard, and becomes a bit dizzy. With her other hand, Lt. Cmdr. Kiran draws her sword and points it Yolan's direction.

Lt. Cmdr. Kiran starts to speak.  As well as she tries to hide it, the exertion and the yelling is painful to her on account of lingering effects from the near-fatal beating by the metal man and the chaos wine.  "Listen up, everyone.  I'm still the captain here, and I WILL ensure that there is order on this ship. Without order we cannot fight effectively and without fighting effectively, we WILL die.  The challenge before us is a difficult one.  In all likelihood, we cannot defeat this beast when he awakens, and these poor deluded people have planned their response so wrongly that they will have little to offer and little to protect themselves.  Additionally, we know that the beast will likely head to Sarkon, where we must also go to gather vital information to the security of Waterdeep.  The military and humanitarian tasks will need to be balanced and pursued effectively, and we WILL strive for the best possible plan.  

However, in order to do that, discipline must be maintained.  Maybe I have not always been the best exemplar of that,  This mission is, after all, my first command.  However, I aknowledge that that is no excuse.  We must, however, move forward.  Yolan, I said nothing false, though I could have chosen my words more carefully.  However, this is nonetheless a military vessel.  You will continue in your navigation duties, but after we leave Sarkon, you will be tasked primarily with cleaning jobs for the duration of the trip.  The rest of you, please, go about your duties."

The crowd seems to receive the speach rather well.  Yolan stalks off, clearly angry.  As soon as the rest are gone, Maggie stumbles over to Alethia and lays down on the deck beside her, clearly having overexerted herself and weeling quite ill.  She turns to Alethia with a grimace and says "Sorry about that...Its a military thing...I hope you understand.  I didnt mean to hurt you...and thanks for talking some sense into me."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 17, 2005)

Alethia gulps for air as the force wave knocks her back. "No problem I think. You are the captain and I believe I may have overstepped my bounds." she says quietly. "I think that you really, really need to learn some diplomancy. I'll help you with that. I'm not exactly Timrin or Fin, but I have the basics down. You have the intimidation part down pat though," 

She said with a wry grin at the young woman as she withdraws her cure light wound's wand (the 20 charges one) and zaps both herself and Maggie with it. She gingerly gets up and hauls Maggie to her feat. "This won't take care of the hangover or the overexertion backlash, but I know a few tricks that'll help. We need to go down to the kitchen though," she adds. "And while we do, we can figure out how best to kill this thing,"

_*Well done,*_ The voice says quietly.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 17, 2005)

Timrin takes a step back from the scene.  Maggie's methods aren't exactly what he'd have used but they were nonetheless effective.  _"Perhaps I should just stay out of it?_", he muses.

He watches Alethia and Maggie retreat below decks and decides that it might be best if he just avoids them for the time being.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 17, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia gulps for air as the force wave knocks her back. "No problem I think. You are the captain and I believe I may have overstepped my bounds." she says quietly. "I think that you really, really need to learn some diplomancy. I'll help you with that. I'm not exactly Timrin or Fin, but I have the basics down. You have the intimidation part down pat though,"
> 
> She said with a wry grin at the young woman as she withdraws her cure light wound's wand (the 20 charges one) and zaps both herself and Maggie with it. She gingerly gets up and hauls Maggie to her feat. "This won't take care of the hangover or the overexertion backlash, but I know a few tricks that'll help. We need to go down to the kitchen though," she adds. "And while we do, we can figure out how best to kill this thing,"
> 
> _*Well done,*_ The voice says quietly.




Maggie summons up her floating disk for them both to use.  

She says "I appreciate your understanding.  I didnt want the others to notice, but I guess you can understand why I'm cranky this morning.  That and I still feel a little tipsy.  Diplomacy has its uses, but this wasn't one of them.  I still dont remember waht I did last night, but I get the impression it was embarassing.  Showing weakness would exacerbate whatever problems it caused.  A show of strength is the way to ameliorate it.  There is a real risk of these sailors seeing me as a nerdy little girl who spent her career behind a desk, and if they do, we're all in trouble."

They get to the kitchen.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 18, 2005)

Alethia chuckled as they got to the kitchen. "Well, contrary to popular belief, more alchohol probably isn't the wisest thing, considering that that's not all you're suffering from. So," 

She rumaged around her bag of holding before coming up with her healing kit and went and got a kettle, filled it with water and set it to boil. "Willowbark tea for the headache and camomile for the stomach." she muttered to herself while fetching some bread and honey. 

"This will help too." she grimanced as the kettle started to sing. "Honey doesn't help with this tea. It actually makes it worse," she told Maggie and got two cups and plates and put the tea into the pot to steep.  "For today, keep away from sugary foods like fruit. Honey is okay, it'll help with the sick-stomach. Bread and other non-greasy starches are good too." 

She poured the tea into the cups and proceeded to cut some bread for herself and slather honey on it, grimancing as she drank the tea. "For a couple of days, stay away from rich and greasy foods." she added. 

"Once you get a hangover, nothing really 'cures' it. You can allievate the symptoms some. But," Alethia shrugged. "You'll have to wait it out. It's the gods way to keep us from overindulging. Doesn't always work though," she grinned again. 

"When you go drinking again, it helps to eat before hand." she chuckled. "I really should listen to my own good advice,"


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 18, 2005)

Maggie thanks Alethia, then moves to other matters.  "We need a plan.  Me must gather your company, and Namor and Yolan, and determine what should be done."  Maggie finds a sailor and orders him to spread the word to the right people.  The meeting will be held in the large, plush captains quarters on the Rianna's Stygian Ironclad.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 18, 2005)

All are gathered, and the floor is open for ideas.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 19, 2005)

Alethia had the foresight to bring another pot of the willowbark and camomile tea with her along with three cups. One for her, one for Maggie and one for Dyria. She poured the three cups full and passed two of them to her equally hungover friends.

"Well. I have some questions. What is the history of this thing, how did you summon it or did it come to you? How was it bound to protect your people? What are it's strengths and weakness' and what sort of weaponry do we have on hand that might make a dent in it? This ship is well-armed and surely there must be something here." Alethia looked at the others questionally as she took a sip from the tea-cup, grimancing at the foul taste.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 19, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia had the foresight to bring another pot of the willowbark and camomile tea with her along with three cups. One for her, one for Maggie and one for Dyria. She poured the three cups full and passed two of them to her equally hungover friends.
> 
> "Well. I have some questions. What is the history of this thing, how did you summon it or did it come to you? How was it bound to protect your people? What are it's strengths and weakness' and what sort of weaponry do we have on hand that might make a dent in it? This ship is well-armed and surely there must be something here." Alethia looked at the others questionally as she took a sip from the tea-cup, grimancing at the foul taste.




Yolan tries to fill in the blanks.  "The creature is said to have predated our civilization.  Its origion is unknown.  Additionally, there are no known ways of stopping it except through placating it with sacrifices, but it is quite possible that they have been always sacrificing to it, so that when it stops on its own, it APPEARS placated."


Maggie adds "The beast is extremely hard to hurt and even harder to kill.  Our cannons can make a dent, but we lack the rate of fire and maneuverability to take it down before it goes after us, and even if the cannons get through, we may not be able to consistantly outpace its regeneration.  It is highly resistant to magic and nearly unbeatable in melee.  Its only weakness is that it is dumb.  Personally, I think we should find ways to miinimize loss of life in the vacinity of the creature and then get to Sarkon before it does.  It seems that the locals think it as a habit of going there every time the fire lizards, whatever they are, show up."


Namor comments, in typical dwarven fashion, "What those people need are tunnels and caves.  Instead of these useless sacrifices, they should have been prepared to hide undergournd when the time comes, protected by the earth herself from giant beasts who cannot fit through the tunnels.  They could have dug internal wells and stockpiled food.  But for th emoment, while they can retreat to some antural caves, they have little opporrtunity for protection.  Perhaps when this is all over we could arrange a meeting between their representatives and diplomats of the Great Rift.  Perhaps they can trade agricultural goods for some help with engineering and stonework."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 19, 2005)

Alethia nodded. "So these fire-lizard things are probably what sets it off. Maybe it was ordered to kill them long ago. Anyway. Your idea sounds as good as any. Evacuate the area as best as we can, hightail it to Sarkon, find the sword or swords and then get out of it's way," she sighed. "It couldn't hurt to sacrifice the ship on the offchance it might work, because we are going to scuttle it anyway." she smiled at Maggie. "Every legend and myth has a grain of truth in it. And the truth is sometimes wierder than the legends around it."


----------



## frostrune (Dec 19, 2005)

"Maybe a question that needs to be answered is why the pirates and that weird _metal man_ were trying so hard to disrupt the balance and provoke the creature?  What is in the writings they were obliterating?  What are the _fire lizards_ that have supposedly returned?  And just how in the Nine-Hells does this relate to what is happening in Waterdeep?"

"We need to start filling in some blanks because I personally do not enjoy being lead around by the nose; always one step behind."   His frustration is palpable.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 19, 2005)

After gulping down the tea, Dyria commented. "I was going to suggest that our plan should be: Charge! but I think yours is rather more elegant."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 19, 2005)

Alethia looked pained as Timrin brought up something that had been long on her mind. They _were_ being led by the nose. And she would be the first to smash the hand, claw or tenacle of whatever it was that was hauling them around by the nostril with her mace. 

"Well, at least in this case, we are one step behind instead of three." she shook her head and immediately regretted it when her head protested. "Alright, Yolan? Do your people have any copies of what was written on the stones those demons were smashing?" 

She looked up as something hit her. "Damn it! The log books and Rianna's personal diaries. All captains of any ship have them right? Hell, even this metal-man should have something written down in his quarters. That might give us an idea of what is going on!"


----------



## frostrune (Dec 19, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Damn it! The log books and Rianna's personal diaries. All captains of any ship have them right? Hell, even this metal-man should have something written down in his quarters. That might give us an idea of what is going on!"




Inspired by something Alethia had said, Timrin reaches into his belt pouch and pulls out the mitheril collar Maggie had been toying with the night before.  He tosses it onto the table in the direction of Maggie, "Lt. Cmdr. do you remember aught of this?  This symbol was on the metal man as well.  Last night you mentioned a name, a titan if I heard you correctly.  Perhaps now would be a good time to share what you learned?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 19, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Inspired by something Alethia had said, Timrin reaches into his belt pouch and pulls out the mitheril collar Maggie had been toying with the night before.  He tosses it onto the table in the direction of Maggie, "Lt. Cmdr. do you remember aught of this?  This symbol was on the metal man as well.  Last night you mentioned a name, a titan if I heard you correctly.  Perhaps now would be a good time to share what you learned?"




Maggie blushes.  "Well, I, uh...I think I was a little drunk last night.  I don't really remember that much, although it sounds like you can fill in some details....Hmm, titan, titan....Oh, right, I remember now.  Cronus.  An ancient titan with the ability to manipulate time, probability, and even alternatve realities.  Supposedly he has been jailed on the prison plane of Tartarus for eons.  It looks like the collar sped up the incubator beast's ability to grow Rianna's children.  No wonder she did the metal man's bidding.  She was being paid extremely well in the form of these devices."


Meanwhile, a look through Rianna's logs shows a systematic path through the islands and maps of ruins that seem to be targeted for destruction, but few other useful details.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 19, 2005)

"Through training and faith, Ilmater has made me a strong weapon in his service.  However, I doubt even that would help us prevail against such a creature.  Wherever the rest of you go, I will go.  However, I think Lt Commander Kiran has the right of it.  We need to evacuate the innocents and head to  Skiran, and warn the people there if neccessary.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Dec 19, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> No wonder she did the metal man's bidding.  She was being paid extremely well in the form of these devices."
> 
> Meanwhile, a look through Rianna's logs shows a systematic path through the islands and maps of ruins that seem to be targeted for destruction, but few other useful details.




"That in itself could lead us somewhere.  If Rianna was simply beig paid to raid and pillage, that puts the metal man as the mastermind behind the plot.  He also bore the symbol of Cronus.  We must learn more about him.  Why would he wish to unleash this monster?  Yolan, do you see any pattern in to the order in which the islands were raided and the writings defaced?",  Timrin asks hopefully.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 19, 2005)

ooc:
did we toss the metal-man's quarters for info?

Alethia leaned forward, curious. "Also, do you have any sages or people who know what was written on the monuments the demons destroyed?" she added.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 20, 2005)

Yolan answers:  "The destruction was pretty widespread on the islands they visited, so its hard to narrow down what they were looking for let alone find someone who knows what it said.  Perhaps Sarkon or other islands that have not been systematically purged of significant ruins and writings would hold the key, however."

Maggie tries to get back to the main subject: "So what can we do for these people?  Becuase whatever it is, we should do it and go.  Perhaps explain to them how to identify good caves, stockpile and preserve the appropriate supplies, and plan to evacuate to them would be good.  If we teach those on this island, since it is a meeting place, they can return to theier homelands and prepare."


----------



## frostrune (Dec 20, 2005)

"So,"  Timrin interjects, "I guess we must assume the worst and prepare as if the beast will awaken.  Your plan makes sense to me, Lt. Cmdr.  Prepare the people as best we can and move on.  Do we still plan to _sacrifice_ this ship?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 20, 2005)

Murdoch had taken off, to get a better look, the moment the beast was visible from the ship. Having surveyed it to his satisfaction, he lands back onto the ship, finding all crewmembers 

"We may need more powerful weapons than we have now; the beast's skin is as hard as thick steel".

Murdoch describes the surroundings around the statue.

"We need to warn these islanders an tell them to spread the work. Then, we needto find druidic circles that haven't been destroyed yet. Afther this, we need to head to Sarkon as soon as possible."

Talking to fin: "Fin, you need to talk to the head druids on this island and warn them. They will listen to you."

Looking at Yolan, Murdoch asks: "do you know of any circle along the way to Sarkon?"


----------



## kirinke (Dec 21, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "So,"  Timrin interjects, "I guess we must assume the worst and prepare as if the beast will awaken.  Your plan makes sense to me, Lt. Cmdr.  Prepare the people as best we can and move on.  Do we still plan to _sacrifice_ this ship?"




Alethia looked uncharacteristically grim. She _did not_ like the idea of sacrifice, but in some cases, she could see the value of such a thing. "It couldn't hurt Timrin. At least this way, we might get some good out of it. By letting the islanders sacrifice the ship, they might gain a kind of solace from it. I can't see anything particularly wrong with that."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 21, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Looking at Yolan, Murdoch asks: "do you know of any circle along the way to Sarkon?"




Yolan says "There are a number of them.  The problem is that there is no telling which ones are relevant"

<So is everyone OK with FFing through teaching the locals exacuation logistics and get moving, either to Sarkon or to a series of other islands to read ruins?>


----------



## frostrune (Dec 21, 2005)

OOC:  Works for me.  We leave the Stygian ship here for the locals to sacrifice/scuttle.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 21, 2005)

OOC:  Sounds good to me.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 21, 2005)

(Occurs a little later perhaps, but since Frostrune will be gone for a while, being done now)

Wjen everyone leaves the meeting, Lt. Cmdr. Kiran asks Timrin to stay behind.  "So," she says. "What DID happen last night, besides me giving you that collar and figuring out that symbol?"


----------



## frostrune (Dec 21, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Occurs a little later perhaps, but since Frostrune will be gone for a while, being done now)
> 
> When everyone leaves the meeting, Lt. Cmdr. Kiran asks Timrin to stay behind.  "So," she says. "What DID happen last night, besides me giving you that collar and figuring out that symbol?"





Timrin seems a bit annoyed by the request but sits quietly as the others file out of the room.  He makes sure to make eye contact with Yolan on the way out to make sure he understands that this meeting is not fodder for the rumor mill.

When they finally are alone Timrin hesitates to answer letting the question hang in the air for a long time; giving Maggie one of those looks men give women when they aren't exactly sure what they want to know and are afraid of saying too much.

Finally he blurts, "Nothing.",  he continues, deflecting the question, "Perhaps you should ask Shando?  He observed much more than I did."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 21, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin seems a bit annoyed by the request but sits quietly as the others file out of the room.  He makes sure to make eye contact with Yolan on the way out to make sure he understands that this meeting is not fodder for the rumor mill.
> 
> When they finally are alone Timrin hesitates to answer letting the question hang in the air for a long time; giving Maggie one of those looks men give women when they aren't exactly sure what they want to know and are afraid of saying too much.
> 
> Finally he blurts, "Nothing.",  he continues, deflecting the question, "Perhaps you should ask Shando?  He observed much more than I did."




Maggie looks incredulous "Nothing? Nothing happened, but Shando was in a better position to see something, so that he probably saw more nothing than you saw?


----------



## kirinke (Dec 21, 2005)

Alethia smirks at Timrin. "You're on your own," she mouths as she walks off and goes to find herself some breakfast.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 21, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie looks incredulous "Nothing? Nothing happened, but Shando was in a better position to see something, so that he probably saw more nothing than you saw?




Timrin looks down in thought, hand cupped over his mouth.  It was obvious he was not going to get off that easy.

His face is calm but he blushes a little while saying this, "Nothing happened between you and I... is what I meant.  Something most definitely happened with the three of you ladies drinking wine.  I first encountered Dyria and Alethia staggering drunk above deck.  I'm sure some of the crew saw them as well.  Though I did not realize it at the time they had.. um.. some of your clothes.  Neither could tell me where you were or what was going on so I assigned Namor and some crew to get those two to their quarters while Murdoch and I went below decks to find you and Shando.  He was right where you all were drinking but somehow you had slipped past him.  We split up and scoured the ship.  Ultimately I found you drunk in Rianna's bed examining one of those collars."

He pauses uncomfortably before finshing, "I then carried you back to your room and put you to bed.  That's it."

"I would think it safe to say the crew knows you were drunk and that I carried you to your quarters.  I am unsure if they know anything about the clothes.  I have no idea how Alethia and Dyria got them.  I assure you I did everything I could to protect your modesty while carrying you to your room," he finishes with an empathethic smile.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 21, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie looks incredulous "Nothing? Nothing happened, but Shando was in a better position to see something, so that he probably saw more nothing than you saw?




OOC:  Ancient secrets of observation of the Monks of the Yellow Rose.      

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 22, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin looks down in thought, hand cupped over his mouth.  It was obvious he was not going to get off that easy.
> 
> His face is calm but he blushes a little while saying this, "Nothing happened between you and I... is what I meant.  Something most definitely happened with the three of you ladies drinking wine.  I first encountered Dyria and Alethia staggering drunk above deck.  I'm sure some of the crew saw them as well.  Though I did not realize it at the time they had.. um.. some of your clothes.  Neither could tell me where you were or what was going on so I assigned Namor and some crew to get those two to their quarters while Murdoch and I went below decks to find you and Shando.  He was right where you all were drinking but somehow you had slipped past him.  We split up and scoured the ship.  Ultimately I found you drunk in Rianna's bed examining one of those collars."
> 
> ...




Maggie turns bright red and starts stuttering and rambling "Wow.  That was embarassing.  I thank you, as always, for being such a gentleman in all this.  Wait, they TOOK my clothes.  All my clothes?  And I walked accross the ship and started playing with random magic I found?  And you...found me? I....I...Arghhhh..."

With that she runs out of the room, apparently headed either for her quarters or to Alethia and Dyria.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 22, 2005)

Alethia reaches their ship's (not the demon's) kitchen and brews up a pot of regular tea. When that's done, she makes a sandwich made of salted ham and whatever greens are available.

"What in Selune's sweet name was I doing?" she muttered to herself, trying to figure out what happened last night. It was pretty blurry. All she really remembered was Riana's and Maggie's clothes doing... She blushed and chewed her sandwich thoughtfully, trying to avoid that particular train of thought.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 22, 2005)

Dyria had chosen to retire to his own quarters, and was dealing with her hangover through a vigorous set of exercises, as well as some practice with her whip. She felt that it helped her focus her mind quite well.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 22, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie turns bright red and starts stuttering and rambling "Wow.  That was embarassing.  I thank you, as always, for being such a gentleman in all this.  Wait, they TOOK my clothes.  All my clothes?  And I walked accross the ship and started playing with random magic I found?  And you...found me? I....I...Arghhhh..."
> 
> With that she runs out of the room, apparently headed either for her quarters or to Alethia and Dyria.




_"This probably isn't good,"_ Timrin thinks to himself, _"I need to find Shando and have him calm everything down before this gets out of hand." _  He sets off to find the inconspicuous monk.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 22, 2005)

Thnigs do not seem to be getting out of control.  Maggie seems to want to avoid talking about the situation, and soon returns from her quarters and busies herself organizing sailors.

Yolan's father is sufficiently important among the islanders that they manage to gather the leaders to meet with your group, and they are quite receptive to the suggestions about caves, food supplies, and the logistics of evacuating large areas.  

With nothing left to do, you sail for Sarkon.  It is immediately clear tht t is a rather large and heavily-forested island.  Its primary feature is what seems to be a former volcano that had severely erupted and then died off.  The center of the island features a large mountain that ends in a crater taht has become a raised lake, with streams flowing through the island through springs likely cut by lava in the past.  There also seems to be a single path up the rim of the crater, where sediment has gathered into a small beach.  Closer scouting indicates that there are dismembered bodies laying on the beach, shortly beyond the end of the path.  Three seem to have been pulled apart form all sides and then pummeled, but one seems only to have been crushed.  Bits of metal armor and swords are scattered around, and the crushed one is a large, reptillian, humanoid wearing plate armor and robes.

Elsewhere on the island, through the three cover, there is evidence of a number of zuggurat-like structures, and one of them is especially large, with its top level jutting higher than the trees around it.  On its top is what looks to be a runed circle made of a different substance (perhaps adamantine) than the stone building.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 22, 2005)

ooc
Spells Memorized
[sblock]
DOMAIN SPELLS
Sanctuary.
Long strider. 
Locate Object.
Dimension Door

RANGER SPELLS
Pass without trace
Resist Energy

O LVL SPELLS
Light (2), 
Detect Magic (2), 
Guidance, 
Detect Poison

1ST LVL SPELLS
Bless
Lantern Light
Command
Protection from evil
Nimbus of Light

2ND LVL SPELLS
Deific Vengeance
Lastai's Caress
Remove Paralysis
Calm Emotions

3RD LVL SPELLS
Dispel Magic
Magic Circle Against Evil
Locate Object

4TH LVL SPELLS
Divine Power
Celestial Brilliance
[/sblock]

The next morning as they are within sight of Sarkon, Alethia wakes, feeling a great deal better than she had the previous few days. She looked at Dyria and Maggie as they gathered on deck with a grimance. "Next time we decide to get drunk, let's not do it on chaos wine," she said wryly.

As they get onto the beach, Alethia bends down to examine the bodies, trying to figure out how long they have been dead and what could have killed them. She has two possible choices, Rianna's crew or those Sharar cultists, who have quickly risen to the top five of her _'don't like very much'_ list. (Heal check +15)


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 22, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> The next morning as they are within sight of Sarkon, Alethia wakes, feeling a great deal better than she had the previous few days. She looked at Dyria and Maggie as they gathered on deck with a grimance. "Next time we decide to get drunk, let's not do it on chaos wine," she said wryly.
> 
> As they get onto the beach, Alethia bends down to examine the bodies, trying to figure out how long they have been dead and what could have killed them. She has two possible choices, Rianna's crew or those Sharar cultists, who have quickly risen to the top five of her _'don't like very much'_ list. (Heal check +15)




Clarification: The beach in question i sthe one by the later lake, not the one that the ship can go right up to.  Flying magic would be required for her to get there.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 22, 2005)

OOC:  Does Timrin recognize anything from his visions induced by the sword?

This will probably be my last post for a week or so.  


IC:
"Ok," Timrin states loudly, "what are our objectives here?".

"I'll admit I have become a bit lost after the Cronus threat and that giant rampaging monster.  Orignially we were coming here to find a sister blade to this one <slapping the hilt of Zura's Bane with his palm>.  Since then the waters have been muddied a fair bit.  Right now, I'm not sure if these 'fire lizards' are our friends or foes but there were definitely armored lizardmen in the visions imparted by the sword.  This one was stolen from them by that evil fey (although he was good at the time), they may be in possesion of the other.  Beyond that I have no idea where to start."

"Any ideas?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 22, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Does Timrin recognize anything from his visions induced by the sword?




From the visions: 
"The second is a flash of an tropical island, with a central mountain and many rivers, with ziggurats dotting the landscape and a temple at the top consisting of an open ground surrounded by a ring of stone pillars. on the perimeter of the circle are a small number of pedestals with red, glowing, hemisphereical stones, and one large rectangular table with varouns circles and cubes that are turning and going in and out of it. All the structures are covered in writings he does not understand."

This is the island, but the crater and lake are there instead of the temple.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 23, 2005)

ooc:
Could locate object be used to well locate the sister sword?


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 23, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Could locate object be used to well locate the sister sword?




She can try (And btw, from Timrin's visions, there are a number of sister swords)

Alethia tries to use locate object using Timrin's sword.  As she casts the spell, wite energy arcs from the sword to her.  She senses other blades nearby, then gets the general sense that it is towards the center of the island.  She then narrows it down to somewhere under or within the mountain, but suddenly the energy begins to hurt.  She feels a stabbing pain in her head and collapses, the spell ending withuot providing further information.  Either she hit a security system of some sort of the blade found her scar and didnt like it.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 23, 2005)

Alethia blinks as she comes around, head pounding. "The swords are somewhere in or around the mountain in the center of the island. Guys, we'd best be careful, I think I probably hit a security system." She looked rueful. "Or the sword didn't much care for me using it as a spell-focus."


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 24, 2005)

OOC:  Merry Christmas, Happy Boxing Day and Happy Kwanza to all of you.  I am off to family celebrations and work.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 27, 2005)

People ready to get going again?


----------



## kirinke (Dec 27, 2005)

Ready and willing.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 27, 2005)

Yup


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 27, 2005)

(Looks like some people are still away, but I'll stir the pot anyway.  I'd kind of like you guys to finally know what you're up against after like 6 months and get back to Waterdeep where the action is.  That's why I'm trying to speed along the Sarkon part the best I can.)

You ugys did not specify how you got to the bodies to examine them, so I will assume you had Maggie cast Overland Flight.

You see a small ball of fire streak into the air from near the large temple.  From the mountain, it is possible to see considerable movement and flashes of light, and smoke from a few small fires begins to breach the canopy.  It is impossible to see more detail from above the trees.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 27, 2005)

Ready to go here.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Dec 27, 2005)

Alethia looked at what appeared to be a battle with grim consternation. "Damn those Sharar cultists. Looks like they got here before us," she snarled to herself.

_*Most likely,*_ The voice whispered in her mind, sounding right apologetic.

With that, Alethia blinked as she got a rather detailed image of the witch crumpling to the ground, a rather shocked look on her face, and her other captors, likewise falling to the ground quite unconscious. She felt a surge of alien self-satisfaction as the vial clattered to the floor, cracking and spilling the fluid, poison probably, onto the ground.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 28, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia looked at what appeared to be a battle with grim consternation. "Damn those Sharar cultists. Looks like they got here before us," she snarled to herself.
> 
> _*I would not count on it,*_ The voice whispered in her mind, sounding just as grim as she did.
> 
> With that, Alethia blinked as an image of the lead sharar witch bouncing against the cave wall, as if propelled by some unseen force. She could still hear the sickening thud.




(The demon would not have said that.  He knows he did not kill them.  It would have been a long and difficult fight and he could not risk your body taking much more damage.)

(Oh, and an apology to Hyp and Gorak for not really giving them much in the way of personal arcs.  Their characters were Waterdeep-based, and most of the campaign will be, but this side-trek is simply suboptimal for them.)


----------



## kirinke (Dec 28, 2005)

ooc:
Oops. You're right, he wouldn't kill them. Redemption thing... Hmmm. I'll edit something more appropriate. I figured a sleep spell or even a command type spell to go to sleep for a day or more would be something he could do quite easily. 

Oh, if he does take her over again, it'd be good idea to email me with a brief idea of what he did, so I can have her (and him) react to it appropriately or you can give me the heads up to wait and let you take care of that part. Either way is ok with me.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 10, 2006)

Dm Matt, I ahve emails from almost all the pevious posts for all of the threads if you don't to rebuild things.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (May 10, 2006)

We may have to start that chapter from scratch....  I couldn't find it online, so the cach trick didn't work for me.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 10, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> We may have to start that chapter from scratch....  I couldn't find it online, so the cach trick didn't work for me.




Hey Guys!

I'm all set to go. I've missed all posts since Sunday but aside from that, I don't thik it's necessary to start the chapter from scratch.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## kirinke (May 10, 2006)

We won't. I found the cach on google. Dunno how to repost it though.....
http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...0+"DM_Matt"&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=3&ie=UTF-8


----------



## kirinke (May 11, 2006)

Bing badda boom, badda bump.

Calling all players and errant DM's.

Are we going to have to start another thread for the chapty we were on? Probly be easier to start when we all get back together at the camp. Dunno.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 11, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Bing badda boom, badda bump.
> 
> Calling all players and errant DM's.
> 
> Are we going to have to start another thread for the chapty we were on? Probly be easier to start when we all get back together at the camp. Dunno.




I am here.  Sorry I havent been lately.  Work has been nuts, but should clear up in about a week. I'll still be around, just not 100%.  Meanwhile, can you salvage your character sheets?


----------



## kirinke (May 11, 2006)

I keep files of all my characters on my harddrive.
So no problem for me.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 11, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I am here.  Sorry I havent been lately.  Work has been nuts, but should clear up in about a week. I'll still be around, just not 100%.  Meanwhile, can you salvage your character sheets?




We are supposed to keep our character sheets!???     



Yeah.  I have copies on my main computer, laptop and PDA.    

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (May 11, 2006)

Somebody should probly contact Frosty, Steve and Hyp.  They missed da rolecall!


----------



## frostrune (May 11, 2006)

I'm here as well.  Just hanging tight until I see what they were going to do with the databases.  I read they were trying to clean up a more recent back-up, one that would probably get our old thread back.

Anyway, I'm here.  I'm not sure if I have an up-to-date version of Timrin saved anywhere.  I will being searching.

Frosty


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 11, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Somebody should probly contact Frosty, Steve and Hyp.  They missed da rolecall!




I'm definitely here.
Where was the rolecall?
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Falkus (May 11, 2006)

I'm still here as well. I've got on up to date version of my char sheet on my computer as well.


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 11, 2006)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, can you salvage your character sheets?




I can't remember what the last version I have saved is... I may need to relevel to 15th...

-Hyp.


----------



## kirinke (May 12, 2006)

hmmm. Guess it's time for a new Heroes Inq character Thready.
I'll make one if that's ok. Time we cleaned shop anyway, considering all the changes that have been going on. 

Matt?
In the other thread, I mentioned a possible wondrous item mimicing the effects of the phoenix fire spell. It'd cost around 5,000gp for a single use item (who in their right mind would want to use it multiple times? ). Anyway. It's something that Alethia would do, given the right circumstances and if you're allowing it, that would be a good way to start her towards eventual sainthood.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 12, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> hmmm. Guess it's time for a new Heroes Inq character Thready.
> I'll make one if that's ok. Time we cleaned shop anyway, considering all the changes that have been going on.
> 
> Matt?
> In the other thread, I mentioned a possible wondrous item mimicing the effects of the phoenix fire spell. It'd cost around 5,000gp for a single use item (who in their right mind would want to use it multiple times? ). Anyway. It's something that Alethia would do, given the right circumstances and if you're allowing it, that would be a good way to start her towards eventual sainthood.




Sorry, but no fudging on the pheonix fire.

New thread right here:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=162139


----------



## kirinke (May 12, 2006)

Okies. Crown of flame it is then.


----------

